#lubuntu 2011-06-13
<robinabo> yay, so far so good for switching to lubuntu
<frank_> Will there be any errors if I install LXDE on my Ubuntu Natty installation? My CPU was running too hot because of Unity and I want to try LXDE to see if that will make it run cooler. Any word on this?
<maraz> well, if you're certain it was indeed Unity that was eating up your CPU, then yes, LXDE might be a solution. however, attempting to fix a hardware problem (insufficient CPU cooling) with a software change is kind of the Apple way of doing things.
<frank_> as soon as I switched to classic GNOME my fan stopped spinning loudly
<frank_> and the temp is now okay and I heard LXDE is much better
<frank_> what about all those RAM eating deamons.... will they disappear if I switch to LXDE?
<maraz> probably not
<head_victim> Depends on what you're running, if you're still running all the same programs it might not change a lot other than the DE overhead
<maraz> you should take a good look at your processes while running Unity and see if there are any single ones that use too much cpu
<frank_> I wanted to install Lubuntu but it currently doesnt have an alternative install CD
<maraz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<frank_> now it does! ?
<maraz> heh, maybe you just didn't look hard enough ;)
<frank_> wait... can I do full disk encryption with it? That's the whole point
<bioterror> how can CPU run too hot becouse of unity as it uses GPU ;)
<maraz> frank_: did you actually check that it was the Unity binary using too much CPU and not something else?
<bioterror> ubuntu does not support full system encryption
<bioterror> only home folder encryption
<bioterror> as far as I iknow
<jmarsden> bioterror: Per filesystem  crypto has been around for a very long time in Ubuntu.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<jmarsden> The per home directory stuff is *newer* :)
<bioterror> and smarter
<jmarsden> bioterror: Not smarter if you are concerned about people reading data out of your swap partition, etc... :)  Each user makes their own decision on what level of security vs ease of use tradeoffs they want to make.
<bioterror> dont make swap then!
<jmarsden> Assuming that your own priorities and security needs are the same as every other Ubuntu user is probably a bad idea.
<jmarsden> bioterror: If you are unaware of why someone might want full disk encryption, you should *definitely* not be telling people that Ubuntu can't do it...
<bioterror> it's not by default
<bioterror> the default way is home drive encryption
<bioterror> and that's okay, as people seems to have difficulties even to chroot into system without encryption
<bioterror> right?
<jmarsden> Full disk encryption is not for the average end user.  But it does exist, and for some people it is important.  SO telling them it doesn't exist is a bad idea :)
<bioterror> where did I say it does not exist?
<jmarsden> <bioterror> ubuntu does not support full system encryption
<bioterror> I just said it does not support as in it's not there by default
<bioterror> home folder encryption yes
<jmarsden> Huh?  Home dir crypto is not enabled by default either.
<bioterror> you have that option when you install?
<jmarsden> That is not "by default", you have to take a specific step if you want it.
<bioterror> http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.posterous.com/temp-2010-07-05/vqJzzcFCDEokakgaHzohHACtAxazInAJsDHstzicmdGdJfGpsqpfifhbDoqE/Ubuntu_HomeFolderEncryption_Linux-Mag.com.jpg.scaled1000.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJFZAE65UYRT34AOQ&Expires=1307944727&Signature=dO4uNnbd4ETsYK%2FvP4LUuBPGaQc%3D
<bioterror> http://dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/20ubuntu/passwordprotect108_sm.png better picture
<jmarsden> You are telling me the checkbox is checked *by* *default* ???
<jmarsden> I have never seen that.
<bioterror> did I say that?
<bioterror> are you now inserting words into my mouth?
<jmarsden> You said "as it it's not there by default" followed by "home folder encryption yes".  I.E., you said home folder encryption is there by default.  It is not, you have to specifically enable it.
<bioterror> you're such a waste of energy
<jmarsden> I'm simply pointing out what you said.
<frank_> Of course Whole Disk Encryption exists for Ubuntu through LUKS
<frank_> I am using that right now
<frank_> I used the alternative CD to achieve it
<jmarsden> Exactly my point.
<jmarsden> <bioterror> ubuntu does not support full system encryption
<frank_> that statement is wrong
<jmarsden> Appears to be somewhat incorrect, in the light of that.  Anyway... now we are clear what Ubuntu can do, let's move on.
<frank_> obviously
<frank_> my question is can I achieve Whole Disk Encryption on Lubuntu with the alternative install CD?
<frank_> This one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<jmarsden> There is no Lubuntu Alternative CD, so yes, the Ubuntu one will do it, and as long as you install all the appropriate packages and then install lubuntu-desktop to get Lubuntu, it should do the right thing.
<frank_> What about this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<frank_> is that not an alternative CD?
<jmarsden> Yes, but it is not an Lubuntu alternative CD :)
<jmarsden> It is the normal Ubuntu one.
<frank_> are you sure?
<jmarsden> Or the normal Ubuntu minimal install one.
<jmarsden> Yes.  I wrote the script that generates the Lubuntu ISOs.  It does not generate an alternate installer.
<jmarsden> Well, there may be an older alternate Lubuntu CD... there is none for 11.04.
<frank_> I see
<frank_> so now that I got GNOME and full disk encryption can I install LXDE without getting errors?
<jmarsden> The mini iso documented on that page is the standard Ubuntu one. m https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall links to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<jmarsden> I don't see why not, the DE should not care about the underlying LUKS stuff as far as I know.  But I have not tried it :)
<frank_> not LUKS errors.. but LXDE errors
<frank_> and more bloat
<jmarsden> What would make LXDE even know that LUKS exists?
<jmarsden> If you were starting from scratch I'd suggest using the mini.iso and then installing lubuntu-desktop, to avoid having all the GNOEM stuff around that you don't need.
<frank_> Can I follow this guide safely? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<jmarsden> If linux can boot from a LUKS encrypted boot and root partition, then LXDE can run on top of that; at least, as far as I know.
<frank_> Yeah, I understand that.
<jmarsden> No idea on those removal commands, I'd have to look through them in detail to see what they remove.
<jmarsden> as long as they don't kill anything LUKS/crypto related, you should be fine to use them.
<frank_> I think they just remove GNOME stuff not kernel stuff
<jmarsden> Looks like it, but very hard to read in a one line horizontally scrolling box :)
<jmarsden> Oddly, those commands remove things like gcc and gcc-4.5 ... which I do not remember being installed by default in Ubuntu...
<frank_> let me check
<jmarsden> And which are clearly not GNOME-specific.
<frank_> I have a fresh install
<frank_> yes, they are installed
<jmarsden> Hmmm, interesting, I wonder what led to that.  OK.
<frank_> default ubuntu stuff i guess
<frank_> so can I do it safely?
<jmarsden> Looks like it to me; but you should have backups anyway... right?
<frank_> yes
<jmarsden> Then I'd say go for it.
<frank_> alright... here it goes
<leszek> hi
<elros> hi
<rashthedude> how can I start the GUI desktop?
<rashthedude> tried, startx....not working
<elros> startlxde?
<rashthedude> ah, ok
<elros> startlubuntu
<bioterror> startlubuntu is correct
<bioterror> as it performs some MAGIC ;)
<phillw-virtual> drat, beeten to it :P
<elros> \o/
<rashthedude> so 'startlubuntu' is the correct command?
<phillw-virtual> rashthedude: +1
<rashthedude> phillw-virtual didnt quite get that
<phillw> startlubuntu is the correct one (+1 means some agrees)
<phillw> *someone*
<rashthedude> lol, ok
<rashthedude> so lubuntu has everything ubuntu comes with apart from the window manager?
<bioterror> and different default applications
<bioterror> the base is same, candy on the top is different
<rashthedude> different default applications?
<rashthedude> what is missing in particular?
<bioterror> no openoffice/libreoffice
<bioterror> no rhythmbox, and so on
<rashthedude> ah ok
<rashthedude> ubuntu one?
<pcman> jmarsden: hi
<pcman> gilir: hi
<gilir> hi pcman
<Ahmuck> 10.04 LTS for lubuntu is supported?
<elros> lubuntu 10.04 is techinically not an LTS, but the devs have a PPA that includes important updates
<elros> Ahmuck: you can expect that there are security updates to common desktop applications (firefox, thunderbird & other apps that come with ubuntu) for 36 months, kernel updates for 60 months
<elros> the PPA includes updates to lxde / lubuntu applications, most notably pcmanfm, support is unofficial
<bioterror> it's treated as LTS becouse of support for i586 platforms
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> titia@konna:~$ ls -la /usr/bin/gksudo
<bioterror> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2010-11-06 13:21 /usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu
<bioterror> :D
 * bioterror TIL gksudo == gksu
<elros> I just figured out a hundred nerd jokes regarding symlinks :)
<uris> I just installed lubuntu on an HP nx7400 laptop. But the menu when I login only shows 'Run' and 'Logout'
<uris> how can I fix this?
#lubuntu 2011-06-14
<Phosphenes> Is there a trash bin for Lubuntu or is everything just straight up deleted?
<phillw> Phosphenes: if you choose to move to trash, it will go there.
<phillw> "Do you want to move selected files to rubbish bin"
<Phosphenes> I just want to know where the rubbish bin is to delete stuff
<phillw> it is in pcmanfm, lauch it and you will see the trash-bin listed
<phillw> you can then see what is in it and choose to permentaly delete
<phillw> if you just want to delete, use the terminal :P
<Phosphenes> How do I delete through the terminal?
<Phosphenes> Sudo delete?
<phillw> but there is no 2nd chance if you issue rm <filename> it is gone forever.
<Phosphenes> ok
<Phosphenes> thanks
<phillw> Phosphenes: please, please do not go around your system with sudo - the Linux system tries to protect you, using sudo means it just goes "ah, well - you mess it up, do not come back complaining"
<Phosphenes> haha, ok thanks
<phillw> Phosphenes: have a good read of http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=326 to understand more about the mis-use of sudo
<mstr-wilkins> hello, can anybody point me to the sound preferences in lubuntu. I've come from Ubuntu and am used to right clicking the sound icon in the panel. I need to direct skype to my usb mic.
<mstr-wilkins> yeah, I was able to figure it out.
<Phosphenes> Anyone know how I can give the desktops different background pictures?
<johna> Hi, I have Lubuntu 11.04 installed and I'm trying to figure out how to create a "launcher" on the desktop to an app. This machine is going to be a terminal for an AS/400 and the users are not very computer-literate so they need a one-button launcher for the terminal app. :D
<johna> Anyone?? Anyone?? Buehler?? Buehler??
<leszek> hi
<johna> Hi, Leszek... any idea how to create a desktop shortcut in 11.04?
<leszek> johna it works the same way as on 10.10
<johna> Umm...that really doesn't help me much. :D I'm used to the Fedora way of doing things... i.e. you right-click and select "new ->Launcher"
<johna> That doesn't work here... I don't get "launcher" as an option. :(
<leszek> you can go to /usr/share/applications and create a link to your favorite app on the desktop by dragging the *.desktop file over to the desktop with right mousebutton and click on create link in the popup menu
<leszek> johna, fedora & lxde has this build in ? Or are you talking about nautilus gnome ?
<johna> Leszek... my Fedora 15 allows me to right-click and select "new" then "launcher" and go from there. That's not an option in Ubuntu 11.04. I'll try the /usr/share/applications. Thanks
<johna> Ok... that's not going to work, as tn5250 (AS/400 terminal) doesn't appear to have a .desktop file. *sigh*
<leszek> johna wait what are you running lxde or gnome ?
<bodhi_zazen> phillw I did not find the iso you need , sorry
<johna> lxde... the default in LUBUNTU.
<leszek> johna and fedora provide a create launcher item in the right click menu on the desktop in LXDE ?
<johna> Let me double-check... I have a VNC session to my linux box at home.
<johna> Sorry, it says "create launcher" when I right-click on a bare spot on the Desktop.
<leszek> interesting. Maybe we need to grab that patch for pcmanfm aswell
<leszek> and integrate it into pcmanfm
<johna> Could be... I asked on a local geek mailing list and they suggested I create a .desktop file and included a generic template. I'll just create that and it should fix it, I hope. If not, I'll be back. :D
<johna> Also, keep in mind that Fedora doesn't use pcmanfm as the default file manager. My file manager at home is "thunar"
<jgratero> If one wishes to remove the splash screen completely (not the GDM), is removing "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub?
<leszek> jgratero if you only want to remove the splash screen remove only the splash in /etc/default/grub
<leszek> if you want a more verbose boot output than remove the quiet aswell
<jgratero> thanks leszek!
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: no worries, bioteror got it uploaded last night :) thanks for checking.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there a way to format a new sata hard drive?
<silverarrow> It is USB connected, and all new
<silverarrow> it seems to spin all right when connected
<silverarrow> so, anyone alive?
<phillw-virtual> silverarrow: I use gparted :)
<silverarrow> I see
<phillw-virtual> it lets you slice the little critter up ready for use :)
<silverarrow> I'm wondering if I shall have linux or xp on it
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe
<phillw-virtual> if you use gparted, you can have both :)
<silverarrow> and no trouble with boot up?
<silverarrow> I can choose boot up from USB, cd or internal hard drive.
<phillw-virtual> nope, it always easiest to install linux AFTER win, but it is no big deal if you do it the other way round.
<silverarrow> but if there's two options on a usb connected hard drive?
<phillw-virtual> I've found that sometimes there are a couple of options for usb booting on some BIOS's - it is a case of trial and error :P
<silverarrow> I cannot find g parted in lubuntu? I have to find it it package manager?
<silverarrow> oh, what if your that guy?
<silverarrow> you just can't do anything about it
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> nothing to do but accept it
<bioterror> he's not that guy who is cool and awesome ;)
<tomekh> hi. is there a way to disable hibernate in lubuntu? tried to edit /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy but I still have "Hibernate" option in logout-window
<bioterror> dont press that hibernate button?
<tomekh> bioterror: that's same answer that i gave myself...
<tomekh> i was just curious about this.
<bioterror> I ordered a "new" laptop from work. I think I'll install 11.10 alpha2 on it when it comes ;)
<tomekh> one more question, where can I enable xorg's composite extension? i guess not /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<bioterror> you mean compiz?
<bioterror> that's asked so much that I'm going to make faq about it
<tomekh> no, not compiz. just composite (for terminal transparency, only).
<tomekh> i have lubuntu installed mainly for getting away of things like compiz.
<eb3ha4el> Any easy-to-use hotkey binding software?? Anyone?
<bioterror> eb3ha4el, nano
<bioterror> or leafpad :D
<bioterror> eb3ha4el, what you want to bind?
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: leafpad? isn't it ext editor?
<eb3ha4el> biotorrent: you know things like... volume controling
<bioterror> that's done by default
<Unit193> bioterror: I think he wants to edit his lubuntu-rc with a GUI
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: you know what the key is for that?
<bioterror> Unit193, leafpad has GUI ;)
<bioterror> eb3ha4el, are you using laptop or desktop?
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: Netbook
<bioterror> eb3ha4el, you should have these fn+some buttons
<bioterror> mine works out of box
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: Those doesn't work. It just has mute/unmute, but even that is not working..
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> are you having samsung netbook?
<eb3ha4el> lt's toshiba NB200
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> people have had lots of sounds problems with those
<bioterror> eb3ha4el, I cant find nothing recent information about volume buttons on NB200
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: were you looking for it? thanks for your help... well it's okay I might get gnome volume controller or i can use it without any
<bioterror> hmm
<eb3ha4el> biotterror: would you say installing/removing software frequently would make linux slower like windows?
<bioterror> eb3ha4el, nope
<eb3ha4el> my netbook is bloody slow so I'm really striving to make it light-weighted
<bioterror> you just get some random un-needed files in your filesystem
<eb3ha4el> right
<bioterror> remember to use apt-get purge, when removing software
<eb3ha4el> purge? you mean apt-get remove?
<bioterror> remove --purge
<bioterror> or just apt-get purge
<eb3ha4el> alright
<bioterror> ofcourse system might get slow when it starts to use swap instead of RAM
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: why are you saying suddenly about swap? is there any relationship between installing/removing software and swap?
<bioterror> no
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: oh you mean system performance, right..
<bioterror> yes
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: but what's difference between purge and remove?
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: I always used apt-get remove
<bioterror> purge removes configs
<eb3ha4el> bioterror: specific-configs? should I use like apt-get purge , or apt-get purge xChat?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge foooo
<eb3ha4el> right
<eb3ha4el> so purge includes remove then?
<eb3ha4el> remove + removing configs?
<bioterror> it's same as: sudo apt-get remove --purge foobar
<eb3ha4el> I understand
<eb3ha4el> thanks
<bioterror> you could use keylogger or something to look what kind of commands comes when you press that volume up/down from your keyboard
<rolnics> hi all
<bioterror> hi
<rolnics> am I in the right place to ask about sound issues I'm having?
<bioterror> rolnics, what kind of sound issue?
<rolnics> simply no sound.....i'm searching on google as well. i've got the mixer up and it doesn't seem to be muted
<john_rambo> While watching Videos in VLC the screen becomes black & comes back when I move the mouse ....Cant find a way to disable the screensaver
<bioterror> john_rambo, sounds more like power savings
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> rolnics, PCM is 100%?
<rolnics> no it wasn't it was about 80, do you believe it....i've got sound through aqualung, just trying chrome
<bioterror> if aqualung works, then problem is some where else
<rolnics> just installed flash and its working in chrome ok now
<rolnics> i did disable my other sound on my motherboard perhaps that was causing the problems, this is the first boot since doing that
<bioterror> there would be no problems with pulseaudio, I think
<bioterror> as it can handle multiple devices a little better than just alsa
<rolnics> hmmm, strange as I've pretty much down the same as before with the searches I've down?!
<rolnics> perhaps I missed something.....?
<rolnics> thanks bioterror i'm going to reboot and see if everythings still ok
#lubuntu 2011-06-15
<head_victim> And the integration begins!
<elros> integrate with respect to x
<head_victim> Integration into official Ubuntu-ness
<head_victim> + [cjwatson] Add Lubuntu to cron.germinate (should be deployed by wgrant between 17 and 20 June): DONE
<chiiiiiz> hello!!!!
<chiiiiiz> I have tested all flavours of Ubuntu, Lubuntu is the lastest (and I think my favourite one). There is only  thing I miss: the icon of the  mounted CD or DVD
<chiiiiiz> Is there a way to have them, with Openbox?
<bioterror> icon on desktop?
<chiiiiiz> yes, but only CD and DVD and removable USB... not my auto-mounted fstab partitions
<chiiiiiz> I have read that Openbox was fully customisable... must be possible, no?
<bioterror> I'm not following
<chiiiiiz> bioterror: I do not want any application shortwuts on my desktop, only a CD icon or a USB drive icon with the name of the volume... only when there are mounted CD or USB
<bioterror> openbox does show you filed in ~/Desktop
<bioterror> if I remember right pcmanfm is used for that
<szczur> bioterror, i remember that nautilus in gnome shown mounted usb and cd drives as icons on desktop
<szczur> pcmanfm doesn't do that at the moment i think
<bioterror> does lubuntu use rox filer then?
<bioterror> I cant remember :D
<bioterror> cant use
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> rox is so old and outdated
<chiiiiiz> no, lubuntu uses pcmanfm... and I can indeed have my ~/Desktop files shown... but as szczur says, I would like (if possible) to have this kind of Nautilus behaviour
<bioterror> maybe some beautiful day
<bioterror> you just have to use pcmanfm for those
<bioterror> on my desktop computer I have to navigate with thunar to to /media/ folder everytime I want to access my drives that are described to automount in fstab. such is life ;)
<chiiiiiz> ok... something else.... Where can I specify the default application for the DVD playing... The default app menu only specifies the mail client and the browser
<bioterror> dunno, my laptop doesnt have cd/dvd-drive
<chiiiiiz> ok thanx
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Anyone here?
<bioterror> 40 + you ;)
<bioterror> how can we help?
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Heh. wasn't sure if everyone's lurking.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> I'm using Lubuntu 10.04.2 LTS and finding that Chromium is saying that my Flash isn't up-to-date.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> When I follow the onscreen instructions, it tries to do some sort of apt: plugin and makes a popup window that doesn't do anything except display my home page.
<bioterror> that needs MOTU skills!
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> It's like it doesn't know how to handle the protocol that Adobe is serving up.
<bioterror>  MOTU's have not kept the repository up-to-date regarding the flashplugin
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> I don't know what MOTU's are.
<bioterror> !motu | OswaldGlinkmeyer
<ubot5> OswaldGlinkmeyer: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> So i should just wait until someone notices that the plugin needs to be updated and then get it the next time I install updates?
<bioterror> I'm thinking about what to do with that
<bioterror> maybe report it on launchpad
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> I took a peek at the forums and I see a few people who have had issues, but it was several weeks ago, and the instructions they were given weren't clear to me.
<bioterror> can you show us the url for that discussion?
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767746 but this guy is redirected to a thread I don't know which one, and otherwise suggested a thread for 64-bit which I don't know if it applies.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767683&highlight=flash is the other one (64-bit)
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> One suggestion is to move to Chrome from Chromium.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> It's also referring to Chrome not Chromium
<bioterror> are you using 64bit, OswaldGlinkmeyer
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> In the package manager there are a couple of Flash-looking things that aren't checked, and I wonder if I should use those and see.  No, 32-bit here.
<bioterror> how did you install your flash?
<bioterror> you downloaded a file from adobes site or what?
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> In package manager I see adobe-flashplugin (10.1.102.64-1) checked.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> I don't know how I got it originally.
<bioterror> hmm
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> It's just been working until now.
<bioterror> 10.10 has: Version: 10.3.181.22ubuntu0.10.10.1
<bioterror> OswaldGlinkmeyer, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Yeah, I see that one in the package manager just above the one that's checked.
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> that's correct package
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Is apt-get any better than the Synaptic?
<bioterror> I prefer it
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Or is one just a front-end for the other?
<bioterror> synaptic is front-end for it
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> OK, apt-get is running
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> It's removing the old version.
<bioterror> good
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> OK, no warning message now when I go to flash site.
<bioterror> there you go
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> thanks. I think that did it.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> gotta go.  thanks again.
<bioterror> np, laters
<imacalcutt> Is the alpha program being updated or should I wait for the alpha 2 release? I tried to run the alpha 1 program from the cd but was unsuccessful.
<phillw> imacalcutt: what problem did you have with the alpha1?
<imacalcutt> when I put in the cd and rebooted my computer, it just booted normally without recognizing the cd
<phillw> use terminal to check the md5sum on the cd
<phillw> dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count=311335 | md5sum
<phillw> that should give you the checksum as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<imacalcutt> so you are telling me that it should have started properly?
<phillw> it sould, if your bios is set to boot 1st from cd
<imacalcutt> I have since thrown out the cd and deleted the download
<imacalcutt> It is
<imacalcutt> I will give it another go
<imacalcutt> thanks for the info
<phillw> if the torrent is slow, the direct load is off my server and may be faster.
<imacalcutt> okay. thanks
<phillw-virtual> hmm, quite painless :) Now running 11.10 a1 :D
<phillw> ;topic Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat  ||  Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed).  || Always follow the channel guidelines.
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat  ||  Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed).  || Always follow the channel guidelines.
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<leszek> hi
<beef-supreme> anyone on?
<bioterror> sure
<beef-supreme> hey
<beef-supreme> whats up? :D
<bioterror> wwatching tv
<beef-supreme> i'm recording my dad's video casettes to hdd
<beef-supreme> what desktop environment do you use?
<bioterror> actually none atm. ;)
<beef-supreme> window manager?
<elros> lxde is the way
<bioterror> laptop has openbox with tint2 and desktop is using windowmaker crm
<beef-supreme> bioterror, openbox w/ tint2 is what i'm using
<beef-supreme> i had to install lubuntu
<beef-supreme> because ubuntu ties everything to gnome and unity
<beef-supreme> and ubuntu minimal just wont work
<bioterror> unity is less of my concerns. I just cant stand plymouth
<beef-supreme> well lubuntu uses plymouth too
<elros> beef-supreme: you can first install lubuntu-core, then the programs you want to use, install debfoster, remove ubuntu-desktop and run debfoster
<elros> it runs trough every installed package and checks its dependencies: for example mozilla-vlc keeps vlc and its libs in place if you use that
<beef-supreme> i installed lubuntu and removed lubuntu-desktop, lxde-desktop
<beef-supreme> mostly everything i could remove
<elros> just a caution: if you don't know what a package does, it's safer to keep it
<elros> this is more important in debian because ubuntu-minimal & ubuntu-standard have lots of necessary deps
<beef-supreme> does anyone here use xmobar?
<bioterror> xmonad stuff
<Unit193> Awesome isn't too bad once you get the hang of it
<silverarrow> I have trouble reading an external harddisk in lubuntu
<silverarrow> ...and adding, anything really
<silverarrow> it is detected
<bioterror> Unit193, not taking part in this ;)
<silverarrow> how do you use a separate hard drive in  lubuntu?
<bioterror> silverarrow, but what?
<silverarrow> I cannot read or add anyting to the hard drive
<bioterror> what if you mount it by hand
<bioterror> what does it say?
<silverarrow> it's a 320GB separate hard drive, 7200 rmp
<silverarrow> how do I do that?
<bioterror> silverarrow, Unit193 will assist you ;)
<silverarrow> unit193?
<Unit193> silverarrow: Can you open pcmanfm awith gksudo and write to it?
<silverarrow> hmm, on no, not the terminal window
<silverarrow> oh*
<Unit193> It doesn't work or you don't like the terminal?
<silverarrow> I am really crap with the terminal window
<silverarrow> : (
<silverarrow> I can't even read it
<bioterror> use alt+f2 then
<silverarrow> I have no trouble with USB flash drives on this computer
<Unit193> Mounting via fstab might do it
<silverarrow> hmm, no such file or directry
<Unit193> You hit alt+f2 typed in   gksudo pcmanfm   ?
<silverarrow> hmm, permission denied
<Unit193> If it opened, go to the place where it was mounted. pcmanfm did open?
<silverarrow> harddisk is detected as ST932056 20AS in disk utilities
<silverarrow> it seems I only get the internal hard drive then
<silverarrow> it doesn't read periohiral devices
<silverarrow> peripheral
<bioterror> is it ntfs drive?
<silverarrow> maybe external hard drives for extra storage isn't a good idea in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> a what?
<silverarrow> I'm not shore about the filesystem,
<silverarrow> I haven't done a thing to it
<silverarrow> ntfs is windows?
<Unit193> silverarrow: Can you type   sudo fdisk -l   into the terminal?
<Unit193> ntfs is mostly used by windows
<bioterror> Unit193, I prefer nowdays 'sudo blkid'
<bioterror> gives exact information
<silverarrow> [sudo] password for silverarrow:
<silverarrow> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<silverarrow> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<silverarrow> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<silverarrow> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<silverarrow> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<silverarrow> Disk identifier: 0x0009444c
<silverarrow>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<silverarrow> /dev/sda1   *           1       38783   311521280   83  Linux
<silverarrow> /dev/sda2           38783       38914     1047553    5  Extended
<silverarrow> /dev/sda5           38783       38914     1047552   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Unit193> Oh crap...
<silverarrow> Disk /dev/sdb: 320.1 GB, 320072932864 bytes
<silverarrow> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<silverarrow> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<silverarrow> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<silverarrow> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<silverarrow> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<silverarrow> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition
<silverarrow> no good?
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> I wonder why
<Unit193> If he has nothing on it, he could just format it
<silverarrow> please do put me straigh
<silverarrow> straight
<bioterror> silverarrow, if that drive is unused, format it with disk utility
<elros> install gparted
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> I did try and add a picture to it in windows 7 just for test
<silverarrow> but it's all new, not used for anything really
<elros> you just committed a misdemeanor by saying "windows 7"
<elros> :)
<bioterror> elros, njaeh, he could have said "OS X"
<elros> "windows vista" is a felony
<Unit193> silverarrow: If you need/want to use it on windows, you will have to format it in a format it can read
<Unit193> elros: +1! That is crapsta...
<bioterror> bs
<bioterror> vista is good
<bioterror> no problemos
<silverarrow> what?
<elros> just hijacking your help with microsoft jokes
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> I'm just not used to hard drives for external storage
<silverarrow> I have this idiot proof thing for back up, all automatic
<silverarrow> ok will format,
<bioterror> use FAT32
<bioterror> and your windows will understand it too
<silverarrow> thanks
<bioterror> ExFAT is coming!
<bioterror> I heard that's propietary fs
<elros> vfat = fat32
<silverarrow> this is getting difficult
<elros> silverarrow: install gparted, it has a gui
<silverarrow> ...getting gparted
<elros> after that, run it with 'sudo gparted'
<szczur> bioterror, i don't think that FAT32 on 320GB HDD is the sign of sanity :P
<bioterror> oh y eah
<bioterror> true dat :D
<szczur> NTFS works without problems nowadays on both linux and windows
<bioterror> yeah, 3G
<elros> hey, you have 4gb filesize limit with fat32
<bioterror> hahaha
<elros> remember that
 * bioterror takes coat
<Unit193> gksudo!
<bioterror> but I like my girls like I like my filesystem!
<Unit193> elros: It's not good to run GUI apps with sudo, use gksudo
<bioterror> my #1 dslr uses Fat16 ;)
<elros> you can launch a terminal and then run sudo gparted
<Unit193> !gksudo
<ubot5> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<elros> of course, alt+f2 'gksudo gparted' is better
<silverarrow> you are messing with me?
<bioterror> or gksu!
<elros> or is there a difference?
<phillw> gksu == gksudo (it's a link)
<bioterror> symlink
<linuxman410> hi anyone here
<linuxman410> i have  question about lubuntu
<bioterror> !ask | linuxman410
<ubot5> linuxman410: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linuxman410> my question is how come lubuntu lxde will install on my laptop but fedore lxde requires 640 megs of ram
<linuxman410> is lubuntu as secure as the other distros
<leszek> it should be
<leszek> I don't know why fedora lxde needs 640 mb of ram, thats seems to be an odd number anyways
<leszek> -s
<linuxman410> leszek is it secure enough for banking and paying bills
<leszek> linuxman410 why shouldn't it be ?
<bodhi_zazen> leszek: to install ?
<bodhi_zazen> linuxman410: ssl (https) == secure enough for banking
<linuxman410> just asking
<bodhi_zazen> linuxman410: most people who claim a live CD is "more secure" do not understand security =)
<leszek> :)
<leszek> the question is how you define security or "secure"
<bodhi_zazen> not really leszek
<bodhi_zazen> ;P
<linuxman410> bodhi_zazen i am going to install lubuntu 11.04 since fedora 15 lxde will not install
<bodhi_zazen> linuxman410: nothing wrong with lubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> but just for my info, did you try adding a swap partition ?
<linuxman410> yeah still no go
<bodhi_zazen> shame
<bodhi_zazen> well, they are working on a fix, but probably not until F16
<bioterror> whata's the problem with swap?
<bioterror> ahhh fedora
<bodhi_zazen> bioterror: nothing, it is a Fedora 15 problem with the installer
<linuxman410> i know i really like fedora but if i cannot install it i will cross over to lubuntu
<bioterror> make swap partition, give it swapon and add it fstab
<bodhi_zazen> I am stalking linuxman410 as he asked in #fedora and I noticed the nick here ;P
<bodhi_zazen> linuxman410: install F14
<bodhi_zazen> and upgrade
<bodhi_zazen> preupgrade works fantastic in fedora
<linuxman410> that is ok lubuntu is almost installed now and the i just have to update it
<linuxman410> lubuntu just got another user
<phillw> :)
<bodhi_zazen> lubuntu is a nice distro, I only mentioned fedora as you mentioned that was your first choice
<bodhi_zazen> If you are new to linux, ubuntu is better at hand holding =)
<linuxman410> well now i have a new first choice
<bodhi_zazen> My first choice is always the one that runs on my hardware ;P
<linuxman410> i am not a newbie i have been using linux since 1995
<bodhi_zazen> Sweet
<linuxman410> my first os was mandrake
<bodhi_zazen> What distro did you use in '95 ?
<linuxman410> mandrake
<bioterror> bs
<bioterror> first mandrake was based on rh 5.1
<Heinz_L_Maennche> i read about ubuntu 11.04 haing problems with power consumption...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> does lubuntu 11.04 have those issues as well?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> because i would like to upgrade to 11.04
<linuxman410> bioterror so i cannot remember
<linuxman410> it has been a long time
<linuxman410> got it it was debian 2.0
<linuxman410> then mandrake
<linuxman410> it took 3 days to download iso image of debian 2.0 on dial up
<phillw> Heinz_L_Maennche: I've not read too much on power consumption, but at least one person has said they get much longer battery life with lubuntu. I've not compared them, so cannot deffinately say. Easiest way is to try it out :)
<linuxman410> i still have the burned cd of first distro
<Heinz_L_Maennche> phillw, i do know that lubuntu is better at saving battery...but my question is, if 11.04 wastes more power than 10.10
<linuxman410> i have downloaded so many versions i have boxes of cds
<Heinz_L_Maennche> since i read about some bug in the kernel they could not fix yet...
<phillw> Heinz_L_Maennche: I have not seen any chatter on the mailing list for Lubuntu 11.04 concerning increased power usage.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> phillw, ok...thank you :-) i'll test it myself then...if i run into something i'll let u guys know
<phillw> Heinz_L_Maennche: that is always the best way. The guy I saw quoting had nearly an extra hour with using the lubuntu variant.
<bioterror> maybe he found out how to lower screen brightness, it does magics ;)
<phillw> just be aware that the screen saver is known to 'eat' energy!
<Heinz_L_Maennche> yeah...i had an equal experience with 10.10...it does indeed need much less power than ubuntu/xubuntu and of course Kubuntu...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> bioterror, yeah^^ display really eats battery...even a small netbook screen
<bodhi_zazen> bioterror: linuxman410 ran into this Fedora bug : https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Bugs/Common#Installation_requires_more_memory
<bodhi_zazen> nasty ;P
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: ouch! nasty :/
<linuxman410> i am a member of one of the ubuntu teams and proud of it
<bioterror> even the cheapest netbooks comes with 4GB nowdays :P
<Heinz_L_Maennche> linuxman410, you can...ubuntu is a great distro...i run it on most of my mashines...but on my netbook i think i might switch to lubuntu because of the batteryLife
<phillw> and there's us moaning at ubiquity needing 160 - 192MB of RAM :P
<bioterror> phillw, indeed
<linuxman410> oh yeah lubuntu would run good on a netbook
<linuxman410> i am running ubuntu with unit on main machine it has 1.5 gig of ram
<linuxman410> unity
<Heinz_L_Maennche> the only thing i kind of dislike is that lubuntu looks a lot like kde when u first start it^^ but since u can customize it^^
<Heinz_L_Maennche> well...unity is still a little uncustomizable for my taste...but i am positive ubuntu will improve on that...i really like how the titlebar fits into the top panel
<Heinz_L_Maennche> but i would like to use another dock than the build in
<Heinz_L_Maennche> or at least move the build in dock to the buttom
<linuxman410> i bought a cheap laptop of ebay has a p4 2.2 celeron and 384 ram got it for 54 dollars
<linuxman410> it is running lubuntu now
<phillw> it should be quite happy with lubuntu on that spec :)
<linuxman410> phillw lubuntu is running great
<phillw> I'm biased, but I really like it. It has taken everything I've thrown at it :)
<linuxman410> i like the fact 11.04 comes with xchat already installed
<bioterror> tell it on the mailing list
#lubuntu 2011-06-16
<Heinz_L_Maennche> i'm out now...bye
<silverarrow> hi
<kylpo> join /ruby
<kylpo> oops
<silverarrow> hi
<sunscreen2> http://img690.imageshack.us/i/ballsx.png/ <-- what is causing the transparency issue..intel xorg driver, i have tried to turn on composite
<silverarrow> hi
<Phosphenes> Hello
<silverarrow> xorg driver? configuring graphic card?
<silverarrow> hi
<pmatulis> does ubuntuone-client work fine on lubuntu?
<phillw> pmatulis: there is work being carried out re: Ubuntu One https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/TODO
<pmatulis> phillw: thanks
<pmatulis> is lubuntu only available for i386?
<bioterror> unofficially also for AMD64
<pmatulis> found it but it wasn't exactly easy
<bioterror> what wasnt easy
<pmatulis> i guess it's only official ubuntu variant with 11.10
<pmatulis> bioterror: finding the 64bit version
<bioterror> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/lubuntu-64bit-image-available-for-download/
<pmatulis> burning now...
<phillw> the full (AFAIK) listing of the small herd of Lubuntu's is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu :)
<bioterror> !getlubuntu
<bioterror> we need a command!
<phillw> as per the topic on this cannel :P
<phillw> *channel*
<bioterror> no one reads the topics
<pmatulis> phillw: yes, and the first/primary link for 64bit is broken
<bioterror> didnt you know that
<bioterror> hahaa, it's phillws!
<phillw> bioterror: nope, I did not!
<bioterror> but I'm off to pickup some spare parts for my broken car
<bioterror> phillw, check your public html
<phillw> bioterror: they used Lubuntu in the filename, all the others use lubuntu. I'm editing the wiki now.
<phillw> done.
<phillw> !lubuntu
<ubot5> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<hipster-swede> hi, i'm having trouble with persistently selecting another keyboard layout (i've tried both the lxde keymap selector and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data". what do?
<phillw> 729880
<phillw> !bug 729880
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729880 in lxkeymap (Ubuntu) "Settings not saved on natty " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729880
<phillw> hipster-swede: try #3 on that bug report.
<hipster-swede> phillw: thanks, just did. rebooting
<hipster-swede> phillw: worked for xorg! thanks. now, i just need to figure out the console keymap
<phillw> hipster-swede: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877 may be of further help to you.
<hipster-swede> phillw: thanks, but i only need one keymap
<phillw> lol- just define the one, then :P
<hipster-swede> phillw: something happened during the install that set the default one incorrectly
<hipster-swede> phillw: not sure what "just define one" would be here
<phillw> hipster-swede: which keyboard layout do you want?
<hipster-swede> sv-latin1
<hipster-swede> obviously :D
<phillw> hipster-swede: have a look at the contents of /etc/default/keyboard  ... what does XKBLAYOUT have as the entry?
<hipster-swede> phillw: "se". that's what your first recommendation changed. the "X" means it only affects xorg
<hipster-swede> for X11, this layout is known as "se". in console, it's known as "sv-latin1"
<phillw-virtual> on mine, when I cat the file it says it should apply to both X and terminal
<hipster-swede> correct
<hipster-swede> maybe i should define KMAP
<phillw> hmmm, what does sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<phillw> do for you?
<phillw> me thinks that is the twin for the one we used before
<hipster-swede> works until reboot
<hipster-swede> wait
<hipster-swede> i should try again
<hipster-swede> phillw: works! ok, here's the catch - dpkg-reconfigure console-data will be reset at reboot by the settings in /etc/default/keyboard
<phillw-virtual> hmm, looks like you will need KMAP, then - I've got be honets - I've never really 'played' with keyboard layouts before!
<phillw-virtual> as usual, our foreign friends are all off-line, it would be a 2 minute for one of them :)
<hipster-swede> phillw: thank you for your kind assistance
<phillw> hipster-swede: is it now persistant?
<hipster-swede> phillw: yes!
<pmatulis> what is the name of the program that configures monitors?  i can't see the main menu right now  :)
<pmatulis> and i have dual monitors, not easy
<leszek> hi
<silverarrow> anyone used to external hard drives for storage?
<silverarrow> hi leszek
<leszek> silverarrow I have an external usb harddrive here, why ?
<silverarrow> I have trouble with a new one, and I wonder if it is suppose to be like this
<silverarrow> sorry , I got distracted
<silverarrow> I got some advice here yesterday but I got all confused with filesystems, and wether to format or not format the drive
<silverarrow> It was origially bought as an internal hard drive replacemetn, but then I eventually got a larger one for the laptop
<silverarrow> IAmNotThatGuy, oh you are exactly that guy!
<silverarrow> nothing you can do about it
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm! never seen you here before
<silverarrow> ;- )
<bioterror> silverarrow, install gparted, and use gparted to format your usb drive to NTFS
* IAmNotThatGuy changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu || Gurp! I have to edit the channel messagePlease use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat  ||  Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed).  || Always follow the channel guidelines.
<silverarrow> yes, I installed Gparted
<IAmNotThatGuy> awwe
* IAmNotThatGuy changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat  ||  Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed).  || Always follow the channel guidelines.
<IAmNotThatGuy> sorry for that guys
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya bioterror
<silverarrow> something happened?
<bioterror> hi mohi
<pmatulis> how do i stop my 2 monitors from being cloned?
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Lo
#lubuntu 2011-06-17
<linuxman410> are the going to put another irc client in next version of lubuntu since they are dropping xchat
<linuxman410> anyone here
<Unit193> linuxman410: You can always install xchat and Pidgin is an IRC client
<linuxman410> Unit193 why are they removing it using too much memory
<Unit193> linuxman410: IIRC, to free some space on the CD
<Slick666> Hi all
<Slick666> I was looking at doing a lubuntu 64-bit install
<Slick666> any way to do this?
<phillw> yup
<phillw> the topic as the links :)
<Slick666> oh yea
<Slick666> this might be a little newbish but is it easy to install next to a regular ubuntu install
<Slick666> so I would have Windows/Ubuntu/Lubuntu
<phillw> Slick666: yes, it is...
<phillw> Slick666: how well do you know ubuntu and the disk system?
<Slick666> A decent amount
<Slick666> I wasn't sure how well the install would play with the Grub that was already there
<phillw> grub lives on the MBR area - when you install a new OS grub just needs telling to go and find it @:)
<Slick666> cool
<phillw> the way I do it, is extended partitions - as you can only have 4 primary ones
<linuxman410> have they decided on lxde or lightdm yet
<linuxman410> for 11.10
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> phillw you here
<Unit193> linuxman410: Not quite yet
<linuxman410> Unit193 they are not going to unity are they
<linuxman410> Unit193 you here
<Unit193> linuxman410: Lubuntu = LXDE, not Unity
<linuxman410> thanks
<linuxman410> Unit193 i do not like unity or gnome 3
<Unit193> linuxman410: I'm not going with Unity any time soon, nor do I plan to use Gnome (XFCE isn't bad though)
<linuxman410> Unit193 i prefer lxde or openbox
<maahes> I er...have a weird problem: my version dependencies for lxde in natty are all screwed up
<maahes> lxde-core won't install because lxde-common won't install and lxde-common won't install because lxsession won't install. lxsession by itself installs fine. And all version numbers meet the dependency requirements.
<maahes> and these are the latest lxde packages in natty, so I'm confused
<maahes> lubuntu can't be broken
<maahes> the whole reason I'm wanting to install btw, is so that I can get lxsession/settings/appearance to work with awesomewm
<maahes> so far lxappearance isn't effecting my gtk settings at all
<maahes> or rather...nevermind it is, its just not effecting synaptic
<maahes> also lxinput crashes when I try and change the mouse settings but this is a known issue with no fix yet, so yey.
<pmatulis> is there any way to sync files with ubuntu one?
<leszek> hi
<gumus> hi all
<gumus> does anyone know how to connect to FTP server?
<gumus> when i searched for it most of the solutions were for ubuntu
<phillw> gumus: I use filezilla for my ftp stuff. I'm sure there are other ways, but I'm used to that one :)
<szczur> gumus, you can just run filemanager and put ftp://user@server as a path
<szczur> same thing for sftp or ssh
<phillw> also chromium 'should' now support ftp... http://blog.chromium.org/2009/09/new-ftp-implementation-goes-live.html
<szczur> make sure that gvfs-backends is installed
<szczur> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<bioterror> no one should support ftp
<gumus> i'll take a look at it , thanks!
<bioterror> let's start from there ;)
<phillw> lol
<gumus> wow
<gumus> i didn't know it was easy that much
<gumus> guys, i got one more question about FTP
<gumus> i managed to reach the server as i wrote the address, however i want to make that common folder stable. is just bookmarking enough?
<pmatulis> installed 11.04 yesterday.  so far i'm quite happy!
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> LXDE_menu -> Preferences -> Keyboard and Mouse exits when I try to change 'mouse sensitivity'...
<AmberJ> amber@amberj-lubuntu:~$ lxinput
<AmberJ> Segmentation fault
<bioterror> !dgb
<bioterror> noooo
<bioterror> !backtrace
<ubot5> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<phillw> AmberJ: you on 11.04?
<AmberJ> yes phillw
<phillw> AmberJ: let me just fire it up..
<phillw> AmberJ: I can confirm that on my  VM..... It's a little gremlin :(
<bioterror> make backtrace and send it to launchpad
<AmberJ> bioterror, doing that.
<AmberJ> bioterror, the application hanged when I tried reproducing the error...When I try to Ctrl+c in gdb nothing happens...Any idea as to how I get past this?
<bioterror> what :D
<phillw-virtual> soz, just had to jump from 11-10 alpha1 back to 11-04 to confirm a bug. Jeez, these VM's are cute a s hell :D
<AmberJ> bioterror, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Generation ....Step 4
<phillw-virtual> whoops... wrong channel :-[
<AmberJ> phillw, it still makes sense though :D
<bioterror> do you see lxinput process?
<bioterror> give it a kill witout -9
<bioterror> without
<bioterror> if it doesnt take just plain kill, give it then -9
<AmberJ> didn't worked without -9...
<AmberJ> Ok, got it killed with -9
<AmberJ> bioterror, damn...now though the cursor flashes at terminal, it doesnot allows me to type anything at (gdb) prompt
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> rather difficult to solve what's the problem
<bioterror> phillw-virtual, do backtrace in your vm
<phillw-virtual> bioterror: I do not know enough about the VM. The error should be logged somewhere.
<phillw-virtual> if you can talk me through it - I will try. But am still 100% n00b at VM!
<AmberJ> bioterror, http://codepad.org/zs458L5Q quickie look into current state of gdb log in case you are interested
<AmberJ> phillw, using vbox?
<bioterror> AmberJ, doesnt tell much =D
<phillw-virtual> yeah - the oracle one. I've never used VM's before so am really new to it all!
<AmberJ> phillw, So, you see lubuntu desktop....right
<AmberJ> ?
<AmberJ> Just open lxterminal...
<AmberJ> and install gdb...
<phillw-virtual> bioterror: do you want me to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Generation and install gdb?
<bioterror> da
<phillw-virtual> okies - I've done that before for pcmanfm :)
<phillw-virtual> installed... next?
<bioterror> continue guide
 * phillw-virtual twiddles thumbs as awaits which <program> you want ;)  gdb <program> 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-<program>.txt  
<phillw-virtual> bioterror: remember I'm admin / wiki - not a coder :P
<phillw-virtual> 'phone... brb
<AmberJ> phillw, <program> is lxinput
<bioterror> phillw-virtual, then you should understand that your wiki stuff :D
<phillw-virtual> lol
<AmberJ> Isn't there a way to assign a shortcut to quickly switch from one keyboard layout to another?
<AmberJ> lxkeymap doesnot seems to have one :(
<phillw-virtual> AmberJ: there is - just let me sort this out 1st!
<AmberJ> ok
<phillw-virtual> bioterror: command done. do you want me to launch the program?
<bioterror> how else you would backtrace it?-)
<phillw-virtual> lol - it's nearly 2 years since I last used gdb - give this old dog a little while :)
<phillw-virtual> It has successfully crashed
<phillw-virtual> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<phillw-virtual> 0x006f6300 in _XSend () from /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6
<bioterror> now run rest of the commands
<AmberJ> lol phillw over your reply: "It has successfully crashed" :D
<AmberJ> That reminds me of http://amberj.devio.us/pub/funnie/lxde_error_msg.jpg ;)
<bioterror> :D
<phillw-virtual> A debugging session is active.
<phillw-virtual> 	Inferior 1 [process 1816] will be killed.
<phillw-virtual> Quit anyway? (y or n)
<phillw-virtual> (after 'quit')
<phillw-virtual> I assume 'y' but I do not wish to make an "ass" out of "u" and "me" ... please advise.
<phillw-virtual> bioterror: ??
<bioterror> press y then
<phillw-virtual> -rw-r--r-- 1 phillw phillw  8573 2011-06-17 20:31 gdb-lxinput.txt
<phillw-virtual> you want this?
<bioterror> I dont want it, but lxinput developers might want ;)
<phillw-virtual> AmberJ: can you pop onto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxinput/+bug/798919 and confirm it (and say 'affects me) - thanks.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798919 in lxinput (Ubuntu) "When adjusting mouse speed program seg-faults" [Undecided,New]
<bioterror> phillw-virtual, where's the gdb-lxinput.txt stuff?
<phillw-virtual> I told it to attach? :(
<bioterror> y u launchpad no attachment!?
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> gilir, hop
<phillw-virtual> AmberJ: if you head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ you'll find multiple keyboards discussed at about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#Multiple keyboard layouts :)
<phillw-virtual> bioterror: is it there?
<AmberJ> confirmed the bug.
<phillw-virtual> thanks. It will keep the devs out of the pub for a night :P
<bioterror> hurrrhhh... a link to forum discussion
<phillw> bioterror: they had a good discussion on it. I think it is quite excellent and come 11-10 will be using it for the FAQ wiki side, as we do need to be able to support multiple languages.
<phillw> My fun with the swede earlier is testament to the fact lubuntu 'can' do it, just needs some instructions :)
<AmberJ> phillw, thanks for the link...
<phillw> AmberJ: as you may tell, i'm a documenter - these guys on here are front line support. I will always do as requested to help the project, and they enjoy re-telling me stuff that I have not touched in over a year :)
<AmberJ> phillw, these guys?
<AmberJ> And, is lubuntu officially supported by canonical now?
<AmberJ> Or, are you volunteer documenter?
<bioterror> AmberJ, we are all volunteered
<bioterror> and not yet, 11.10 will be "official"
<phillw> I'm a volunteer, we all are. lubuntu is on track to be 'fully' canonical endorsed for 11-10
<phillw> Canonical has very few 'employees' and many thousands and thousands of volunteers.
<AmberJ> well yea...'voluteer', this is what most of open source is all about :)
<phillw> bug #1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<beef-supreme> anyone here use xmonad?
<beef-supreme> i need help setting it up in such a way that it keeps a ?px margin
<bioterror> what does lxde and xmonad have in common? :D
<beef-supreme> x?
#lubuntu 2011-06-18
<buff27> greetings
<jmarsden> buff27: There are not many Lubuntu folks awake at this time, I think.  Do you have an Lubuntu support question?
<buff27> no not at all jmarsden, just made the switch to lubuntu from xubuntu and like it
<jmarsden> Cool!  Thanks for the vote of confidence :)
<elros> hasd anyone tried mupdf as their pdf viewer? it's amazingly fast
<elros> I guess the biggest downside is that it doesn't have a proper gui, or buttons to press, so I wouldn't recommend it as the default viewer for lubuntu
<elros> and I mean fast: less than 0.5s to open a regular pdf
<bioterror> define regular pdf ;)
<elros> the ones I have on my HD :)
<elros> a musical score, spreadsheet > pdf, scans, articles
<bioterror> I think I have just few playboys :P
<bioterror> I just opened our washing machines manual and it didnt take long from evince
<bioterror> that's just 1.7MB pdf
<elros> you can compare mupdf vs evince vs acroread
<elros> with speed, mupdf wins hands down
<bioterror> yeah, but it wasnt longtime ago when someone suggested xpdf instead of evince
<bioterror> and well, gilir made his point clear ;)
<elros> "so I wouldn't recommend it as the default viewer for lubuntu"
<bioterror> it's more than just "speed"
<Ubuntu-rosa>  bonjour s'il vous plait j'ai une question à propos de la commande lsof si quelqu'un a une idée
<elros> parrle anglais sil vous plait
<Ubuntu-rosa> ok
<Ubuntu-rosa> I want to display for a given partition users who are about to use this partition
<Ubuntu-rosa> i want extract all the users the problem is that there isn't a séparator in the results of lsof , not the same case as the file passwd
<pcman> hi
<elros> hi
<john_rambo> Hi I just completed installing Lubuntu 11.04 ...After the the login screen I only see the mouse pointer & it stays like that
#lubuntu 2011-06-19
<tomi_> how do i stop displaying ~/Desktop on desktop?
<jmarsden> tomi_: In Lubuntu?  If what you are seeing is a shortcut, delete it.
<tomi_> what i am seeing is the entire content of ~/Desktop
<tomi_> yes lubuntu
<mama21mama> "hola"
<mama21mama> "Tengo Problemas párrafo USAR EL Navegador Por Defecto"
<mama21mama> "I have trouble using the default browser"
<tomi_> mama21mama, i use firefox and have set that in preferred applications ... works ok for me
<mama21mama> "use firefox"
<mama21mama> "still not working."
<jmarsden> tomi_: Well, that is probably  as designed... there was nothing in ~/Desktop in your default install.  So you can just move all those files to some other place, if you do not what them on your desktop.
<jmarsden> mama21mama: You will need to be more specific.  "Not working"?  What exactly happens when you open the browser?
<tomi_> jmarsden, oh, i did not do a default install i used the instructions on psychocat to remove ubuntu andd install lubuntu-desktop
<jmarsden> That should not matter.  Those instructions do not add things into ~/Desktop either.  You must have put those files there yourself.
<tomi_> so must be a hangover from ubuntu setting eh?
<mama21mama> "sylpheed not open the link"
<mama21mama> "I\u0026#39;m translating the English language is difficult"
<tomi_> oh they are things that were in my ~/Desktop from when i was using ubuntu
<jmarsden> mama21mama: so the browser works OK?  But clicking on mailto: lines does not?
<jmarsden> tomi_: OK, so do something like     mkdir ~/myolddesktopstuff ; mv ~/Desktop/* ~/myolddesktopstuff
<tomi_> yep ty jmarsden
<jmarsden> tomi_: You're welcome.
<tomi_> j,instant fix
<tomi_> jm
<tomi_> dang
<mama21mama> "why not leave this in Lubuntu gnome brings problems"
<tomi_> jmarsden, instant fix
<mama21mama> "had two firefox, firefox via ppa"
<mama21mama> tenia dos firefox, firefox via ppa
<jmarsden> mama21mama: Why not answer my question?   Is your problem that mailto: links do not work for you?
<mama21mama> "and firefox in / opt / fierfox / firefox"
<mama21mama> y firefox en /opt/fierfox/firefox
<jmarsden> That is a known issue in some older versions of Lubuntu, I think.
<mama21mama> hoy borre el /opt/firefox
<mama21mama> "now delete the / opt / firefox"
<jmarsden> mama21mama: If you refuse to answer my questions and just do things, I cannot help you.
<mama21mama> "but firefox works fine via ppa"
<mama21mama> pero el firefox funciona bien via ppa
<tomi_> jmarsden, i think he is a spanish speaker using a translating engine
<jmarsden> Yes, but he is also not reading what anyone else says to him...
<tomi_> fair nuff
<mama21mama> no work link mail
<mama21mama> :D
<mama21mama> "translating it seems"
<jmarsden> OK.  Wait while I try to find the bug report about this.  It is a known problem.
<mama21mama> libfm-pref-apps no work
<mama21mama> malo
<mama21mama> feo
<mama21mama> gnome malo
<jmarsden> mama21mama: The bug is reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/662544 including a patch you can try.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 662544 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "mailto: link in Lubuntu spawns Chromium window (dup-of: 657335)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 657335 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Wrong pdf viewer set by default on Lubuntu settings" [Medium,Fix released]
<mama21mama> "seeing"
<mama21mama> "this is not my problem"
<jmarsden> OK.  So.  What *does* happen when you click on a mailto: link ?
<mama21mama> "my problem"
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/pub/firefox_will_not_open.png
<mama21mama> mira la imagen amigo.
<mama21mama> "look at the picture friend."
<jmarsden> Ah... you want to click on links in Sylpheed and have a browser open.  Not the other way around.
<jmarsden> I need to go eat, may be back later.
<mama21mama> "ok I\u0026#39;ll stay"
<mama21mama> "go eat friend"
<mama21mama> ve a comer amigo
<tomi_> Lamento no hablan español, pero tratar de clic derecho sobre el enlace y elija "Abrir vínculo en el navegador"
<mama21mama> "before was not so. you to click and launch the browser"
<tomi_> ok, pero eso es lo que estoy haciendo .... podría ayudar a
<mama21mama> "will try"
<mama21mama> "I did not open it."
<tomi_> tratar de establecer sólo la versión de uno de firefox .... desde los repositorios, en lugar de ppa
<mama21mama> "Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είχε εκκαθαριστεί για να δείτε μια firefox"
<mama21mama> /bin/sh: tal: not found
<mama21mama> "I think the problem was cleared to see a firefox"
<mama21mama> /bin/sh: tal: not found
<mama21mama> creo que el problema fue a ver borrado un firefox; tal vez ese era el que abria los links.
<mama21mama> "I think the problem was cleared to see a firefox"
<mama21mama> /bin/sh: tal: not found
<tomi_> mama21mama yo uso thunderbird no sylpheed, así que puede no ser capaz de ayudar a más
<mama21mama> "sylpheed uses less ram"
<tomi_> true
<mama21mama> "thunderbird spend a little more ram"
<tomi_> true too
<tomi_> Yo lo uso porque es mi preferencia
<tomi_> mama21mama ..... Espero que alguien le puede ayudar .... me tengo que ir ahora, lo siento, no pudo hacer más por ti
<mama21mama> "well thanks"
<tomi_> bye
<jmarsden> parnassus: What is in the file    ~/.config/libfm/pref-apps.conf      on your machine?
<jmarsden> parnassus: Also, what do you have set in Sylpheed under  Configuration -> Common Preferences -> Details -> External Commands   ?
<jmarsden> parnassus: Lastly, what does      grep uri_open ~/.sylpheed-2.0/sylpheedrc      output?
<mama21mama> "seeing"
<mama21mama>  < jmarsden> parnassus: What is in the file    ~/.config/libfm/pref-apps.conf      on your machine? | http://pastebin.2.je/l/23
<mama21mama> < jmarsden> parnassus: Also, what do you have set in Sylpheed under  Configuration -> Common           hyperair       Preferences -> Details -> External Commands   ? /opt/firefox/firefox '%s'
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> alli esta el problema
<mama21mama> "there is the problem"
<mama21mama> jmarsden,
<mama21mama> :D
<jmarsden> OK.  The default is to set that to      sensible-browser '%s'     which should work better for you.
<mama21mama> jmarsden, gracias
<jmarsden> You are welcome :)
<mama21mama> :)
<mama21mama> jmarsden, jedi
<mama21mama> "que lindo now open the link."
<hyperair> why's there a hyperair between common and preferences? O_o
<jmarsden> No idea... I wondered that myself when I saw it :)
<jmarsden> Maybe he hit h and then tab ?
<hyperair> heh
<maahes> isn't pcmanfm supposed to be able to set your wallpaper?
<jmarsden> maahes: Really?  A file manager sets the wallpaper?  Seems odd... what makes you think pcmanfm should be able to do that?
<maahes> jmarsden: erm, nautilus does, and quick searching about on the internet showed that pcmanfm at least *used* to do so, not too long ago in fact, and was the default method of lxde
<maahes> only I can't seem to find the option to make it do so.
<jmarsden> OK.  In Lubuntu 11.04 here, start -> Preferences -> Customize Look at feel     seems more the right place for that sort of thing.
<maahes> not exactly using lubuntu, just trying to use lxde and some backends
<Phosphenes> Is there some way to give all the desktops different wallpapers?
<Phosphenes> Changing one always changes all of them
<jmarsden> maahes: I don't know... I can right click on the desktop and change wallpaper there, does that work in stock LXDE?
<jmarsden> Phosphenes: I don't know of a way to set wallpaper per virtual desktop.  Interesting idea, though.
<maahes> jmarsden: I'm not using lxde. I'm just trying to use some of its backends with awesome. some forum posts I had found referred to an option in preferences which is not there. I just wondered if it was something I could get with a compile-option
<Phosphenes> I know you could do it in kubuntu
<Phosphenes> You had to set some option for allowing separate widgets per desktop
<Phosphenes> But since lubuntu doesn't have widgets I guess not
<maahes> you can do it in kubuntu and ubuntu with some extra package, dunno about lubuntu
<jmarsden> Phosphenes: Lubuntu is a lot smaller and lighter than Kubuntu, so it may not have that capability.
<Phosphenes> Oh well, I guess that's what I get for wanting better performance ;)
<jmarsden> Phosphenes: well... then the real question is *did* you get better performance :)  if you did... it's probably worth the tradeoff!
<Phosphenes> It definitely was worth it. I'm only using a netbook and it couldn't run all the flair of kubuntu.
<jmarsden> OK.  Good :)
<Phosphenes> I also tried xubuntu which ran pretty well, but I still prefer the lubuntu desktop
<giampiero> Hello everybody, I'm a former Ubuntu and new Lubuntu users, I've got a few questions. Is there anyone who fells like trying to answer me?
<giampiero> Nobody?=
<Neosano> argh! where's the goddamn download page?
<Neosano> all I see is the download button which shoots .iso file in my face
<Neosano> I would like to use torrent to download it, and also I would like to know the md5 sum
<Neosano> whoa! it's in the topic..
<Neosano> what about a link from lubuntu.net?
<pylix> i'm trying to install lubuntu on my emachine desktop, but the cd just camps in an endless loop with the ubuntu logo and elipses
<pylix> is my disc corrupted?
<buff27> sounds like it might be pylix, try it on another pc?
<buff27> use unetbootin and load image on a usb stick?
<pylix> what's unetbootin?
<buff27> a tool to right .iso files to USB
<buff27> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<pylix> you need a blank usb right
<buff27> yes
<buff27> or just format it to FAT/FAT32
<buff27> i tend to just use usb instead of burning CD's these days
<buff27> handy for my netbook too, as it doesn't have a CD/DVD drive
<pylix> they're faster
<pylix> I tried with ubuntu and never got it to work right
<pylix> but yeah i'll look into it
<pylix> thx for the help
<buff27> yeah I found unetbootin does the trick. No problem, only recently switched over to lubuntu myself, previously xubuntu
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> lxde menu doesnot seems to find, recognize and add some programs that I installed using synaptic...
<AmberJ> How do I add them manually
<AmberJ> ?
<AmberJ> Ofcourse, there's Alt+F2 run dialog...but there should be a way to add custom entries to lxde menu
<AmberJ> Isn't there a 'better' menu generation utility that works with lxde (e.g. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fluxbox#Menu_Management) ?
<phillw> AmberJ: it *should* add them, which one(s) are you having a problem with?
<AmberJ> phillw, ktouch
<AmberJ> ktouch is a KDE program to learn to touchtype
<phillw> Are you on Lubuntu 11.04?
<AmberJ> yes
<phillw> give me a few minutes and I will pop it onto my system.
<AmberJ> phillw, did you suggested anything....this connection keeps disconnecting :(
<phillw> AmberJ: I will have a play, i'm really sorry for delays. I'm in a meeting at the moment.
<AmberJ> np phillw, I'll catchup with you tomorrow...
<maahes> can you start lxsession if you're already running x?
<Anand> Ahm Can anyone tell me how to install Lubuntu from windows using wubi?
<Anand> I'm a complete noob in Linux
<bioterror> boot lubuntu cd and tell to installer to install beside Windows
<Anand> Can I mount it?
<Anand> I mean I dont have a cd with me right now
<bioterror> mount what?
<Anand> CD
<Anand> I mean iso
<bioterror> do you have 1GB usb stick?
<Anand> No not now
<Anand> I cant use wubi?
<Anand> There's a wubi.exe in the image
<bioterror> sure you can, but I've never used it
<Anand> hmm
<bioterror> probably not many of us
<Anand> But it shows only Ubuntu  . Kubuntu etc
<Anand> Not Lubuntu
<Phosphenes> Lubuntu isn't listed in most things because it only recently became official
<bioterror> I've heard more not so good stories about wubi than good stories
<Anand> Oh
<Anand> I'll get a CD tomorrow then
<Anand> Thank you
<Anand> bye
<diytto> Does lubuntu have a gui installer like ubuntu?
<pmatulis> diytto: yes
#lubuntu 2012-06-11
<ewfr> #ubuntu
<azuma_> please I need help to speed uo my laptop with lubuntu
<bioterror> buy an SSD drive
<azuma_> acer aspire 3050, I cannot buy anything but I want to recicle this old computer, please
<azuma_> for me it could be enough to improve the performances
<Onionnion> is it just me or is md5 not in lubuntu for some reason?
<Onionnion> or wait duh, md5sum
<gld1982ltd> hey all. what is the best way to run a program as root in lubuntu?
<gld1982ltd> sorry....i ean to run the program as root at startup.
<gld1982ltd> should i use rc.local, crontab, or something else?
<leszek> hi
<veehexx> guys, i've just locked myself out of my lubuntu desktop :S i enabled 'no password prompt' under preferences > user login (or somethign like that), and now cant get in via GUI. ssh works fine though. can anyone help?
<smile4ever> veehexx: well try reinstalling lxdm? with a purge before installation? :)
<veehexx> i presume apt-get remove lxdm?
<smile4ever> sudo apt-get remove lxdm && sudo apt-get purge lxdm (I think the purge action works that way)
<smile4ever> sudo dpkg --purge lxdm
<veehexx> ok, thanks for the pointer. 'lxdm' doesnt exist, but i know the way to go...
<smile4ever> but maybe that's possible with apt too
<smile4ever> veehexx: okay :)
<smile4ever> "I have been uninstalling applications as well as removing or purging their configuration files using the command apt-get --purge remove {package_name}. "
<veehexx> thanks for the info - more things learnt about linux :)
<smile4ever> we're here to help (although I should learn for school )^^
<smile4ever> xD
<smile4ever> :D
<sarbojit> looks like someone's struggling a lot :-)
<smile4ever> sarbojit: yes :o
<SilverLion> o/
<Doobie-420> all, what is a good email program to use, thunderbird?
<bioterror> depends from who you ask
<Doobie-420> what would you recomend?
<bioterror> alpine or cone
<wxl> ooh never heard of cone. alpine deriv?
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> Sylpheed.
<wxl> omg
<wxl> that's funny
<wxl>  /nick eating-brains-on-bath-salts
<wxl> oops
<wxl> ;)
<bioterror> wxl, seems like you never really search anything from the repositories :D
<wxl> bioterror: you always fine goodies i never find!
<bioterror> yeah, I am a pervert
<bioterror> I do waste my time on stupid things like these text based email clients which can handle imap :P
<wxl> does it have a unified inbox at all?
<bioterror> wxl, http://www.courier-mta.org/cone/cone01folderlist.html#id519811
<wxl> i have far too many email addresses to not have a unified inbox
<wxl> drives me nuts
<wxl> which is why i can't handle sylpheed
<bioterror> you need to use iphone? :D
<wxl> nope
<bioterror> but good night, laptop's battery seems to be out of the juice for this night ;)
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> soo much searching the repos
<bioterror> mostly been listening to bucketheads songs :D
<wxl> YUM
#lubuntu 2012-06-12
<ekaj> If it prompts me to update to Ubuntu 12.04, will it still keep the Lubuntu desktop and stuff?
<smiles> yeap
<ekaj> Okay, thanks
<smiles> np
<daker> hi
<leszek> hi
<sarbojit> Hi, how do I subscribe to lubuntu-desktop mailing list ?
<leszek> sarbojit: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs/ for the details
<sarbojit> Yes, I am there only.
<sarbojit> My actual intention to be a part of lubuntu developers team as a programmer myself I would like to contribute, I just do not know where to begin.
<leszek> sarbojit: just introduce yourself on the mailinglist I would say
<sarbojit> Thank you leszek, I will do that.
<blackwolf12333> ehm i need help, i can't get qt4 working on my lubuntu, how do i get that to work?
<sarbojit> what exactly is the problem you are facing blackwolf12333 ?
<blackwolf12333> i want to install lmms
<blackwolf12333> but that depends on qt4
<blackwolf12333> which i don't have
<sarbojit> apt-cache search libqt4-gui
<blackwolf12333> output is: libqt4-gui - transitional package for Qt 4 GUI runtime libraries
<blackwolf12333> so i should just apt-get install libqt3-gui and core?
<blackwolf12333> libqt4-gui*
<blackwolf12333> hmm, i think i get it to work now:)
<blackwolf12333> thanks
<sarbojit> :)
<blackwolf12333> there is one other thing, when i put my headphone in, the sound from my boxes doesn't stop, so i hear the sound through my headphone and my boxes, is it possible to fix that?
<sarbojit> Sorry, I do not have answer to that question.
<blackwolf12333> :/
<linelevel> Hi guys. Where can I find instructions for creating a bootable Lubuntu USB drive? I tried using usb-creator-gtk with the Lubuntu ISO (same thing I would do for Ubuntu, juts different ISO), but it doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<smile4ever> linelevel: use UNetBootin instead :)
<smile4ever> it's very straightforward
<smile4ever> :)
<linelevel> Thanks! Looking it up now.
<smile4ever> first download ISO, then open unetbootin & select iso ;) and follow the steps :)
<smile4ever> (make sure your thumb drive is empty)
<blackwolf12333> guys i need some more help, now my sound doesn't do anything, or my lmms is not configured properly, but i don't know anything about it:P
<cheryl> bioterror, Sad news, I've made a return to Ubuntu!! :(
<bioterror> then you cant turn on the batlight anymore
<cheryl> bioterror, But I also managed to sort my pc into a dual boot machine so can end my quest to understand guvcview!! lol
<cheryl> no I can't, but I thought I'd come say good bye at least! :)
<cheryl> 'I can ask you generic info, can't I?
<cheryl> Like, without opening the box, can I see wot soundcard I have, or is that to be answered by the Ubuntu guys?
<zleap> lspci
<zleap> may do it
<cheryl> aw thanks zleap. ;)
<zleap> np
<cheryl> Man, do guys know how tedious 'n depressing installing 'doze is??? :(
<zleap> at times it can be
<cheryl> I almost lost the will to live!! It cannot perform without you installing 'n rebooting a zillion times!!
<zleap> cheryl, there is also dmidecode,
<cheryl> linux is soooo easy!!
<cheryl> wot's that zleap?
<zleap> i had real issues when i neglected to tell windows install the correct country,  it accused me of having apiracted copy of windows
<zleap> demidecode like lspci but a lot lot more detailed
<cheryl> LMAO...well mine wouldn't install my dongle until I had at least service pack 1 installed so I quickly installed linux, plugged in dongle 'n away I went!!
<cheryl> Good 'cos this sound is built into the m/b!
<cheryl> God knows I can't use the sound on my pc without drivers, funny it just works in linux!!
<zleap> yeah i have had that too
<zleap> windows doesm't work, wants xyz drivers and its a pain setting them up,  linux works
<valdur55> it's normal case :)
<zleap> actually linux is excellent for listing what hardware you have,  so you then go tell windows what you have
<zleap> much nicer
<cheryl> Yup, all I know is my m/b is intel and dmidecode gives me stuff I don't understand!! :(
<cheryl> It's Phoenix bios, mean anything 2 u? Will cmos tell me make 'n model?
<zleap> if you read through the output for references to audio, sound etc
<cheryl> oh I'll go figure it out somehow.
<linelevel> Does anyone here have experience getting Lubuntu to boot from USB? My attempts using both usb-creator-gtk and unetbootin have failed.
#lubuntu 2012-06-13
<linelevel> okay, nevermind. The Unetbootin USB drive does work, just not on that computer for some reason :/   (The usb-creator-gtk drive doesn't boot on any machine).
<op_> Morning mates,one question ; is it possible to install this boot loader in Lubuntu? I kinda made Lubuntu my main OS So I dont wonna mess it up.
<op_> ohh the link is : http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu/
<Guest65975> hello guys I need help with Lubuntu
<Guest65975> anyone around
<Guest65975> seems very quiet in here
<Guest65975> i have a problem with the fonts
<leszek> hi
<jeward> Hi, I'm new to lubuntu and am having a strange problem with lxterminal.
<holstein> !strange
<jeward> When I use the keyboard shortcuts for copy and paste, I'm sending a ^C and then pasting has a control character in it.
<jeward> Any idea what might be wrong?
<holstein> jeward: just in the stuff pasted in the terminal?
<wxl> jeward: i've heard this mentioned and surely i experience it as well but i'm not sure anything has been done to resolve it
<jeward> When I hit CTRL-SHIFT-C, the shell receives a ^C.
<jeward> The text is copied into the buffer.
<jeward> When I then hit CTRL-SHIFT-V to paste it, the text is pasted into the terminal, then the next character I type is ... "quoted"?
<jeward> As if I'd hit ^V.
<jeward> Yeah, that makes sense.
<jeward> The CTRL characters are getting through.
<jeward> I guess I can just change terminals...
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/971918
<wxl> there's a patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971918 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Ctrl-Shift-C issues a Break command" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jeward> But... strange that that is a known problem and released in lubuntu?
<wxl> bugs come and go
<jeward> Checking that link.
<holstein> lxterm is released in lubuntu
<jeward> So I'd need to compile it from source?
<holstein> ideally, it will get fixed upstream.. i assume if it were easy, it would be fixed
<wxl> i wouldn't be surprised if there aren't higher priority bugs
<jeward> I have a document around here somewhere for compiling things from source properly.  I do it to up the number of ptys GNU screen has.
<holstein> hehe... yeah, could be just that simple
<holstein> jeward: if its still a bug in the latest version, you'll still have that issue
<jeward> Well, I'd have to apply the patch.
<jeward> You guys don't copy and paste in lxterm?
<holstein> i dont use lxterm
<wxl> all the time
<wxl> i just deal with it ^ as above
<jeward> wxl: You patched it and compiled from source?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> that's why that link looks funky
<jeward> You just deal with the ^C and ^V being passed?
<wxl> compare https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/971918 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/971918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971918 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Ctrl-Shift-C issues a Break command" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> i delete the ^C's
<wxl> annoying but i deal
<jeward> I think I'll just substitute a different terminal. :-)
<wxl> i just live with the ^V's except for one irssi script that i need to delete them
<wxl> i live in the terminal but i don't bother
<wxl> it will be fixed
<jeward> holstein: What's your terminal of choice?
<holstein> usually just the gnome terminal
 * wxl barfs
<holstein> its what i got used to
<jeward> Yeah, that's mostly what I've been using too.
<holstein> i like it just fine
<holstein> works better for me with barf on it than lxterm
<jeward> :-)
<jeward> Wow, it does have a few dependencies.
<wxl> exactly the reason for the barf
<jeward> Maybe I'll try rxvt.
<holstein> try them all
<jeward> A bunch of my coworkers like terminator.
<holstein> i usually load up one new one, try it.. then just install the gnome one
<jeward> :-)
<jeward> Ever tried one of those drop down terminals?
<jeward> Like guake?
<wxl> i live in the terminal; don't work for me
<jeward> Yeah, I didn't get along well with them either.
<wxl> 98% of my desktop is terminal ;)
<jeward> :-)
<jeward> I can't believe you live with the copy andpaste bug!
<wxl> i know
<jeward> That would drive me insane!
<wxl> i was prolly one of the first to complain
<wxl> i thought it was just me
<jeward> :-)
<jeward> If I hadn't JUST installed lubuntu, I'd have through the same thing.
<jeward> In fact, I DON'T think I have the same problem at home on my X220 Thinkpad...
<jeward> Hmm, aterm looks nice and light.
<jeward> I have to decide if I care about tabs.
<jeward> Ah, aterm uses mouse button copy and paste.
<jeward> I think I may have become spoiled by keyboard copy and paste.
<wxl> i don't bother with tabs
<wxl> that's what tmux is for
<jeward> Yeah, my situation is kinda complicated. :-)  I ssh into a jump box where I attach to my tmux session.  Then I often run various screen sessions in tmux windows. :-)
<wxl> that seems unnecessarily complicated
<jeward> Weeelll.... I have my reasons.
<jeward> I COULD do everything from my laptop over the VPN, but I find doing it all from the tmux session on the jump box to be more reliable.
<wxl> it's ok-- i have three different machines i use tmux on so have the meta bound to three different things as i often run one of them inside another
<jeward> Yeah, tmux is pretty awesome.
<wxl> pretty much
<jeward> We have a tool we use written in perl that does all the screen sessions.
<wxl> but tmux in tmux on the same machine-- not so much
<jeward> I've been thinking of trying to modify it to use tmux, but haven't had the time and inclination at the same point.
<wxl> surely you could script something
<wxl> have an alternate .tmux.conf
<jeward> Well, it's more complicated than that.  The perscript use expect to automate tasks via screen sessions.
<jeward> perls script
<jeward> So... I'd have to duplicate the way it automates things through screen in tmux.
<jeward> Something to try when I'm bored someday. :-)
<jeward> eterm looks kinda nice and small.
<jeward> Wow:
<jeward> Eterm is VERY small, but the copy doesn't work so well.
<jeward> You think gnome-terminal has a lot of baggage... try konsole. :-)
<wxl> i'm good
<jeward> :-)
<wxl> needless to say i'm grabbing source
<wxl> we'll see who gets done first :)
<jeward> The dependencies scrolled off the screen. :-)
<jeward> You're going to patch the source?
<jeward> I should do that too.
<jeward> Let me find my document.
<jeward> I'd prefer lxterm.
<wxl> sudo apt-get source lxterminal
<jeward> K.
<jeward> Got it, had to install dpkg-dev.
<jeward> Now we patch it with the patch from your link above?
<wxl> yepp
<jeward> I put that in a file and then run patch against it?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> 2nd one didn't seem to work
<wxl> of course the 1st didn't either wtf
<jeward> Maybe we need some more arguments to patch?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> heh
<wxl> nevermind
<jeward> ?
<jeward> Looks like it's already in there?
<wxl> was using -p0
<wxl> not necessary
<wxl> oh really?
<jeward> Did you get it to patch?
<jeward> Well, looking at the code and the patch is making my head swim a little. :-)
<jeward> But I haven't gotten it to patch yet.
<jeward> You?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> cd src && patch < /path/to/patch
<jeward> Oh, I got it!
<wxl> then
<wxl> cd .. && ./configure && make && make install
<wxl> assuming you don't have errors with ./configure
<jeward> I think there's a more official way that builds the package.
<jeward> Trying to get my certs loaded so I can get to my document. :-)
<wxl> making
<wxl> brb
<jeward> This is what I was looking for: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/
<wxl> rmind                                                 │···········································································
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> works tho
<wxl> ;)
<jeward> I don't know about you, but I think I just had to install WAY more stuff to compile it than gnome-terminal. :-)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> well
<wxl> i don't have that problem
<jeward> :-)
<jeward> Still installing compile dependencies. :-)
<wxl> i have had wont to compile stuff before
<wxl> so i already had it
<wxl> but htat's your problem ;)
<jeward> I guessed. :-)
<jeward> My install is virginal!
<wxl> hey thanks for lighting a fire under my you-know-what
<wxl> man that dpkg methodology seems so much more complicated
<jeward> Yeah.
<jeward> But it works. :-)
<jeward> Automagicall installs all the dependencies.
<wxl> woop woop
<jeward> Which would have taken a long time manually!
<jeward> Compiled and installed... testing.
<jeward> Sweet!
<jeward> :-)
<wxl> yep
<wxl> do yo uhave a launchpad account?
<jeward> I don't think so?
<wxl> you should make yourself one
<wxl> and confirm the patch fixes the bug
<wxl> i install the last patch
<wxl> so i'm going to check the other stuff too
<jeward> Cool.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> new tabs work now
<wxl> they didn't before
<wxl> again i never used them but still
<jeward> I like to have one tab on my local box and one on the jump box.
<jeward> Oh, no here's a strange issue... When I hilight text in chromium, I can't easily see what's hilighted.
<jeward> Maybe it's the color...
<wxl> hm
<wxl> give me the url
<jeward> Yeah, chroium's default text hilight just happens to be the same color as the background of the text I'm hilighting. :-/
<jeward> I wonder how hard that is to change?
<jeward> I can see it if I focus on another window...
<jeward> But that's kind of a pain.
<wxl> not too hard
<jeward> Looking in settings...
<jeward> It's a theme thing?
<wxl> yep
<jeward> Wow... so ... many... themes....
<wxl> hehehe
<jeward> That's better, thanks!
<jeward> :-)
<wxl> preferences > customize look and feel > color > use customized color scheme checkbox > background on selected items
<jeward> I jusy chose the "Google Theme".
<jeward> just
<wxl> man i love chromium
<wxl> i've been a forever-user of firefox and recently made the switch
<wxl> in fact i'd been through a version or two of lubuntu without using chromium
<jeward> I'm a big chromium fan, one of the reasons I decided to try lubuntu.
<wxl> huh
<jeward> I found straight ubuntu a bit heavy for this laptop.
<jeward> It's only got 1G of RAM.
<wxl> lxde was really the thing that coerced me
<jeward> Unity was kinda sluggish.
<jeward> There must be fifteen gazillion chromium themes...
<wxl> yeah
<jeward> Ooooh, I like Slinky Brushed. :-)
<sdfsd64> Hey guys, where can I get some nice Lubuntu 12.04 themes?
<jeward> Dunno, I just themed chromium.
<sdfsd64> the browser?
<sdfsd64> I want to theme the OS, lol
<jeward> Yeah, I know, just sayin' that's all I've done so far.
<wxl> http://box-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7402
<wxl> ^ sdfsd64
 * jeward == lubuntu newb.
<sdfsd64> I'm a n00b too. Anyways, I know that site before, low amount of themes and way too dark for me
<sdfsd64> one question
<sdfsd64> Do the themes need to be especially made for Lxde to work?
<wxl> if they're not openbox themes they're not going to work with openbox ;)
<sdfsd64> :(
<sdfsd64> http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/02/nice-dark-gtk-themes-by-crazyt.html
<sdfsd64> he's running archbang, which is openbox, but the themes are for Gnome?!
<wxl> performance > aesthetics
<jeward> wxl: Amen.
<wxl> gtk is not gnome
<wxl> you should be able to make those work
<sdfsd64> lol. it says: "Depends on: Gnome 3.x"
<wxl> gtk != gnome
<sdfsd64> Tell that to this guy: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Black-n-White-GTK?content=149636
<wxl> the gtk toolkit is the basis of gnome
<wxl> but gnome is much more than gtk
<sdfsd64> but what does gtk have to do with linux anyways? It's for making GUIs, right?
<wxl> yep: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<sdfsd64> so, is LXDE, Gtk?
<wxl> it's written in c with the gtk+ toolkit
<sdfsd64> cool. ty
<wxl> np
<smile-busy> bye :)
<JMichael|work> i am trying to use conky with lubuntu, but have an issue where conky disappears if i click on the desktop. anyone know what to do about this?
<bioterror> what's  your window settings
<bioterror> own_window_type normal
<JMichael|work> own_window_type desktop
<JMichael|work> ok
<JMichael|work> bioterror: tyvm
<bioterror> np
<radon-> whats the name of the file browsing program, it's nautilus on ubuntu but whats it on lubuntu?
<radon-> ah found it, it's pcmanfm
<daker-cloud> hi
<daker-cloud> any lubuntu-software center hackers here  ?
<jmarsden|work> daker-cloud: If you are trying to report a bug in lubuntu-software-center, I'd suggest using LaunchPad for that purpose.
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 knows how i can restart the LXDE display without logout?
<wxl> CrazyGangster: openbox --restart
<radon-> 'sudo service lightdm restart' ?
<CrazyGangster> wow quick reply, i will give a try
#lubuntu 2012-06-14
<wormmd> Is there a program to manage desktop backgrounds in Lubuntu 12.04? I'm running the awesome window manager and am having trouble changing mine.
<leszek> hi
<radon-> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I  have an old mac, a white ibook. do  you think lubuntu would install painlessly?
<silverarrow> so noone really knows?
<silverarrow> I don't know the specs of the cpu, but RAM is 512MB
<silverarrow> anyone on at all?
<silverarrow> I need a linux laptop
<silverarrow> it runs fine with most stuff with a bit of effort
<silverarrow> so, lubuntu isn't that popular anymore
<silverarrow> I hope it is, it's still my favorite
<silverarrow> the other buntus are for new computers only
<silverarrow> almost at least
<silverarrow> I really like the macbook air
<silverarrow> or pro is not far from these days , very slim
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> which time of day is most active?
<zleap> hi
<zleap> not sure i am usually on #ubuntu-uk
<zleap> can you find out the spec of the ibook
<zleap> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ibook/index-ibook.html see if it is listed here
<silverarrow> hi
<zleap> i would guess 512mb would be enough for lubuntu yes
<silverarrow> I see, I  must do some investigation
<silverarrow> I've been given this old ibook, it works fine, all I need is a new power supply
<silverarrow> I was hoping so, at least, 512 used to be fairly good, but years a go no
<zleap> check the link i posted see if your model is listed
<silverarrow> right now I have vista, and annying stuff with firefox
<zleap> ok
<zleap> on an ibook
<silverarrow> thanks, not sure, it's either 2004 or 2005
<silverarrow> I think 2005
<silverarrow> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ibook/specs/ibook_g4_1.33_12.html
<silverarrow> it's old, but it runs quiet and smooth with os x
<silverarrow> I might reinstall os x, if possible, and if lubuntu doesn't work
<silverarrow> I rather have the new lubuntu though, if it runs well
<silverarrow> the old os x is all right, but a bit old now
<silverarrow> see you later after some research and install attempts
<silverarrow> a live boot up can never be a bad thing at least
<silverarrow> ;- )
<zleap> ok
<jeward> So... if I want a wee CPU meter down by the battery and sound widgets, what do I specifically look for?
<jeward> I'm unsure of the openbox terminology.
<jeward> That's not called a dock at the bottom of the screen?
<pcroque> jeward: I think you're talking about the panel. In lubuntu it's LxPanel. Right click on a blank part of the panel to configure it.
<jeward> Okay, I think I am looking for a load monitor panel applet.
<pcroque> In 11.10 the applet is call CPU Usage Monitor.
<jeward> I'm on 12.04.
<jeward> Is it something I can agp-get install?
<pcroque> I think it should already be there. Click Add/Remove Panel Items --> Panel Applets. Click the Add button and look for it there.
<jeward> Sadly, no.
<pcroque> Hmmm...sorry...can't help then. I don't run 12.04.
<jeward> So, it may come along later I guess.
<jeward> apt-cache search pxpanel didn't turn up much.
<pcroque> I just looked on a laptop I have running 12.04. CPU Usage Monitor is there as an option.
<jeward> Huh!
<jeward> I wonder why I don't have it?
<jeward> You're running lubuntu 12.04?
<pcroque> You have to click the Add button to the right of the list. It has a big green plus sign on it.
<jeward> Aha!
<jeward> :-)
<jeward> Perfect, thanks!
<pcroque> np
<smile-busy> bye! :)
<daker-cloud> hi
<daker-cloud> any software center guys here ?
<bioterror> daker-cloud, rarely he's here
#lubuntu 2012-06-15
<meet> how do edit the icons in the top right corner in 12.04?
<Adam_> hi all!
<future28> Hey guys, could anyone here help me out regarding peppermint? The peppermint channel is dead. I'm looking to put java on so I can write some programs and run them from the command line
<optik> Hey all I keep trying to install lubuntu on my acer aspire one and it just freezes at the lubuntu logo with the dots, any ideas?
<BlueMaxima> Hi, is there an easy way to modify the lubuntu menu (with the application shortcuts)?
<BlueMaxima> I've tried using alacarte but it either crashes on me or does nothing when I try to create new items
<bioterror> all the stuff is read from .desktop files under /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> someone can correct me if I am wrong
<BlueMaxima> I was hoping for something a little more user-friendly than editing text files
<BlueMaxima> Nevermind, I found LXMED on Sourceforge and that seems to work, thanks anyway!
<reflexrg> is lxde okay with dealing with color management if you use lprof?
<sb1980> hi
<sb1980> i've got a problem: whenever i select text in gedit, my window manager crashes.
<sb1980> anyone has an idea?
<Debolaz[Lo]> Does lubuntu support vertical panels? I know it does in theory, theres a configuration option for it, but everything just gets messed up if you select it, so is there a proper way of doing it?
<leszek> hi
<pmatulis> hi
<faustic> http://clip2net.com/s/22hmm
<faustic> http://clip2net.com/s/22hmm
<LMan> you idoits
<LMan> why is it every new release of lubuntu i have to do even more configuring after the intial install
<LMan> yu guys even have virtually broken printing and or adding printers in lubuntu
<LMan> i always have to track down the right driver
<LMan> for god sake you didn't even install hp-lip as default
<LMan> just getting worse
<LMan> the volume indicator doesn't pop up any volume settings without additional installs
<leszek> LMan: please use a proper language here
<LMan> proper language
<LMan> you see any swear words?
<leszek> its a community project and everyone is trying his best
<leszek> [19:48] <LMan> you idoits
<LMan> the community is making it more broken with every release
<leszek> this is not very friendly
<LMan> thats a description
<leszek> LMan: this is btw. a support channel. So if you have a problem ask here
<LMan> why is it printing is virtuallyl brokent without installing extra packages that should be installed by default
<valdur55> LMan, do you mean cups ?
<LMan> so many people add printer and if finds some driver that doesn't work, usually it doesn't even find a fake proper driver it tries to install a text only driver
<LMan> how in the world did hp-lip not make it into the default install
<LMan> honestly
<leszek> LMan: it takes too much space
<bioterror> and not all people have hp printers
<LMan> i have had to do this time and time again for the many many machines i install lubuntu on
<LMan> well over 100 now
<bioterror> LMan, I assume you get paid for that then
<leszek> LMan: then honestly speaking you are an idiot
<LMan> i didn't need to go look for printer solution before but in the past couple releases the default install has become almost useless particularly in the printer area
<leszek> you could just create one installation and clone it
<LMan> and how is it we can get a fully working volume control that doesn't need extra packages
<LMan> you can't even change what the volume control is controlling... ex.  pcm   over master
<LMan> ridiculous
<leszek> there is a full working volume control built in
<leszek> alsamixer
<LMan> go to volume and settings
<LMan> it doesn't work unless you install xterm or something else like gnome alsa
<LMan> also you can't switch what the volume control controls
<leszek> LMan: this is a plugin built in lxpanel. If you want to have it upgraded please consider requesting or helping the upstream project
<LMan> let a machine want to use pcm as it control and the volume indicator becomes useless
<LMan> no reason to upgrade
<LMan> simple use volwheel instead
<LMan> get rid of the horendous volume control and replace with volwheel
<LMan> pretty simple
<LMan> this volume as been horrible from the begging
<bioterror> nothing wrong with the alsa and alsamixer
<bioterror> works like a dream
<LMan> simplicity yea right, can't even get a consistant easy to use volume indicator
<LMan> bioterror
<leszek> LMan: I don't know volwheel and it is not even packaged in ubuntu
<LMan> switch your volume control to control pcm
<leszek> so even if we want it, we need a maintainer to package it
<LMan> lots of old computer want to use pcm over master
<LMan> in the last two releases
<LMan> i'm doing more and more post install     "fixes"
<LMan> at least in the last release adding printers actually worked
<leszek> LMan: then just simply use another distribution which you think fits better for you
<LMan> no
<LMan> i want this one to be better
<leszek> LMan: you simply don't have any experience in creating a distribution like Lubuntu
<leszek> Its not so easy as saying use this and that
<leszek> just like your example of volwheel
<LMan> leszek first you don't know me so you don't have the privledge of saying what i do and don't know
<LMan> what i do know is this distro used to be better then its currently getting
<leszek> many of us never heard of it and it is not packaged in ubuntu, so we can't use it. Its that damn simple
<LMan> in otherwords its going backwards
<LMan> leszek watch your language
<LMan> ???? many of us never heard of it and it is not packaged in ubuntu
<LMan> what does that mean
<leszek> nothing is going backwards its just bullshit that you are talking. Remember volume control never changed. Remember network support in pcmanfm 0.5 ? No because it never was there. So don't talk shit
<LMan> yea ok
<LMan> switch you volume control to use something else like pcm
<LMan> open the volume settings
<LMan> can't can ya
<leszek> printer support did not change except for newer cups and better drivers
<LMan> and if you can its because you installed and extra pacakge
<LMan> add a printer after a default install
<LMan> doesn't work does it
<leszek> it does
<LMan> now cuz you have to add more stuff
<bioterror> volwheel was horrible looking
<LMan> these are basic functions that should be tackled in every release
<bioterror> I decided to go with volumeicon instead
<LMan> volweel is not horrible looking better do a new search
<LMan> volwheel is much lither then volumeicon
<LMan> http://oliwer.net/b/volwheel.html
<LMan> and the mixer works, it also lets you set what the volume indicator controls
<bioterror> http://softwarebakery.com/maato/volumeicon.html
<LMan> boy that nice
<LMan> ya i know bioterror
<LMan> but it uses 2 - 3 times the ram
<LMan> 15 megs for volume the last i remember
<LMan> volwheel uses 1.2 megs
<bioterror> luckily I have money to buy more RAM then if I dont like the one that comes with the lubuntu
<LMan> yea that a solution
<LMan> i have cash so i don't have to think of a good solution
<LMan> sheesh
<LMan> typical
<LMan> don't address problems just ignore them and belittle those who bring them up
<LMan> you should run for office
<bioterror> is there a conversation for applications for 12.10?
<bioterror> you could lman join the conversations and bring your points out
<LMan> i m doing that now
<bioterror> no you're not
<LMan> and most respond the same
<LMan> ignore problems
<bioterror> you take part to the discussions on the mailing list
<bioterror> that's where the magic happens
<LMan> yea right
<bioterror> but people expects you to share facts too
<LMan> brought up suggestions and issues before and everyone acts as if there isn't any
<LMan> the printing is a major major issue
<LMan> volume control is major issue
<LMan> shy
<LMan> why
<LMan> these are relatively everyday functions that people expect to work
<LMan> if you can't get a decent volume control how good of a impression is that going to leave
<bioterror> some people doesnt even get the login screen :(
<bioterror> but we will gladly see your emails on the discussions about programs and settings for the 12.10
<LMan> honestly though
<LMan> how can volume be over look as not the big of deal
<LMan> too upset to speak right lol but how can volume be over looked?
<LMan> the L might not stand for lxde but for lazy distro
<rich1> whats wrong with volume in 12.10?
<LMan> go to volume settings
<LMan> doesn't work does it
<rich1> i'm running 12.04
<LMan> without installing some extra package like xterm or gnome alsa
<LMan> also switch the volume control to control pcm instead of master
<LMan> can't do it can ya
<rich1> i'm running 12.04
<LMan> and lots of old computer want to use pcm instead of master
<LMan> yea ok you running 12.04
<LMan> your point?
<rich1> are you running 12.10?
<LMan> yes
<LMan> 12.04
<blackgatocatnegr> Hi, is lubuntu 10.04 still suported?
<kanliot> nope
<kanliot> actually i brought up the mixer in work items/ blueprints  i guess people like alsamixer
<LMan> no, in that version, printing worked without hassle, we've decided to move on and make it a pain, more productive that way
<blackgatocatnegr> So what is going to be lubuntu next LTS version?
<blackgatocatnegr> or whatever you can legaly call them
<leszek> blackgatocatnegr: there never was something like that and I don't think there will be in near future
<blackgatocatnegr> so lubuntu 10.04 suport is dropped, what will they use to give suport to older hardware?
<leszek> blackgatocatnegr: I don't think there will be a replacment
<blackgatocatnegr> -_-
<smile> bye! :)
<LMan> so can anyone explaine why hp-lip is not longer included by default?
<LMan> why is it printers are such a pain now
<LMan> hp, the most widely support linux printer in existence,,, ya let now include the hp-lip library for printers,,,, that makes a whole lot of sense
<LMan> now=not
<LMan> sorry start messing up letters when i'm furious over stupid decisions
<LMan> and who needs volume control anyway,,, i can always open up a terminal and type alsamixer and fumble around,,, because that is so much simpler than a volume indicator with a working volume settings and the ability to determine what the volume control controls
<LMan> honestly
<LMan> terrible decision making lately
<LMan> if there is a new project leader then you need another one
<leszek> LMan: you are free to contribute in decision making
<LMan> contributing would actually mean that someone listens
<leszek> but in fact your comments aren't very helpful so nobody listens
<LMan> these problems have been brought up by mean many times in the lubuntu forums, mailing list and in here
<LMan> with no change
<leszek> perhaps it could not be changed
<LMan> so you have determined that printing and volume controls aren't helpful
<leszek> lets see hplip. Its simply too big to fit on a cd
<LMan> thats why people are hesitant to contribute
<LMan> then get rid of something like mtpaint
<LMan> which is useless
<leszek> then the volume indication replacement was discussed but not a suitable software was found before freeze
<LMan> and make it fit
<LMan> it was there before
<LMan> they made it fit before
<LMan> ihave
<leszek> LMan: before we had much lesser features
<LMan> volwheel is super lightweight and actually works with features
<leszek> volwheel is not in the repos for gods sake
<LMan> taking away easy printer setup is far less features
<LMan> than anything that may have been added
<LMan> then put it in the repose
<LMan> the volume control in lubuntu is a joke
<LMan> and a bad joke at that
<leszek> LMan: putting volwheel in the repos needs a maintainer which does it
<leszek> LMan: if you want to do this job then please do
<LMan> its called send an email to the creator
<LMan> tough
<LMan> real tough
<leszek> LMan: than do it
<LMan> hey we are the lubuntu team we would like to use volwheel in our distro can you please create a package and add it to the repos
<LMan> real tough email
<leszek> LMan: do you know how to get a package into the ubuntu repos ?
<leszek> I am not getting the impression you know
<LMan> ya, email the creator
<LMan> if he doesn't do it then take it upon yourself
<LMan> most likely though the would be flattered to have their software as part of a default install
<leszek> LMan: its not that easy
<leszek> and all in all there was no clear voting upon the volume manager for 12.04
<LMan> well configuring printers now and fixing the volume control fiasco is not that easy either and or should be any type of a post install hassle
<leszek> so nothing has changed
<LMan> then the voters are not that bright
<LMan> lubuntu and old computer are quite literally my business
<LMan> that i do very well in
<LMan> but i've seen lubuntu become less and less friendly
<LMan> requiring more and more post install configuring
<leszek> it all depends on what you do. For me Lubuntu 12.04 works fine
<LMan> get rid of penguin games, and make printing easy again
<leszek> and what is the printer configuration problem in details? Is it only the missing hplip or more ?
<LMan> don't give me this it can't fit on a cd,,,, they made it fit before,,, get rid of some junk so printing and volume is easy to work with
<LMan> add any printer to lubuntu
<LMan> and i guarantee you that it won't work without specific installs or configuring
<LMan> it used to work fine
<leszek> LMan: its not a decision a single person (like you) is doing when it comes to software which should be shipped
<leszek> its a community decision
<LMan> but now they essentially broke it for the average user
<LMan> then the commuity doesn't know what they are doing
<leszek> LMan: I don't get it
<valdur55> LMan, you can use remaster to make your lubuntu remix
<LMan> thats not the point
<LMan> the point is it works out of the box
<LMan> what ever happened to this idea
<LMan> let a novice user not be able to get their printer working and watch how fast lubuntu gets replaced
<LMan> same for a sensible working volume control
<LMan> but penguin games is must
<LMan> sheesh
<valdur55> LMan, volume control is Lxde issue, not Lubuntu's
<leszek> LMan: if you don't like the lubuntu way and your topics don't come through then please create your own distro or remix or use another distribution
<LMan> yea and lubuntu jobs should be about tackling issues with lxde to set their distro apart
<LMan> and or fix what they now doesn't work well
<leszek> LMan: Lubuntu is a community project live with it
<LMan> remix is not the answser
<LMan> i would like lubuntu to get back to a fully working distro out of the box
<LMan> printing for example should probably be at the top of the must work list
<leszek> LMan: printing is working
<LMan> the fact that it needs to be brought up as very important feature is ridiculous
<LMan> yea, once you add extra stuff
<LMan> do a fresh install and try it
<LMan> it will find some kind of driver
<LMan> but it won't work
<LMan> go ahead try it
<LMan> i only install lubuntu on about 10 machine a week
<LMan> so what do i know
<valdur55> LMan, does your printer work in ubuntu ?
<LMan> regular ubuntu manage to squeeze most of the drivers like hp-lip onto their cd
<LMan> but some how lubuntu is unable to
<LMan> go figure
<TheLordOfTime> LMan:  you can still  *get* those drivers if you want
<TheLordOfTime> between you and I...
<LMan> yes i know that
<LMan> that not the point
<TheLordOfTime> i customize every installation disk i use :P
<LMan> lets say i'm a novie i download lubuntu
<LMan> i install it
<LMan> i go to printer and add printer it finds something but doesn't work
<LMan> i think it should because it claims it found it and a driver
<LMan> which don't work
<LMan> so now i as a novice user have a terrible impression of lubuntu
<LMan> because something relatively common just dosnt' work
<LMan> like printing.....
<LMan> customization should be just that custom
<LMan> not fix it after the install so it works right
<LMan> thats not customization
<LMan> and why is it the lubuntu software center is terrible, good grief linux mint lxde software center destroys lubuntu's
<LMan> add to basket then go to the basket and install
<LMan> yea that intuitive instead of just a button that says install
<LMan> and lets not get into sharing a folder
<LMan> good luck with that with a default install
<LMan> but penguin games and mtpaint is a must
<LMan> good grief
<LMan> lubuntu has reached the lazy point of, here is an ubuntu base that we threw lxde on
<LMan> everyting else is up to you,   yea thats approach is going to make a lot a great first impressions
<leszek> LMan: this is a support channel please leave if you don't have a support question or discuss your stuff in #lubuntu-offtopic
<LMan> right , don't address anything, just pass the buck
<LMan> how are things not working correctly not a support issue?
<leszek> I asked you to give details and you are only just complaining over and over and over again the same stuff without giving any details
<leszek> and without a clear support question btw.
<LMan> i gave detail and detail of what the issues are
<LMan> adding printers doesn't really work anymore because the necessary libraries are no longer installed by default as they once were
<LMan> detailed enough>?
<LMan> volume settings doesn't work
<LMan> why xterm or gnome alsa not installed by default
<leszek> LMan: these are not support questions
<LMan> also volume control does not allow you to configure it to control what you want
<LMan> yes they are
<LMan> these are things that don't work
<leszek> no, they are bug reports
<LMan> tthey are nto bugs
<leszek> they aren't ?
<LMan> they are problems that occur because of poor decisions
<LMan> not including most of the printing libraries and or drivers is just a poor decision
<leszek> I have had enough. I really hope an op will kick out of this, otherwise I will go
<LMan> go then
<LMan> cuz your no help anyway, you want to defend without addressing the issues
<LMan> these issues are very common and should not be occuring with any distro particularly not with one that is tied to ubuntu (the easy linux)
<Myrtti> so what was the actual support question here?
<Myrtti> printing not working?
<Myrtti> what printer?
<Myrtti> HP, Samsung, something else?
<LMan> printing doesn't work out of the box on any printer without additional installations
<LMan> it used to add printers without issue
<LMan> now you need to add libraries and or drivers because they removed them from the distro , now making it a pain to add a simple printer
<LMan> even an hp printer needs extra stuff installed
<Myrtti> which version of lubuntu, latest 12.04? which version of cups? which kernel?
<Myrtti> which printer?
<LMan> the most widely supported linux printer needs extra libraries because they aren't important enough to include be default
<LMan> no a very good decision
<Myrtti> if libraries or drivers have been removed, it's not necessarily lubuntu's decision
<LMan> do a fresh install of lubuntu then add any printer you want
<LMan> it will find something but it won't work
<Myrtti> we use the same basic stuff under the bonnet as Ubuntu does
<LMan> i put lubuntu on about 10 machines aweak
<LMan> week
<Myrtti> are you done ranting or are you willing to answer my questions?
<LMan> doesn't matter what printer they all need something
<LMan> lubuntu used to have hp-lip installed by default for easy printer setup
<LMan> also a couple other drivers and libraries were enabled by default to handle printers
<Myrtti> LMan: could you please answer my questions?
<LMan> now its removed, to save space for mtpaint and penguin games apparently
<LMan> what questi9on?
<Myrtti> because many people have had enough of your ranting, if you can't answer my questions, I can't help you and I'd like to ask you to stop this tirade so others can benefit from the channel
<LMan> oh you took a poll?
<LMan> how many are tired of hearing the shortcomings of lubuntu lately
<Myrtti> 1) what printer, what manufacturer, model 2) which version of lubuntu? 3) which version of kernel 4) which version of cups
<LMan> i got the printer working
<LMan> i always do
<LMan> the point is the new user
<LMan> not me or u
<LMan> the new guy
<LMan> who doesn't know what to do
<Myrtti> oh so this isn't a support question at all
<Myrtti> thanks
<LMan> he is not keeping lubuntu if he can't get his printer working with relative ease
<LMan> support question, ha, i've asked support question in here before with no answer for hours
<LMan> only get a response when you start complaining
<Myrtti> your problems aren't strictly speaking support issues. Venting about the subject here will yield you no positive outcome - at 'best' you will antagonize a lot of helpers and developers
<LMan> your right, i can handle the shortcoming of lubuntu
<LMan> my concern is the people that i setup with it or buy pc with it already installed
<LMan> now if i install it then its fine
<Myrtti> thank you for your concern. Can we move on?
<Myrtti> thanks for helping others installing it
<LMan> but if they need to reinstall or tackle something on their own there should be simple things like volume control giving them a headache
<LMan> should=shouldn't
<LMan> no we can't move on
<LMan> moving on means ignoring issues
<Myrtti> we've been listening and reading your concerns for hours now
<Myrtti> I'm not ignoring them
<Myrtti> I don't think anyone is ignoring them
<LMan> yup, and this is the third year complaining about the volume control
<Myrtti> there just isn't anything that can be done on the subject on IRC
<LMan> so deaf ears is more like it
<LMan> lubuntu is actually typical line of thought, work really hard until you get the nod from shuttleworth, then take it easy
<Myrtti> alright, this is the final time I'm asking you to move on. We've heard your complaints, they're now in the channel logs
<Myrtti> what exactly do you want us to do?
<LMan> i would like to not have to complain for years about one simple issue, mainly volume, the printer issue just popped up in this release, but the volume has always been terrrible
<LMan> if we know its lxde volume inidicator that is terrible then it should be replaced until it is better
<LMan> not just welll...... thats what they give us soo.....
<Myrtti> what exactly would you want us to do
<LMan> apparently its takes many voices to address and issue
<LMan> i bring the volume issue up a lot
<LMan> no one denys its shortcoming yet no one does anything about it
<Myrtti> what exactly would you want us to do?
<bioterror> LMan, have you brought it up on the mailing lists
<bioterror> LMan, yes or no
<LMan> yes and get the same blah responses
<bioterror> and the answer was?
<LMan> honestly volume is pretty important to work and alway work correctly and to be complete
<LMan> as of now the volume settings don;'t even work without and extra install
<LMan> and the suggested install of pavcontrol doesn't even work
<bioterror> yeah, I have to install rxvt-unicode on every install I do
<LMan> so if you had someone that read the suggestion and went to install it , it wouldn't even work
<LMan> thats a terrible impression
<LMan> bioterror the point is its volume you shouldn't have to install jack kdfjsljfksdjfklsjk
<bioterror> I dont have to
<bioterror> works without a problem on my t43, on dell d620, dell d630
<LMan> go to volume settings then
<LMan> unless you install something extra it doesn't work
<LMan> go ahead
<bioterror> and what other computer I've used, my acer m5300
<LMan> try it
<Myrtti> alright
<LMan> after a fresh install   volume settings does not work on its own
<bioterror> really?
<LMan> yes really
<LMan> xterm or gnome alsa or whatever is not installed by default
<bioterror> would you like to make a bug raport about it on launchpad?
<bioterror> xterm is installed by default
<LMan> it tells you to install pavcontrol
<bioterror> it comes with the Xorg
<Myrtti> remember to include "sudo lshw" and alsa bug tools output
<LMan> which isn't correct because that is expecting pulse audio
<LMan> its not a bug
<bioterror> pavucontrol is for the pulseaudio
<LMan> its a configuration issue
<bioterror> and last time I checked, lubuntu did not come with pulseaudio
<LMan> xterm should be installed by default so at least when you go to volume setting it will pop up alsamixer
<LMan> no kidding
<LMan> thats why the suggestion of pavcontrol is a dumb one
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<LMan> its not a debug
<LMan> there is not but when its simply distro configuration error
<Myrtti> well if it doesn't work on your hardware, it clearly is a bug
<LMan> its doesn't work on any hgardware out of the box
<Myrtti> I've not had any problems with sound, bioterror hasn't had any problems with sound
<LMan> you instal it on 10 machines a week?
<LMan> not sound
<LMan> the sound settings
<LMan> READ!
<Myrtti> alright, I've really had enough now
<leszek> :)
<LGuy> real tough to get around that
<bioterror> congratulations
<bioterror> Myrtti, you won
<leszek> LOL
<Myrtti> we've wasted a lot of time in discussing the subject with you
<Myrtti> please use the venues pointed to you by others
<Myrtti> as you previously have
<Myrtti> LGuy: many new users don't dare to disturb an ongoing discussion, so we will never know how many questions were left unanswered.
<ebru> i want to disable multiple destop
<ebru> how can i disable ?
<leszek> ebru: Lubuntu menu -> preferences -> openbox configuration manager. There click on Desktop and set number of desktops to 1
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 can open this http://www.zygotebody.com? All my browsers says WebGL not supported, how can fix this?
<tWEEZER> anyone alive*?
<tWEEZER> PLS?
#lubuntu 2012-06-16
<goliat_> hello im having problem configuring a printer, i cant get it to print doublesided
<PAPI> Hola
<PAPI> Hello
<PAPI> Can anybody help me please?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PAPI> i' cant install lubuntu in an old dell latitude d600
<Unit193> Are there error messages on screen? Did you use the live or alternate CD? What version? What Arch?
<PAPI> it shows a message of starting and stopping service
<PAPI> using lubuntu 12.04
<PAPI> what else do you need to know?
<PAPI> it shows a message of starting and stopping service and OK
<PAPI> ¿?
<PAPI> anybody?
<PAPI> i think i find a solution
<bioterror> too bad I trashed my D600 after my daughter broke the powercord plugin
<bioterror> but good if you fixed that
<PAPI> it looks like i'm having problems again
<PAPI> but i think that is the dvd rom
<PAPI> needs cleaning
<mi3> hi!
<valdur55> hi! What is your problem?
<valdur55> !help | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mi3> yeah, I know valdur55 :(
<mi3> is there an offtopic channel for lubuntu ?
<valdur55> !offtopic | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mi3> ...
<valdur55> Damn... it should be #lubuntu-offtopic
<mi3> hmm
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> How do I disable any autostart applications that don't show up in "Desktop Session Settings" or /home/username/.config/autostart?
<valdur55> DrunkOnAbsinthe, look /etx/xdg/autostart folder
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> Yeah.
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> I had a look in there too.
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> Brb.
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> Back.
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> On the last couple of reboots and log outs, it doesn't seem to want to autostart now.
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> Odd.
<DrunkOnAbsinthe> Thanks anyway.
<angrysheep> has anyone got conky working in lubuntu?
<pcroque> angrysheep: Yes, but I had to stop pcmanfm from managing the desktop.
<angrysheep> Ah I see...
<pcroque> It might be possible on top of pcmanfm...but I didn't have much luck with it.
<angrysheep> pcroque, yeah i got it working ontop of pcmanfm but everytime i click my desktop it vanishes and I have to enable it again (even when its locked to my desktop)
<pcroque> angrysheep: There might be a way using a combination of conkyrc settings and openbox settings to keep the conky window on top of the pcmanfm image...but it was cleaner for me to just ditch pcmanfm as the desktop manager.
<pcroque> angrysheep: ...and use feh to set the desktop wallpaper.
<man5veces> yuju
<bosnianboy> hi all
<bosnianboy> got a quick question
<bosnianboy> I have two displays set
<bosnianboy> and now I have "extended" desktop
<bosnianboy> is there a way
<bosnianboy> I could start app automatically on second screen ?
<bosnianboy> or even use the second screen for another openbox session
<bosnianboy> that just raises single app
<pcroque> bosnianboy: This might help http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:FAQ#How_do_I_run_Openbox_across_multiple_X_screens.3F
<pcroque> bosnianboy: or...here's a forum post on the topic https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125209
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Hello leszek.
<chimney> Heyo
<chimney> Got a problem with automount usb
<chimney> noone here?
<bioterror> what kind of problem?
<chimney> I want to change the automounter so that the devices on /media got other rights for accessing
<chimney> I need that an other user (mpd) can access /media/stick for example
<smile> doei :)
<bioterror> you have to do some chmodding
<Unit193> Or run with fstab.
<chimney> ok, for chmod I need an automatic solution, fstab is no good solution for using more sticks or udb hdds …
<chimney> there *must* be an solution, somehow the automounter must know where and how to mount the usb-devices in /media
<bioterror> I use usb hdd's and no probs with fstab
<bioterror> as I never unplug them :D
<chimney> bioterror: *sigh* thats the problem
<chimney> bye
<kanliot> what's the best way to test your microphone in lubuntu
<kanliot> assuming I don't want to install audacity
<kanliot> ?
#lubuntu 2012-06-17
<PAPI> Hola
<PAPI> Hello
<PAPI> I finally intalled lubuntu 12.04 in a dell latitude d600, but i can`t connect the wifi, it says in the right click menu the device is not ready (missing firmware). Can anybody help me please?
<TheLordOfTime> PAPI, in terminal, lspci
<TheLordOfTime> erm
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, just lspci.  pastebin the results
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | PAPI in case you dont know what pastebin is:
<ubottu> PAPI in case you dont know what pastebin is:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PAPI> paste.ubuntu.com/1044875
<PAPI> ¿?
<Unit193> !broadcom| PAPI
<ubottu> PAPI: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> Simple fix, as long as you have a cable.
<PAPI> ok i`m checking it
<PAPI> Hey does those old Broadcom bcm43xx cards needs manual configuration to connect to the wifi?
<Unit193> Nope, just that driver.
<PAPI> well i tried all the things in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and still nothing
<PAPI> when the guide refer to hardware/aditional driver option in ubuntu, it`s equivalent in lubuntu is aditional drivers?
<Unit193> Yep.
<PAPI> :/
<PAPI> ok
<PAPI> i know i have the firmware, so now do i have to install drivers?
<PAPI> no
<PAPI> i only needed the firmware, problem solve
<kanliot> papi please document your fix
<kanliot> it will help the next person with your hardware
<PAPI> simple, i did not read carfully because i was watching wrestling
<kanliot> did you skip a step? or what?
<PAPI> on the contrary i apply a step that i must no apply, sorry for my english
<kanliot> :)
<PAPI> but i have a new problem
<PAPI> i can`t hear internet radio in chormium
<kanliot> yeah i've had that problem
<kanliot> i never fixed it either
<kanliot> what's the website?
<PAPI> error message gnome player unexpected closed
<PAPI> http://www.estacion977.com/
<kanliot> works here
<kanliot> both the flash player and mplayer
<PAPI> not her
<PAPI> not here
<kanliot> mplayer crashes very often
<kanliot> very annoying
<kanliot> do you have flash installed?
<PAPI> in lubuntu?
<kanliot> yeah it's easy
<PAPI> ok i`ll try
<kanliot> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<PAPI> why chromium has it´s plugins deactivated?
<kanliot> i donno
<PAPI> still not working. I`ll install flash
<PAPI> restricted-extras
<PAPI> restricted-extras, but not for lubuntu
<PAPI> and the flash is for firefox
<PAPI> so what do i do?
<kanliot> install it, restart chrome
<kanliot> ium
<PAPI> install wich one?
<kanliot> i donno i'm not looking at the instructions
<kanliot> what does it tell you to do?
<PAPI> the software center shows me restricted-extras for xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu,and flash for firefox
<Unit193> adobeflash-plugin.
<PAPI> it is for for firefox
<kanliot> install restricted-extras and see if that does it
<PAPI> ubuntu kubuntu or xubuntu
<kanliot> i don't think it matters
<kanliot> but i guess lubuntu
<PAPI> no lubuntu, only xubuntu ubuntu and kubuntu
<kanliot> what are you using to install ?
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> lubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Lubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Unit193> It's there.
<PAPI> no i don`t see it
<kanliot> well this is getting difficult
<kanliot> just install the ubuntu 1
<PAPI> ok
<PAPI> i see and alternative called lightspark
<PAPI> i`ll download that one
<kanliot> no
<kanliot> what are ya doing anyhow
<kanliot> exactly
<kanliot> please explain
<PAPI> i found in the lubuntu software center this software callded lightspark, it is an alternative to flash
<kanliot> yeah lubuntu-restricted isn't in lubuntu software center
<kanliot> i checked
<kanliot> please install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kanliot> please
<PAPI> ok but i started to download the other one
<kanliot> can you remove it?
<PAPI> i suppose that
<PAPI> but chrome and chromium don`t come with all the stuff needed?
<PAPI> that`s why they are so popular
<kanliot> they do after you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kanliot> actually
<kanliot> i'm not 100% sure
<PAPI> at  least in windows
<PAPI> google makes it simple
<kanliot> k
<dudejob> hello
<dudejob> why does the lubuntu team not give LTS to its version of lubuntu ?
<kanliot> coz it's hard
<kanliot> you're welcome to produce a lts version if you like
<sagaci> lts is more than a three-letter word
<PAPI> it did not work
<dudejob> hi kanliot !!
<kanliot> hi
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> i remember you
<mi3> err brb, guys :D
<PAPI> ubuntu restricted extras then
<mi3> HI!!
<mi3> kanliot, so, howz it going ?
<kanliot> good good
<kanliot> u?
<mi3> fine :D
<mi3> I would really like an LTS version of lubuntu, its so awesome !
<kanliot> don't you want to run upgrade script every 6 monts?
<mi3> err how ?
<kanliot> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mi3> you always do that, kanliot ?
<kanliot> hmm
<kanliot> actually no
<kanliot> i do a fresh install of the beta
<mi3> err hehe
<mi3> are you still using lubuntu ?
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> i tried mint
<mi3> even I did that hehe
<kanliot> got a raspberry pi too
<mi3> I am currently using ubuntu
<kanliot> its runngin debian
<mi3> whats that ?
<kanliot> its a cheap computer to run linux
<kanliot> very low power
<mi3> ohh ok
<mi3> how much is it for ?
<kanliot> very cheap
<mi3> err ok
<kanliot> not sure if they sell it in india yet
<kanliot> but it will be cheap
<mi3> you still remember where I am from ? cool
<kanliot> yah
<mi3> cool
<kanliot> mumbai?
<mi3> no
<mi3> delhi
<kanliot> i remember you kept giving fake names to everything
<kanliot> including facebook
<mi3> I shifted to delhi a few months ago
<kanliot> or was that me
<mi3> well, that was you actually
<mi3> ??
<mi3> still there yes ?
<mi3> *yet?
<kanliot> yea
<mi3> cool
<mi3> so, upgrading works, huh?
<kanliot> yeah about 80-90% of the time
<mi3> cool
<mi3> lol
<mi3> WindBuntu haha
<mi3> nice nick
<WindBuntu> ty
<mi3> StormBuntu....
<Waterbuntu> LOL
<Waterbuntu> ??
<Waterbuntu> anything new ?
<Waterbuntu> or its still the same ?
<Waterbuntu> err kanliot ?
<kanliot> well
<kanliot> it's complicated
<Waterbuntu> err yeah ?
<Waterbuntu> I mean on lubuntu
<Waterbuntu>  not your life....
<Waterbuntu> -.-
<kanliot> let's move to #lubuntu-offtopic
<Waterbuntu> ok
<PAPI> ok i installed lubuntu restricted extras from synaptic, because the lubuntu software center crashed intalling the ubuntu restricted extras
<PAPI> and the problem was solve
<kanliot> yeah not surprised here
<kanliot> i've had bad luck ith the software center
<kanliot> good job ;)
<PAPI> it`s not bad luck it`s bugs and an old computer
<kanliot> yeah bugs anyhow
<mi3> HI!
<PAPI> well it was long, but finished. Thankyou to everybody
<akls> Is there any better task manager?
<bioterror> open terminal and type: top
<bioterror> or install htop
<bioterror> ps aux |less
<bioterror> zsh or bash with proper completions for kill command
<bioterror> what ever you want
<bioterror> only your imagination is the limit ;)
<morri> hey guys
<morri> all of a sardine my lubuntu seems to have problems with my monitor resolution
<morri> it used to always et right into 1152*864 , but now it goes into 1024 *768 abnd a horrible refresh rate that makes the monitor flicker horrendously
<akls> bioterror, I mean something with GUI :)
<valdur55> morri, What is your video card?
<morri> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3)
<bioterror> with nvidia you're probably using propietary drivers and you should have xorg.conf created?
<bioterror> force correct resolution from there?
<valdur55> do it use Nvidia 96 driver?
<bioterror> oh, GeForce 2 :D
<morri> it uses nouveau afaik but it never had a problem before until yesterday
<morri> and i had lubutnu on here for over a year
<morri> well dmesg says to nouveau'load detected on head A'a couple of times
<morri> http://pastebin.com/yKtb4KnD
<morri> i tried to change the resoltuion via monitor setting but it wouldnt let me
<morri> You cannot turn off all monitors. Otherwise, you will not be able to turn them on again since this tool is not accessible without monitor.
<morri> so I don't know whats wrong now- it used to go to the right resolution before
<morri> http://pastebin.com/8LeNtj6b
<akls> bioterror, and still, what about gui task managers?
<akls> bioterror, and  as far as I remember task manager in ubuntu is ok, but how can I install it in lubuntu?
<valdur55> gnome-taskmanager ?
<akls> oh
<akls> it's gnome-system-monitor
<akls> hmm, interesting
<akls> I can see 75 mb of swap used, but I have 200 mb of free ram and I don't remember it going any higher than that... what is that swap used for?
<fasta> ikonia: you are an asshat here too.
<fasta> ikonia: fucking moron.
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, elfgoh, head_victim, hyperair, jmarsden, MichealH, Mohan-chml, phillw, stlsaint, Unit193
<fasta> Hi, ops, please explain why ikonia is an op.
<fasta> ikonia lacks any kind of skills, both in human relationships and technical skills.
<head_victim> Sorry for the noise, didn't realise that switch was THAT heavy handed
<dove_g> XF86PowerOff doenst work?
<dove_g> can someone test for 12.04 lubuntu
<dove_g> ok i find solution with
<dove_g> xev | grep "keycode"
<angrysheep> hrm, i got my dual-monitor setup on lubuntu but for some reason it forces me to stack them ontop of eachother instead of beside eachother and my lxpannel is on the wrong screen
<GridCube> use arandrd to move them to where you want them
<Unit193> Many people use arnadr with dual monitors, not sure that's what you had.
<angrysheep> i did use arandr
<angrysheep> oh well i think i can adjust to it.. but it makes me feel dislexic
<angrysheep> having to look at my television raher than my laptop to see my pannel and then dragging windows down through the pannel onto my television
<angrysheep> *rather
<Unit193> That'd be a bit hard to work with.
<angrysheep> yeah
<akls> how can I add a script to autostart? I want to have root privileges
<akls> it*
<bioterror> akls, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<bioterror> you're welcome
<akls> bioterror, are you sure that they're going to be ran with sudo privileges?
<bioterror> why it needs to be run with sudo?
<akls> that's the way I want it to be
<akls> it's my own script that has to do something with shutting down a system
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> you can shutdown your computer with consolekit without a problem
<akls> errr...
<akls> just tell me how to make it autostart with right privilieges
<bioterror> akls, you need to tell me what the script does, then I might tell you
<bioterror> I dont want to take part in anything stupid ;)
<akls> bioterror, ok, lets say it changes cpu governors depending on the time of a day
<akls> but it can be any simple script which requires sudo
<bioterror> why? lubuntu comes with ondemand by default
<akls> what if I don't like it?
<akls> and ondemand drains energy a lot when doing some hard tasks
<akls> and I can't simply change it to powersave, because then it will be in powersave even when connected to AC
<akls> but still, not only that
<akls> just tell me how to do it -_-
<bioterror> /etc/xdg/autostart
<bioterror> if I recall right
<akls> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart ?
<akls> oh
<akls> it's a folder
<bioterror> for example
<akls> hm, what if more than one user is logged in?
<akls> is it going to be executed twice?
<akls> seems like adding it to /etc/rc.local is going to work
<PAPI> hello again
<PAPI> i want to know how i put a program, i already installed using synaptic, in the lubuntu menu?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_make.2BAC8-add_an_application_to_the_.22start.22_menu.
<PAPI> i follow the instructions but there's nothing i can do
<PAPI> ?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I have noted down the numbers on my ibook, 2005, G4, and 1134
<silverarrow> not that it makes much sense, but it looks like the last model they made of the white ones
<silverarrow> charger is missing though
<silverarrow> I have ordered a new one
<silverarrow> which is a hassle
<silverarrow> I hoped to have lubuntu on it
<silverarrow> I don't have the os x recovery cd
<silverarrow> not sure they can be bought either
<Unit193> Did you have a support question?
<silverarrow> yes, has anyone tried to install lubuntu on the ibook
<silverarrow> and been happy about it
<silverarrow> I think this model has lots of intel parts
<silverarrow> so really not a common situation
<silverarrow> people usually like os x though
<Unit193> You could try it and see how it goes.
<silverarrow> I will, at least live cd
<silverarrow> a few days for the charger to arrive
<silverarrow> I went on the macosx channel, not uplifting views on lubuntu on the ibook
<debugapparmor> hello
<Unit193> Let me guess, question on apparmor?
<debugapparmor> yup anyone willing to help?
<Unit193> You have to ask first, so we know if we can.
<debugapparmor> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser//chromium_browser_sandbox" name="/proc/22437/status" pid=22437 comm="chromium-browse" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<debugapparmor> when launching chromium i get no window
<debugapparmor> the line above is from the kernel log
<debugapparmor> launching chromium with verbose enabled i get : Failed to determine real process id of new "init" process
<Unit193> Only issue on their tracker I see with apparmor http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=75963
<debugapparmor> apparmor block the execution of processes by the sandbox i think
<Unit193> Where did you pull that profile from by chance, or was that default.
<debugapparmor> i think its the default from the profiles packages but not sure
<Unit193> bodhizazen: You happen to be about for a apparmor probelm?
<debugapparmor> i changed the profiles to silence the 2 others messages:/dev/null and the cpufreq but this one i dont get it
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008906 posting that and running, browsers aren't easy to do with apparmor.
<debugapparmor> Unit193:  thanks for trying
#lubuntu 2013-06-10
<Spike_> hello
<Spike_> I installed Lubuntu 13.04 on a mac G5 and If the keyboard is not connected to it during the boot the system freezes on the Lubuntu logo screen
<Spike_> any idea how i can fix that?
<Spike_> anybody reading in this channel?
<cpt> Hey peeps. I've been trying to get virtualbox working but keep getting an error when I click start. Lubuntu 13.04 and vbox 4.2
<cpt> Not sure how many lines the error would take up.
<n-iCe> hello
<yakeb> hi forum, i was just wondering what is the easiest way to permanently disable desktop icons in lubuntu default desktop environment. currently, i just run the command sudo pkill pcmanfm everytime i start up.
<zlude> Hello! i have a MacG5 trying to install Lubuntu for PPC, i have installed ok but the boot is showing : "Loading Second Stage Bootstrap" in Loop! pressing "L"
<phillw> zlude: head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64 which has links to the various FAQ sections.
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2013-06-11
<zhanx> ok can't seem to get folders to share using lxle
<Unit193> Generally you should seek support in #lxle, or ##lxle, but you can try setting up samba using...
<Unit193> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zhanx> Unit193, think i tweaked my samba config too much
<zleap> hi
<thedoctar> hi]
<zleap> hows you
<thedoctar> I am fine
<thedoctar> how are you?
<zleap> i am good
<zleap> i am sorting some stuff out to try and fix a windows computer on thursday
<zleap> easy solution = usb key with lubuntu on
<zleap> however I need to figure out why norton (its subscription has run out) is blocking everything
<thedoctar> norton antivirus?
<thedoctar> what do you mean blocking everything?
<thedoctar> in any case, this question isn't really realted to lubuntu
<thedoctar> if norton isn't behaving as you want, why not just disable it?
<zleap> i am downloading useful windows software for a computer fix
<zleap> e.g free software, gnu4win etc
<Unit193> I think you may have mixed your channels up.
<zleap> no as I am hoping to get them to move to lubuntu
<zleap> but need a way of making windows so it has the tools tht are remotely useful for fixingf stuff in the shorter term
<Unit193> Still, should be ##windows for support, or general talk in #lubuntu-offtopic.  This is the Lubuntu support channel.
<zleap> ok sorry
<zleap> i will find oujt what hardware they have and then cross reference that with ubuntu to make sure stuff is supported
<Unit193> LiveCD could help there too of course.
<zleap> yeah
<Unit193> If for nothing else than to get some good lshw output.
<zleap> is lshw-gtk included on the live cd
 * zleap also has the opendiagnostics cd,  with a useful tool to remove windows passwords on :)
<Unit193> Nope, just lshw.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i think their computer is a few years old,  so it should run Lubuntu nicely
<zleap> providing all the hardware works with it of course and or I can get that running, i think their windows install could be really screwed up thanks to norton if it won't let them do anything
<zleap> hi hyperair
<hyperair> hi
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I'm just wondering if I hit the up arrow key (or any other key for that matter) during a scp transfer, does that do anything to the file in transit?
<phillw> ShapeShifter499: nope
<phillw> Ctrl-C will cancel it.. so don't do that one!
<ShapeShifter499> phillw, other channel helped me figure it out, I knew ctrl-c canceled and the other ctrl ones but I had no idea what happened to a character if I accidentally typed it into the window of a running program
<ShapeShifter499> ##linux
<ShapeShifter499> *terminal window of a running program
<phillw> okies, glad it got answered :)
<vn151502510> hi! How can I re-enable showing a notification about network connections?
<vn151502510> I clicked on "never show again" in xfce4-notifyd, now I need it back
<Lasokki> dear #lubuntu, why am I closing terminal over and over again, when typing
<Lasokki> also, why am I pasteing text over and over again
<Lasokki> I hate touchpads :I
<Lasokki> ah, two finger tap pops up the menu
<Lasokki> ok, this is the worst gesture ever
<Lasokki> well, let's hope that setting PalmDetect to 1 helps
<Lasokki> I wonder why default isn't 1?
#lubuntu 2013-06-12
<n-iCe> hi
<zlude> Hello! i'm using lubuntu in a Mac G5 and trying to install googleearth-package, i generated the deb file but when try to install i get the follow up error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs-gtk
<zlude> how to solve it? any ideas?
<zlude> ello! i'm using lubuntu in a Mac G5 and trying to install googleearth-package, i generated the deb file but when try to install i get the follow up error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs-gtk
<zlude> http://pastebin.com/H4B6tYv8
<djono> hello everytime i transfer files to usb it seems like i get a false reading
<holstein> seems?
<holstein> djono: try using grsync
<holstein> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 635 kB
<holstein> *all* drives fail, so also consider trying other media
<djono> for example transfering a 300mb file to usb the prgress bar goes to 100 in seconds or sometimes instantly goes to 50 the slowly gets to 100
<djono> also i cannot dual boot lubuntu with windows 7 on this new laptop. ive installed windows first but gparted doesnt recognize it
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> djono: i would just manually partition carefully, after making backups
<holstein> djono: how did grsync work for you?
<djono> holstein. Im trying it after i install lubuntu. running live usb now. love ubuntu just hate this new system
<holstein> djono: i would just manually partition.. as the windows channel for help about installing it
<holstein> windows should be able to see and use an ntfs partition.. if not, you might have to backup the linux install, and install windows first
<djono> imma just use lubuntu and get rid of windows. havent used windows for 3 years. just wanna put it on for the wife. but who cares went this long without windows
<djono> holstein. would it be easier to dual but ubuntu? i think she ubuntu would be more fitting for her with the unity thing
<holstein> ?
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> you can just install ubuntu and lxde, and have unity for the wife and lxde for you
<holstein> you would select those at login..
<djono> how about lxde and ubuntu?
<holstein> djono: whats the question?
<holstein> lubuntu is lxde and ubuntu
<djono> u said install ubutnu lxde. can install lubuntu the unity?
<holstein> djono: you can do what you like.. its all the same repos
<djono> cool thanks holstein. this system came with windows 8 64 bit. i think of it as a ubuntu rip off
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110516/is-there-a-way-to-install-unity-or-gnome-shell-along-with-lubuntu
<Rarrikins> How do I restart whatever has broken and doesn't accept mouse clicks of any kind without closing the programs I have open?
<djono> hey are there any touchpad tweaks? im index finger on the left button and scroll with the middle. but two fingers on this touchpad stops  the pointer
<vasilakisfil> hello! When I start my lubuntu, lxtask shows only ~500mb ram usage. However after 5-6 hours of internet browsing, it shows much more memory consumption (of course with everything closed)
<Unit193> You should be able to use lxtask, top, or htop to figure out what has taken up more ram.
<vasilakisfil> what is more, if I add the ram (RSS in lxtask) that each process uses the result is not the same as the total ram used !
<Unit193> Yeah, lxtask has some calculation errors, IIRC.
<vasilakisfil> ok but the same happens with ubuntu's default system monitor :P
<vasilakisfil> now I will try htop
<vasilakisfil> nope no luck
<vasilakisfil> i have closed everything except konversation and ram is 1300mb..
<vasilakisfil> if I browsed the internet for 4-5 days 1300mb would now be 4gb :P
<Unit193> Are you sorting by memory usage?  It'll show you what's up.
<vasilakisfil> I will check with another browser whether chrome has memroy problems
<vasilakisfil> yes I am sorting with memory usage
<Unit193> Firefox does well in my case, and xombrero is nice as well.  You could try to   ps aux | grep chrom
<vasilakisfil> no luck again
<HELPPLZ> How do you make files executable in lubuntu?
<Unit193> Right click > Properties, or chmod +x file  in a terminal.
<HELPPLZ> Under properties, there is no optin to make files executable like their is in ubuntu
<Unit193> Could be in advanced
<HELPPLZ> All I see if general and permissions
<Unit193> Yep, in Permissions.
<HELPPLZ> don't see it
<HELPPLZ> Closet thing I see is execute
<HELPPLZ> that doesn't work
<HELPPLZ> any ideas?
<Unit193> Worked for me... So, open a terminal and chmod +x file.ext
<HELPPLZ> chmod +x and the files name?
<Unit193> That's what I said, yep.
<Unit193> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<HELPPLZ> Cannot access file :/
#lubuntu 2013-06-13
<Skymont> is there a file tree program i can use so i know what is taking up so much space on my hdd?
<jmurrib21> can't install lubuntu
<jmurrib21> aborts the install
<jmurrib21> installing Lubuntu 13.04
<jmurrib21> in an old laptop: Everex onestep note
<jmurrib21> 100.680748 longhaul
<n-iCe> hi
<meerkat> I need some help figuring out what's going on. When I right click a file and select 'compress' nothing happens. I'm running lubuntu 12.10.
<meerkat> There is no new entry in the log if I try to.
<Unit193> meerkat: Edit > Preferences > Advanced   what's listed?
<meerkat> archiver integration: xarchiver
<Unit193> And is that installed?  file-roller is generally a better choice, though.
<meerkat> nope. not installed
<Unit193> There you go.
<meerkat> yes! file roller! That's what used to pop up back in the day. Thank you :D
<Unit193> Sure.
<djono> hello all. im move my finger around on the touch pad and lines follow the cursor like i was in paint
<holstein> djono: i would look at the graphics driver
<djono> it happened after i turned the elantech pad to ps/2
<holstein> djono: then, revert the changes, and test
<djono> i did. on elantech its normal but ps/2 it has the line. i prefer the ps/2 cause i can keep index on the the left bottom and middle to scroll
<holstein> djono: i would look for, and apply all upgrades.. i would try a live CD with a different graphics driver.. an easy way to try that is "nomodeset"
<djono> oh i c. i thought the graphics card drivers were included haha
<holstein> djono: they are
<holstein> djono: and you are using one.. im suggesting you use another one, to test
<holstein> djono: is that the issue? i have no idea, and likely, no one will be able to volunteer any helpful information for you without you doing some troubleshooting
<holstein> i would elaborate.. "im using this *specific* mouse connected to lubuntu 13.04 32bit, and it produces *insert screenshot*"
<holstein> "when i use another ps2 mouse, this happens".. "i have upgraded the softare", or "i have not"
<holstein> software*
<djono> sorry.
<holstein> djono: have you applied all upgrades? have you tried "nomodeset" ?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<djono> Okay. i have this new system. the touchpad sucks. the lubuntu sees it as elantech. i hate it cause no multifinger touch.( two fingers stops the pointer from moving) when its at ps/2 im free to do what i want. now when i click and drag the pointer becomes a draw line like on paint
<holstein> djono: with *any* and *all* ps2 mice? have you applied upgrades?
<djono> doin it now
<djono> my touch pad is recognized as ps/2 instead of the being recognized as elantech
<holstein> djono: have you tried another mouse? can you try another mouse? do you have a USB mouse?
<holstein> djono: are we troubleshooting the pad? or the mouse?
<djono> the pad. the pad is recognized as ps/2
<holstein> djono: then, you need to start over
<holstein> djono: i thought you said "the pad works, but the ps2 looks bad"
<holstein> djono: apply upgrades, and reboot.. then take a screenshot
<djono> the pad works. at first its recognized as elantech. then i ran sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<djono> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps and now its recognized as ps/2
<holstein> djono: ok.. so undo your changes, and test
<holstein> also, take a screenshot... i dont know if you are talking about a cursor or graphics issues
<djono> cursor isues
<djono> http://imageshack.us/f/827/screenshotfrom201306132.png/
<holstein> djono: what commands did you run? and why?
<holstein> djono: and, did you apply all upgrades?
<djono> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps. i ran those because multifinger didn't work when recognized as elantech. as ps/2 im able to use index to click and middle to move the pointer
<djono> did u see the red line?
<holstein> djono: why did you use that command? where did you get it? can you revert?
<djono> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82593/etps-elantech-touchpad-fails-detecting-single-finger
<djono> got it from there
<djono> forgot to mention when i use unity no prob but reboot to lubuntu this happens
<holstein> to lxde
<djono> yep
<holstein> so, you installed ubuntu? and added lxde? or lubuntu-desktop ?
<holstein> djono: i dont see a red line
<djono> lubuntu then unity
<holstein> what would i do? undo those changes, and let me, and the other volunteers know if you have applied all upgrades?
<holstein> have you applied all upgrades? have you reverted those changes and tested?
<djono> dont know how to revert
<holstein> djono: have you applide all upgrades?
<holstein> applied*
<djono> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201306132225321366x768s.png/
<djono> yes just got done
<holstein> so, reboot to the latest kernel, and test
<djono> kk
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> hi guys
<n-iCe> how can I move the bar windows?
<changeover> hello all. how do i enable finger resting on an integrated touchpad?
<n-iCe> don't even know what it is
<changeover> im one of those click with the index and move pointer with middle finger type users. when i rest my index on the touch pad i cant move the pointer with the middle finger
<n-iCe> preferences -> key and mouse ocnfigurations?
<changeover> nothing there
<changeover> it works on windows but on lubuntu none
<jjosh> hi, is there a tool to install fonts on lubuntu
<n-iCe> hi jjosh
<n-iCe> jjosh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2027331
<sere> hello all
<n-iCe> llo
<sere> question : im on lubuntu 13.4 and prefer to use fluxbox as my window manager..however i cant browse my installed apps through pcmanfm .. so everytime i need to find a command to an app recently installed or already been on my system i have to logout and start lubuntu/ldxe
<n-iCe> Host 'nice', running Linux 3.8.0-23-generic - Cpu0: Intel 800 MHz Cpu1: Intel 800 MHz; Up: 4:53; Users: 3; Load: 0; Free: [Mem: 282/3824 Mio] [Swap: 3962/3962 Mio] [/: 269692/296426 Mio]; Vpenis: 219.4 cm;
<n-iCe> tha'ts shitt
<sere> Vpenis:  219.4 cm; ? lol
<w30> When I click on go and networkdrives in pcmfm I see the network drives but they don't mount. What do I install for that?
<jjosh> thanks :-) n-iCe
<jjosh> have a good day
<w30> I tried fuse, samba, cifs, mount, stuff No go?
<w30> the gvfs debs don't help either.
<w30> If I mount them myself then I start getting "no end point " errors when using a graphical file manager
<w30> terminal works ok with my own mounts
<w30> I have installed several times because of all the extra garbage I have tried with no success.
<max1> I made it
<w30> Xubuntu, Unity, work with no problem but matching the logical matching debs doesn't help Lubuntu
<w30> *sigh*
<max1> I'm having problems with my Lubuntu machine. The audio keeps having static problems
<max1> This is cool
<w30> max1, try shutting off (muting) mic and head phones etc.
<max1> I reboot the computer and it works
<max1> then if I put it to sleep for a while I wake it up for "suspend" and there is audio problems
<w30> max1, I get a roar with mic or headphones maxed out
<max1> hmm
<Unit193> w30: Got gvfs-backends I'd assume?
<w30> Unit193, nope, tried that. Several times
<w30> Unit193, you would think so but something else needs to be done
<w30> on my other xubuntu box I get /home/w30/.gvfs/smb-share:server=dixbox,share=dick_public for a directory
<w30> nothin' for Lubuntu
<w30> what creates those mounts?
<max1> its very quit
<max1> quite
<w30> quite quiet
<Unit193> w30: Don't know what to say, it's working for me, but I use mount anyway as it avoids the overhead of gvfs.
<w30> hehe
<w30> Unit193, do you use cifs, gigolo, fuse etc?
<Unit193> cifs.
<Unit193> (And sshfs, but that's different. :P )
<w30> I would think cifs and smbclient would be needed but it don't make pcmanfm or nautilus mount the shares even though it sees them....
<w30> I always loose my end points when using a graphical share file cruise like changing back a directory. I can't visit twice.
<w30> this is hissing me off.
#lubuntu 2013-06-14
<helpplz> How do you make a application in lubuntu execute as program, right clicking gives no option...
<w30> helpplz, left click on it
<w30> helpplz, what program?
<helpplz> that opens the file?
<helpplz> it's minecraft
<helpplz> I have java
<helpplz> just have to make it excutable as a program
<helpplz> so I can play it
<w30> open a terminal and  issue the command "sudo chmod  -R  ugoa+x  /path/program"
<w30> helpplz, or if just a file leave off the -R
<helpplz> chmod cannot access
<helpplz> error
<w30> What's the location of the file?
<helpplz> home
<helpplz> paradox
<helpplz> downloads
<helpplz> minecraft.jar
<helpplz> any ideas?
<w30> chmod  ugoa+x ~/paradox/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<helpplz> says
<w30> helpplz, is it Downloads or downloads
<helpplz> sec
<helpplz> Downloads
<helpplz> doesn't work
<helpplz> says command not found
<w30> leave off the sudo if you own the file
<helpplz> k
<helpplz> I didn't put sudo
<helpplz> though
<helpplz> they should've just added the option with a right click
<helpplz> :/
<w30> ls -la should list you as the owner and group
<helpplz> Do I type that in?
<w30> helpplz, if you got it done it will appear green in the terminal
<helpplz> it didn't work
<helpplz> keep getting errors
<w30> ls -la is a more informative version of ls or dir
<helpplz> when I typed in ls -la I just got a  lot of information
<w30> what error?
<helpplz> I didn't get a error whenI typed in ls -la, but I did with the other commands, it would say that the command wasn't found
<w30> chmod
<helpplz> paradox@paradox-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$ ugo+x ~/paradox/downloads/minecraft.jar ugo+x: command not found paradox@paradox-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<helpplz> any ideas?
<w30> chmod ugoa+x  ~/paradox/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<helpplz> chmod: cannot access ‘/home/paradox/paradox/Downloads/minecraft.jar’: No such file or directory paradox@paradox-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<w30> ugoa+x is not a command, that is instructions for the chmod command
<helpplz> this is complicated
<helpplz> :/
<w30> cd to the folder (directory) of the minecraft.jar and just chmod ugoa+x minecraft.jar
<helpplz> what do you mean?
<w30> not complicated jus exacting
<helpplz> trying
<helpplz> hold on
<helpplz> Error, these no simple way to make file execute as a program?
<w30> cd  /home/Downloads/paradox/minecraft.jar  (is that where it is?)
<helpplz> home paradox Downloads minecraft.jar
<w30> then go there
<w30> cd /home/paradox/Downloads/
<helpplz> so  chmod ugo+x and that place right
<helpplz> because that doesn't work
<w30> chmod ugoa+x minecraft.jar
<helpplz> then the location of the file after the .jar
<helpplz> right
<w30> after you get in the Downloads folder
<helpplz> paradox@paradox-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$ cd /home/paradox/Downloads/minecraft.jar bash: cd: /home/paradox/Downloads/minecraft.jar: Not a directory paradox@paradox-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<w30> if you are in the Downloads folder then  you can  assume chmod knows  the file is right there.
<helpplz> isn't letting me get to the folder
<helpplz> I typed command as you typed it
<w30> no helpplz , you don't cd into a file only directories
<helpplz> so exactly what do I type
<helpplz> to get to downloads
<w30> cd /home/paradox/Downloads
<helpplz> ok got it
<helpplz> now what
<w30> capital D or lowercase d ?
<helpplz> Capital
<w30> chmod ugoa+x minecraft.jar
<helpplz> I'm not sure if it worked
<helpplz> I got this
<helpplz> paradox@paradox-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~/Downloads$ chmod ugoa+x minecraft.jar paradox@paradox-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~/Downloads$
<w30> is it green
<helpplz> in the terminal?
<w30> ls
<helpplz> yes
<helpplz> it's green
<helpplz> that means it worked?
<w30> helpplz, yes ls in the folder gives green listing for minecraft.jar
<helpplz> so it's executable now?
<helpplz> because now I need to know how to make it open with java
<w30> I would assume your operating system knows what to execute a .jar file with.
<helpplz> when I click it it tries to extract it
<w30> use your minecraft executable to execute it maybe
<w30> helpplz, I don't know.
<helpplz> me either, I give up, thanks though
<w30> usually a minecraft .jar file is a part of or a variation of a game that minecraft itself uses
<w30> like one .jar is smurfs and another is the hulk, stuff like that
<Unit193> java -jar minecraft.jar  see if that works.
<w30> I don't game besides solitaire
<helpplz> unable to access unit
<max1> Hey Everyone
<max1> How does Lubuntu Run different from Ubuntu. I understand that is lightweight
<jdale> thanks Lubuntu for a great distro
<Sidney_> hello, I have a problem with my video-card
<Sidney_> colors are in 16bits
<Sidney_> i can't watch swf videos
<Sidney_> for exemple
<Sidney_> thanks
<DJS162> Does Lubuntu have netem pre built?
<Eyeos> I've got a quick and fairly stupid question, I'm new to linux and for the most part I'm used to using windows installers for installing applications but I know it's not the case for lubuntu. So my question is what is the easiest way to install .rpm and .tar.gz files, and also how do I get them to show up in the start menu?
<Unit193> You generally don't, you use the software repos.
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Eyeos> as in software repository?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Eyeos> thank you
<DJS162> Since it's been a while since I've asked and there's more people now, I was wondering if Lubuntu had NetEm built in?
<Unit193> iproute: /sbin/tc  and that is installed by default...
<IAmNotARobot> how to change keyboard layout??
<Unit193> There should be a tool, lxkeymap.
<IAmNotARobot> ok
<ARM9> any other nice live distros that still fit on a CD? seems to be a rare breed these days
<phillw> DSL and puppy should both be CD sized, other than that I only know of lubuntu :)
<ARM9> Dsl is pretty dated though init? been meaning to check out puppy
<phillw> ARM9: have a look at the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers#LXDE_elsewhere As they are based on lxde, there is a chance some of them are CD sized (LXLE I know is not).
<Unit193> SliTaz and AntiX are the lightweight ones I like, much more so the latter.  (That is, if you want live, Debian is nice as well and I find siduction isn't bad in theory.)
<Unit193> ARM9: But you actually need CD sized?
<ARM9> not necessarily
<ARM9> but the thing is I found an old CD spindle at the bottom of a drawer and thought I might as well use it for something
<ARM9> instead of just throwing it in the garbage
<yggdrasil> yo yo, can somone give me a hand
<yggdrasil> i have an old sony and when i boot off the live cd the x server jsut seems to have a hard time.
<yggdrasil> it flashes on and then back to terminal.
<yggdrasil> i tried nomode boot and that didnt work either.
<yggdrasil> ill try the alternative
<phillw> yggdrasil: on an old machine, alternate i386 is always a safer bet. Make sure you run the self-check before trying to install!
<yggdrasil> phillw: yea that got it dialed in.
<yggdrasil> works good
<phillw> yggdrasil: it's why we are the only member of the family who still offer an alternate :)
#lubuntu 2013-06-15
<faflatas> Hello, "preferred applications" seems to fail to recognise chromium browser (only shows firefox and chrome), any way to fix that ?
<ArchBeOS> So I've heard some FUD surrounding Lubuntu and Mir. Should I, as a user, be concerned?
<Unit193> Too early to tell.
<leludallasmultip> I am using Lubuntu 13.10 as a live booted OS from a USB key. Is there any way that I can save my preferences/ application settings so that the next time I boot up using the live usb function that I can have all of my setting like the last way I used them? Thank you.
<Unit193> qwebirc8925: 13.10? Or 13.04?  .10 is very early development...
<Unit193> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<qwebirc8925> thank you
<qwebirc8925> and .04 my bad
<Unit193> Sure, and that makes more sense. :)
<qwebirc8925> :)
<CrazyRussianBear> Can any body tell how to add VPN PPTP in lubuntu?
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: it'll be very similar in all the buntu's.. though the gui's may vary
<CrazyRussianBear> In GUI I tried, but there isn't any field or smt there I can choose PPTP
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: you are referring to the link i gave?
<CrazyRussianBear> Is it can be installed without Internet&
<CrazyRussianBear> I mean Can It be installed without Internet ?
<CrazyRussianBear> Sorry for my English
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: you'll need the internect to access a VPN
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: i would say , the easy way would be to connect temporarily and sort it out
<CrazyRussianBear> As for xubuntu is there already installed all these vpn features?
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: everything is easily installable
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: i would refer to the link i gave
<holstein> !vpn | CrazyRussianBear this should give you all the information you need for *any* ubuntu version
<ubottu> CrazyRussianBear this should give you all the information you need for *any* ubuntu version: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<CrazyRussianBear> I got it. But as you mentioned above I need an Internet to make this command "sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp" ?Was I understand you clear? Or maybe I wrong
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: you will need internet to access a VPN, so why not just have the connection to install the packages?
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: there are ways to install packages by downloading them onto another machine...
<holstein> what would i do? just plug in, if only temporarily.. so the "easy way" commands work
<holstein> i cant imagine needing a VPN connection when not having an internet connection
<CrazyRussianBear> My provider use simple network connection and automaticly send me all settings (ip, gateway and etc) in according to my MAC. And then to access to INternet I need to make an VPN connection you know.
<holstein> sure.. *over* an internet connection
<holstein> so, over that internet connection, install the packages
<CrazyRussianBear> Surely I'll donwload packege in this computer and install on another
<holstein> sure
<holstein> that would be "the hard way"
<holstein> if you can only temporarily hook up to the internet that you *must* have for the VPN to work anyway.. that will make things easier
<CrazyRussianBear> The problem is that the computer there I have to set VPN is in another place and there isn't any other Internet connections
<holstein> then, you will *not* be able to connect to the vpn
<CrazyRussianBear> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.9/ I have to download that?
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: whatever the link suggests you need
<CrazyRussianBear> The link that you gave or mine?
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<CrazyRussianBear> i don't have internet connection to get that plugin
<holstein> CrazyRussianBear: then, you dont have a connection to connect to a VPN
<CrazyRussianBear> It's like coterie. I need the internet to install  plugin to have internet. Cool shit
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<CrazyRussianBear> Man, thank you for your help, I'll try to set this VPN. That for you help
<holstein> sure.. good luck!
<jxshxx> Howdy! Just installed 13.04, then removed a few things I did not need and updated.  On reboot, my mouse pointer is working ... but invisible.
<jxshxx> I'd like to be able to see it.  How can I bring it back?
<phillw> jxshxx: what did you remove?
<jxshxx> I remember taking out a Simple Scan, a video player, a couple Open Box somethings, Bluetooth configuration ...
<phillw> jxshxx: the openbox ones will be the one that made the pointer invisible :)
<jxshxx> Okay.  Thought that was a totally separate UI
<phillw> open box looks after the screen stuff (amongst other tasks)
<phillw> jxshxx: if it were not needed, it would not be in lubuntu :)
<jxshxx> I am gratefully chastised
<phillw> lol, heck, breaking things is the best way to learn (So I keep telling myself :P )
<jxshxx> Then I shall learn many things, indeed ...
<jxshxx> Manged to find my way into the software center and install openbox.  Instant cursor, not even a reboot needed!
<jxshxx> Many thanks!
<phillw> jxshxx: enjoy your learning, we were all complete newcomers once. It is a delight to see someone start upon that path.... Give it a few months and you will be able to help the newcomers, that's a good day when it happens :)
<calimero82> Hello
<calimero82> I m installing lubu 12.10, i should restart manually or is automatic?
<phillw> calimero82: when completed, it should ask you to eject the install media.
<calimero82> It s on usb
<calimero82> Not in cd
<calimero82> It s written: caught signal 15, shutting down
<calimero82> But nothing happening
<calimero82> What should i do?
#lubuntu 2013-06-16
<Lizzy_> bonsoir
<Newk> hi.. i tried to install 12.04 on 2 computers without internet and they both got stuck at the same spot (after, or close to the end .. before installing grub)
<Newk> the cdr had no errors
<Newk> and the hd had no errors and more then enough space
<Sid__> hello, what is the wallpaper's directory by default ?
<Sid__> thanks , /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers
<HelloWorld321> are there any sensible, simple security/privacy precautions to take on a new lubuntu installation?  I set up encrypted homes, that was simple.
#lubuntu 2014-06-09
<g_un1t> Hi all
<g_un1t> How do I change the display-off settings so that it doesn't go blank?
<g_un1t> I went to Preferences - Power Manager and set the timeout to "Never" but it doesn't work
<g_un1t> it times out roughly about every 30 mins
<raalex> this might be your monitor's standard behavior
<raalex> maybe there is something in the monitor settings
<raalex> display
<simbageoleo> can somone please help me enable the wireless
<hateball> simbageoleo: Could you provide a bit more detail?
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Paddy_NI> Hey Unit193
<Paddy_NI> It seems that this keyboard issue is not localised to Lubuntu
<Paddy_NI> I wonder how safe it is to remove ibus on Ubuntu?
<Paddy_NI> I'll should probably ask in #ubuntu ;-)
<m14ed> hey tin
<m14ed> pull my finger
<Noskcaj> Paddy_NI, If you just use an english keyboard and language, it should be fine
<m14ed> Noskcaj , may i ask , how many people are Helpers and how many are lurkers ?
<m14ed> *in here
<Paddy_NI> Noskcaj, I am and it's not :-)
<Paddy_NI> m14ed, How many are lurking until they can find something they can help with
<Paddy_NI> ;-)
<m14ed> 60  people is a good head count for help channel,
<m14ed> but you have to understand how help works
<m14ed> some work, some sleep, some lurk , some park
<m14ed> asking about average number of users talking at one time ?
<Paddy_NI> You should probably log the channel and start creating some graphs :-)
<m14ed> thanks for your answers...
<m14ed> isn't worth graphing
<m14ed> but thanks
<Paddy_NI> Noskcaj, It is working now with "setxkbmap gb"
<SilverLion> aloha Noskcaj
<simpleuser> Hi there. I’m following this http://unsolicitedbutoffered.blogspot.fr/2012/11/lubuntu-basics-setting-up-bluetooth.html
<simpleuser> but no "bluetooth-applet" available
<simpleuser> Oh, sorry. Found.
<kDycuLaptop> Hi there, I'm trying to get a program to run at startup but it needs to be run in the directory it's installed to. How can I do this?
<genii> If you're just running some shell script from say /etc/rc.local,  I would just prepend  cd /the/path/it/needs
<kDycuLaptop> well right now I have it set up to run from ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<kDycuLaptop> with the command '(sleep 5s && cd /home/pinbox/bin/ && run pinbox) &'
<kDycuLaptop> but that crashes with "an internal error"
<meek_geek> how r u
<meek_geek> does lubuntu use less processing power in comparison with Xubuntu ?
<ianorlin> yes a little but that depends on which applications yuo are running ? an idle xubuntu will use less than lubuntu doing a system upgrade
<meek_geek> ianorlin, I am using 1 GHz DUAL CORE AMD C-60 APU based netbook
<meek_geek> would lubuntu help ?
<meek_geek> I use tbb/firefox hexchat libreoffice mostly
<meek_geek> smplayer too
<meek_geek> SonikkuAmerica, hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohai o/
<meek_geek> sup
<ianorlin> meek_geek it does use low cpu usage idle to run the system not sure excatly how much less than xfce though
<meek_geek> ianorlin, are you using lubuntu at the moment ?
<ianorlin> yes
<meek_geek> what is your processor and ram ?
<ianorlin> mine has way more than minimum on current is core 2 duo t6500 and 4gb ram but way over minimum on my current machine
<ianorlin> it also runs on my pentium 4 2.80ghz with 512 mb of ram
<meek_geek> ianorlin, well pentium 4 2.8 with 512 MB RAM is powerful than 1 ghz dual core AMD C-60 low powered netbook
<meek_geek> with 6 gigs of ram
<ianorlin> meek_geek that will be good for irc on the couch in either
<meek_geek> ianorlin, oh
<ianorlin> that is low power good for battery life but a newer processor so is better for its speed
<meek_geek> ianorlin, my battery died 2 months back
<meek_geek> heh
<meek_geek> it gives me a backup of 20 mins now
<meek_geek> I got it for 329 USD
<meek_geek> 2 and half yrs back
 * ianorlin gets around 4-5 hours still on a four and three quarter year old machine with a massive 12 cell
<ianorlin> hmm not sure if works well for amd processor but you may want to look into powertop it makes a differnce in power managment
<meek_geek> ianorlin, powertop ?
<genii> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): diagnose issues with power consumption and management. In component main, is extra. Version 2.5-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 137 kB, installed size 480 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; armel; armhf; arm64; hppa; i386; m68k; mips; mipsel; powerpc; powerpcspe; ppc64; s390; s390x; sh4; sparc; sparc64; x32)
<meek_geek> genii, omg
 * genii makes more coffee
<stealz> hi
<stealz> I am trying to autmount my favorite truecrypt volumes before login on LUbuntu 14.04, but it doesnt seem to work.
<stealz> I tried a lot: rc.local, create an init.d script
<stealz> is there any way to add it to lightdm or something?
<Unit193> Cryptsetup+crypttab?
<stealz> no I am using the truecrypt binary still
<stealz> it works when I manually type the command, but I cant get it to start at the appropriate time, i.e. before login window
<stealz> do you think it would be easier to use Cryptsetup + crypttab? I am using a LUKS dm crypt volume for root
<stealz> they even use the same password, the drives just need additional keyfiles
<Unit193> Cryptsetup does truecrypt in newer versions.
<stealz> thanks, I'll have a look at it
#lubuntu 2014-06-10
<SilverLion> hey leszek
<ReggieMan> I get this 'Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages' / '  404  Not Found' when running sudo apt-get update.
<leszek> ReggieMan: then disable the ppa
<ReggieMan> Is that the right way to do it? It seems like just a lazy way to ignore it.
<leszek> ReggieMan: the ppa seems to be offline anyways or is launchpad down ?
<ReggieMan> No, that was only one package that errored leszek.
<leszek> ReggieMan: didn't you tell me just now it failed with apt-get update ? This would only download a packagelist from the ppa
<leszek> and if the packagelist isn't available the ppa is basically offline or broken
<ReggieMan> Hmm.
<ReggieMan> leszek: Well a bunch of other packages worked, but that was the only one that came up with an "Err".
<leszek> ReggieMan: then run apt-get update again. Maybe it was uploading currently
<ReggieMan> Same error leszek.
<leszek> ReggieMan: please show me the whole error message. Paste it on a nopaste service
<ReggieMan> Okies.
<ReggieMan> leszek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7622621/
<ReggieMan> Sorry, I should be back soon. There's a problem with my electricity and we have to shut the power down. Really sorry about that.
<leszek> yeah noproblem
<leszek> hmm... ok ReggieMan does not understand the difference between packages and sources xD
<ReggieMan> leszek: Back.
<leszek> ReggieMan: checked the pastebin and have to say what I said before. Its not a package but a repository issue. Just deactivate the ppa repository and check if it even exists anymore
<ReggieMan> How do I check leszek?
<textbrowser> Hi. How do I go about submitting tickets?
<textbrowser> Anyone breathing?
<textbrowser> hyper, are you a regular?
<holstein> textbrowser: what tickets?
<holstein> you mean, bug reports?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<textbrowser> Yah, I found it.
<textbrowser> Thanks.
<textbrowser> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<textbrowser> !why
<textbrowser> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<textbrowser> !talk
<textbrowser> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<textbrowser> !laugh
<textbrowser> !smile
<textbrowser> !kick
<textbrowser> !leave
<textbrowser> !think
<textbrowser> !sleep
<textbrowser> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<textbrowser> !ping
<textbrowser> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<textbrowser> !ping
<textbrowser> !ping
<textbrowser> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<textbrowser> !kiss
<textbrowser> !status
<textbrowser> !location
<textbrowser> !super
<textbrowser> !secret
<textbrowser> !eat
<textbrowser> !drink
<textbrowser> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<textbrowser> !password
<textbrowser> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<textbrowser> !repeat
<textbrowser> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<textbrowser> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #lubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<textbrowser> Cute.
<textbrowser> Back to sleep.
<Odd0002> hello?
<holstein> Odd0002: o/
<Odd0002> is it possible to add an "open terminal here" option to the lubuntu right click menu>
<Odd0002> ?
<Odd0002> (I'm coming from linux mint)
<Odd0002> hmm, f4 does it...
<Odd0002> I guess I'll use that...
<Odd0002> hello holstein by the way
<silverlion> o/ holstein
<Odd0002> another question: how do you get multiple rows of virtual desktops that you can use ctrl+up/ctrl+down to access instead of needing to press ctrl+right multiple times?
<Mr_Comet> i dont use terminal.
<Mr_Comet> so no idea.
<wxl> Odd0002: you can right click on the virtual desktop thingy if i remember correctly and edit number of virtual desktops there.
<Odd0002> but that's only 1 row...
<wxl> Odd0002: well that's the only place i know of where you can change it, so you might be out
<Odd0002> and the thing that openbox says doesn't let use use ctrl+alt+up or down
<wxl> Odd0002: patches welcome :)
<wxl> Odd0002: you can modify your controls if you want
<Odd0002> so it does the action 4x?
<Odd0002> (for a 4x4 one)
<wxl> Odd0002: sure
<wxl> Odd0002: i'm not in front of lubuntu right now but i think the file is in ~/.config/openbox
<wxl> it's like rc.xml or something of the sort
<wxl> it's an xml file for sure
<wxl> not the most friendly things to edit
<Odd0002> I've been looking through it
<Odd0002> well I found a GUI for it...obkey
<wxl> you can add to it as well as changing it
<Odd0002> maybe you can add that as a "keyboard shortcut editor"?
<wxl> you also might want to try a different window manager to give you the virtual desktops you want
<Odd0002> (it's in python)
<wxl> *i* don't use openbox on my lubuntu installs
<wxl> easily changed
<Odd0002> to?
<wxl> not sure, you'll have to do some research
<wxl> i use awesome which also does not have arrays of vts
<Odd0002> ok
<wxl> i've heard a lot of people mention jwm
<Odd0002> I'll see...
<Odd0002> that's why!  The commands are wrong!
<wxl> there ya go :)
<wxl> if you find something wrong, don't forget to file a bug
<Odd0002> but I don't know if this is intentional or a bug...
<wxl> always worth filing a bug
<Odd0002> where?
<wxl> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Odd0002> but I don't know what package it is... keyboard shortcuts file?
<wxl> file against openbox
<Odd0002> is it openbox? lxde-something?
<wxl> or lubuntu-default-settings
<Odd0002> well it's not openbox, just the default config
<Odd0002> oh, ok
<wxl> and even if you screw up the package, the team will refile against the right one
<wxl> just as long as you file, that's all that matters
<Odd0002> unless it's ignored hehehe
<wxl> they're not
<wxl> all it needs is 2 people to say it affects them and it's automatically confirmed
<wxl> as far as obkey is concerned, i thought it was included, but maybe not. it may have had other bugs.
<Odd0002> well obkey is discontinued
<Odd0002> so maybe that's why
<wxl> probably :)
<Odd0002> is the lubuntu community really this small?
<wxl> if you're judging by how many people are talking on this channel, no
<wxl> i'd say we're actually rather large and increasing every day
<wxl> check out where we're at on distrowatch.com
<wxl> 13. we've been higher before :/
<Odd0002> but I'd've thought someone else would have found this bug before...
<holstein> *this* is how many people are on the irc channel
<holstein> most dont expect larger functioality from lxde
<wxl> still higher than xubuntu, bodhi, kubuntu, red hat, peppermint, knoppix, ubuntustudio, etc.
<wxl> not everyone's use case is the same
<wxl> or desires
<holstein> yup
<abbiya> i am not able to install lubunu 14.04 on my acer aspire 4738 from usb(tried making it bootable with pendrivelinux and unetbootin). The live thing works fine but when i try to install it always takes me to the boot screen from "Install now" option
<Odd0002> but surely somebody else would have found this bug...
<wxl> abbiya: how much ram you have?
<holstein> abbiya: please dd copy the iso, and try another stick
<wxl> Odd0002: not surely
<holstein> http://www.chrysocome.net/dd can be used from windows
<wxl> abbiya: actually before you do what holstein says you might want to md5 the stick and compare with the md5 of the iso
<holstein> wxl: abbiya has
<Unit193> Sure, someone else may have found it, but then not reported it to LP or done anything.
<wxl> holstein: ah sorry
<holstein> wxl: no worries.. keep us thorough :)
<wxl> holstein: :)
<wxl> abbiya: if that still fails, you might try other usb slots and/or another drive
<Odd0002> wxl: it led me to a page saying "Invalid OpenID transaction" (dillo)
<Odd0002> when I tried to file the bug...
<wxl> Odd0002: do you have a launchpad login?
<Odd0002> no...
<wxl> Odd0002: it didn't ask you to login or create one?
<Odd0002> no, just took me to a page with a single "continue" button, that I pressed, then led me to that
<Odd0002> I think it's because it opened dillo (has no ssl support)
<wxl> Odd0002: that's it for sure. i know launchpad uses ssl.
<wxl> Odd0002: you might try xombrero if you want lightweight.
<Odd0002> I'm opening the link in ff
<wxl> Odd0002: that works too
 * wxl guzzles coffee whilst yawning
<Odd0002> I can use a username right?
<wxl> hm?
<Odd0002> instead of my real name?
<wxl> sure
<Odd0002> are they called "virtual desktops" or "workspaces" or...?
<wxl> both work
<Odd0002> ok
<wxl> according to wikipedia at least XD
<Odd0002> can you edit your bug report afterwards?
<Unit193> Description and stuff, so sure.
<Odd0002> ok
<Odd0002> wxl: how is this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1328671
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328671 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Default keyboard shortcut actions for switching workspaces do not work with multiple rows" [Undecided,New]
<Odd0002> hmm?
<Odd0002> any feedback on my first bug?
<ellwer> hello, i would like to run acestream , but i got error The following packages have unmet dependencies.  acestream-engine : Depends: python2.7-apsw but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
#lubuntu 2014-06-11
<shikhar_> Does Lubuntu 14.04 offer better battery life than Ubuntu 14.04 in everyday use? This article (http://mostad.eu/why-i-switched-to-ubuntu-from-lubuntu-on-my-netbook/ ) says otherwise.
<counter> hi
<counter> I noticed something I did not understand, at my lubuntu 14.04 I receive with dist-upgrade the 3.13.0-30-generic kernel, and at my virtualbox lubuntu 14.04 I receive only the "linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic", why the difference?
<counter> sources are updated on both systems
<counter> ok, sry trusty-proposed was the difference ...
<fufkv> I have just installed lubuntu in vmware , but the screen resolution is little is not full screen , i m not sure how to fix this , please help
<fufkv> ??
<fufkv> help me out please !!!
<fufkv>  #ubuntu
<SilverLion> good evening jono ;)
<zerothis> I need a newer version of Mesa than 10.1.3 but I would rather not have the experimental 10.3 compiled 5 hours ago. Can I get a 10.2 from a ppa or do I need to compile it from source?
<ricks99> Trying to install. At "install along side" screen. Continue button is disabled
<ricks99> Anyone around to help a n00b
<ricks99_> anyone around to help a new user?
<ricks99_> trying to install lubuntu. Got to the "Install Alongside Them" page
<zerothis> i might can helpish
<ricks99_> have allocated drive space (existing XP install on PC). But the CONTINUE button is not enbled
<ricks99_> Did I break something already? ;)
<zerothis> hmm, you selected along side and not 'something else'?
<ricks99_> correct. wanted to install without erasing my xp
<zerothis> I'm not sure then. Myself, I use a second harddrive for my customers who insist on keeping their proprietary OS. Windows 'fixed' Linux partitions too many times to risk it anymore. In the old days I resized partitions, lost a few windows installations that way
<zerothis> If you have an old drive that is 'not working' (aka: not working for windows), it will probably work for linux after formatting it from the lubuntu installer CD
<ricks99> any way to repartition without loosing my xp installation, then install ubuntu on the new partitin?
<zerothis> yes, I used gparted to do so many times. works best if you can errorcheck, clean, delete unneeded files, and defrack the windows partition inside windows first. Then gparted will let you shrink the partition (takes a scary long time) and create Linux partitions in the space left
<zerothis> afk
<ricks99> k. i'll try that.
<ricks99> thx for the help
#lubuntu 2014-06-12
<zerothis> can i get a mesa 10.2 deb from a ppa or other source? I'd rather not use 10.3 or 9
<holstein> zerothis: the source
<holstein> get it directly, is what i suggest
<zerothis> doing so now, but in the time it is compiling, I'm still trying to find a deb
<ThisWeekPeter> hello
<ThisWeekPeter> Is this the lubuntu help-channel?
<Mikaela> Yes
<ThisWeekPeter> I installed lubuntu 14.04 yesterday and need help because I can't play DVDs with css copy-protection. I'm german so I can use libdvdcss. But installation didn't work.
<zerothis> my kernel got uninstalled, I booted with the live CD now. Id there a way to fix this?
<leszek> zerothis: so the installed system has no kernel ?
<zerothis> yes, long story, needed old mesa version, lubuntu-desktop got uninstalled, tried to fix it, kernels got removed
<leszek> zerothis: ah ok, because normally it gives you big big warnings
<leszek> zerothis: what you can do to reinstall a kernel is chroot into the installed system and install the kernel.
<zerothis> ya, I've triggered those warning before :) but this time, no warnings
<leszek> 1. step
<leszek> mount your installed system
<zerothis> oh, other problem now. after hotplugging my drive is not in /dev. how would I refresh that?
<leszek> 2. step
<leszek> hmm...
<leszek> hotplugging usb or ?
<zerothis> SATA
<leszek> uff I guess hotplugging SATA isn't supported
<leszek> the easiest would reboot the live system with the harddrive attached
<zerothis> It worked during installation. hotplug was required since my computer will not boot from CD if a drive, even an empty or non functioning drive is present.
<leszek> then I don't know
<leszek> what is dmesg telling you about the drive ?
<zerothis> it does not honor the BIOS boot order or BIOS disabling of drives. i'll dmesg now
<leszek> sounds to me like a bios bug
<zerothis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634646/
<leszek> zerothis: so as you can see there is sda but there some i/o errors causing it to be deactivated
<zerothis> but I have linux, can't I force it to activate with the i/o errors :)
<leszek> as I never worked with hottplugging sata the only thing I can suggest is retrying the hotplug and see if this works
<leszek> zerothis: if the kernel deactivated I guess you can't but this is such a rare problem that I doubt anyone in this channel has an answer
<leszek> +it
<zerothis> well, its only 3 days of work, I lost worse, I guess I'm starting from scratch with the drive
<leszek> ok if you think so
<zerothis> thx
<SilverLion> o/
<Mr_Comet> o/
<SilverLion> \o
<mkdmz> How do I create a new mimetype in Lubuntu?  Not finding solutions online that work.
<mydim3> hello
<mydim3> can naybody help me?
<mkdmz> The Ubuntu documentation doesn't work for adding new mimetype.  Can someone tell me how it works on Lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2014-06-13
<phillw> mkdmz: have a read of http://lkubaski.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/understanding-file-associations-in-lxde-and-pcmanfm/
<mkdmz> phillw: This seems to explain opening a file (which is what is my second priority), but nothing on getting a new mimetype to be identified with an svg and where to store the svg.
<mkdmz> My app doesn't at the time open files with system args, only through a open file dialog.  I will change that, but I would like to have my icon show up for my application files first.
<Tin_man> i've a question, I installed KPatience from the package manager.  After the install, and verification of all files dependences, and such.  I went to the games menu, and clicked on Kpatience.  Nothing happened, I did an  uninstall, and repeated the process, same.
<Tin_man> i went to the web and looked at some forums, and found that if i go to terminal, an type "kpat -caption % c" the game comes up just fine, i just hate to do that everytime.  It's my wifes machine.
<Tin_man> any clues?
<leszek> hi
<Tin_man> I left a message yesterday, i ended up going to bed, so i'm not sure if anyone responed.
<Tin_man> The question was, I installed Kpatience thru the package installer, and it verfied the package,
<Tin_man> and all the dependences.  It was installed in the games menu. clicked on it and
<Tin_man> nothing!  I deleted it, re-installed, and got the same results.  I searched the
<Tin_man> web, and found a post that gave the instructions to enter at terminal {kpat -caption % c}
<Tin_man> that brought the game right up.. Does anyone know what needs to be done here, thats OK, but I'd
<Tin_man> like to access it from the menu. any help would be appreciated.
<Mikaela> Tin_man: install package "alacarte" and open "alacarte" with terminal and find the entry for kpatience and set the command as  that which works.
<Mikaela> I don't have any other ideas, so if that doesn't work, someone else might be able to help.
<Tin_man> thanks i'll see if i can figure it out from terminal, not to good at terminal yet, but I have a book :-)
<Tin_man> hmmm, feel kinda dumb, but how do you open alacarte, i did a help alacarte and nothing was there for it..?
<bollo> if it's not somewhere in the menu then open a terminal, type alacarte and press enter
<Tin_man> ok thanks
<Mydim3> hello
<Mydim3> any help?
<ianorlin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mydim3> i'm trying to instalol left 4 dead 2 on steam
<Mydim3> but everytime i try my screen starts flashing black
<Mydim3> and this also happens when i just open steam by itself
<wxl> Mydim3: what is the installation process and at what point does this happen?
<Mydim3> when i started
<wxl> Mydim3: what exactly were you doing?
<Mydim3> first you have to say where do you want the game to go
<Mydim3> i was just installing it]
<wxl> so you have steam installed, correct? and it happens when you start steam?
<Mydim3> yes and yes
<wxl> could be a driver issue
<wxl> what driver are you using? nvidia, ati?
<Mydim3> nvidia
<Mydim3> i think its the graphics card
<wxl> have you installed the experimental drivers?
<Mydim3> no
<wxl> the instructions flat out say you should
<Mydim3> how do i do that?
<wxl> so i would do that and if you have further problems, go to #ubuntu-steam
<wxl> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<wxl> ↑ instructions are on that page (the wiki one)
<Mydim3> thx
<Mydim3_> hey
<Mydim3_> wxl you there?
<wxl> Mydim3_: yes, as is the rest of the team of people here. as was suggested, just ask your question.
<Mydim3_> ok so i have the guide but i don't understand it
<Mydim3_> can you help me installing the experimental drivewrs?
<Mydim3_> drivers*
<wxl> go to Software Sources and click on Additional Drivers
<Mydim3_> on steam?
<wxl> nope
<Mydim3_> software center?
<wxl> you should be able to get to it from there
<Mydim3_> ok
<Mydim3_> im in the ubuntu software center but i dont see it
<Mydim3_> do i go to the lubuntu software center?
<wxl> you should be able to do it on the command line, too
<Mydim3_> whats the command?
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-experimental-<HIT TAB>
<Mydim3_> i hit tab now what?
<wxl> it should fill in something or show you a list
<Mydim3_> ok
<wxl> if it fills in something, hit enter
<wxl> if it shows you a list, pick one
<Mydim3_> it says done
<wxl> then it's probably done
<Mydim3_> nope
<wxl> try menu > Preferences > Software & Updates > Additional Drivers
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY-LTqHfg64
<Mydim3> sorry my computer crashed
<Mydim3> wxl do you have team viewer
<wxl> Mydim3: no.
<Mydim3> ohh
<Mydim3> what os are you running?
<Mydim3> ?
<Mydim3> wxl?
<wxl> Mydim3: i'm currently on kubuntu.
<Mydim3> ohh im running lubuntu
<wxl> normally i am too
<wxl> but not at work
<wxl> everything i'm giving you should relate to lubuntu
<Mydim3> ohh im running lubuntui know
<wxl> you should be otherwise it makes no sense to come here
<Devme> hai lubuntu...
<Mydim3> lol
<Mydim3> i have another problem now
<Mydim3> with another program
<thedoctor> yo
<Mydim3> doctor
<Mydim3> can you help me?
<thedoctor> so i have so questions
<wxl> Mydim3: dude, don't ask for help. just ask.
<thedoctor> when will lxqt be stable ?
<wxl> thedoctor: when it's done :)
<thedoctor> just spit it out.
<thedoctor> unhappy
<thedoctor> i grabbed that beta not bad
<Mydim3> do you have team viewer?
<Devme> thedoctor??
<thedoctor> no
<Mydim3> who has teamviewer who can help me?
<thedoctor> heard of it no need to use it though
<Mydim3> im bad at folloing instructions and i need it
<thedoctor> sorry
<Mydim3> aww fuk
<Mydim3> now i will never play that game
<thedoctor> its a game ?
<Mydim3> no
<thedoctor> for a game ?
<Mydim3> yea
<Mydim3> teamviewer lets u cintroll
<Mydim3> the other peopls pc
<Mydim3> controll
<Mydim3> :(
<Mydim3> its free
<Mydim3> and it needs little space
<Mydim3> does anybody have teamviewer?
<mkdmz> Anyone here created custom mimetypes?
<Mydim3> mimetypes?
<mkdmz> I have a bash script that launches my pygtk.  I have a custom document that I want to identify with an icon.  I've followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes, and http://lkubaski.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/understanding-file-associations-in-lxde-and-pcmanfm/ and this  https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/mime.html.en
<mkdmz> Nothing is working except that I can double click on my icon and it launches, but I can't get the icon to show up, even after loggin in and out.
<mkdmz> In short, eveyting worked on those links, except the icon advice.  My custom Icon does not show up for my docuement.  Any ideas?
<Mydim3> err
<Mydim3> that one is a head scratcher
<Ahmuck> I am getting an error message GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<Ahmuck> any idea how to fix
<Ahmuck> new install and updated
<holstein> is anythig broken?
<Ahmuck> well, yes
<Ahmuck> it keeps spiting out the message and re-populating the tray icons
<holstein> it?
<Ahmuck> lubuntu
<Ahmuck> holstein: u know general english?
<holstein> Ahmuck: im quite versed friend
<holstein> Ahmuck: i just dont know what "it" is..
<holstein> Ahmuck: any details you can supply volunteers can help us assist you
<holstein> Ahmuck: where are you seeing these messages? in tty?
<holstein> Ahmuck: what "tray icons" specifically are doing what? specifically?
<Ahmuck> upon login, this message comes up.  if i close it it comes up again.  every time it closes and re-opens it populates the system tray with a new set of icons.  after 10 of these i now have ten battery icons
<holstein> sounds like a power management issue with the hardware.. can you replicate this on a live CD? this would be an easy way to test "nomodeset" and other options from the F6 menu on the live CD
<Ahmuck> it does not replicate live CD
<Ahmuck> i've had 13.10 installed on this computer before
<Ahmuck> new install on a new drive
<Ahmuck> but it's not just the batter icon, the wireless, the keyboard, the volume, etc.
<holstein> Ahmuck: so, what icons? specifically?
<Ahmuck> system tray and indicator applets
<Ahmuck> in the panel
<Ahmuck> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<Ahmuck> can someone help me resolve this error?
<Ahmuck> lxpolkit is missing
<Ahmuck> think i've got it
<hedgebass> bonsoir camarades internautes. Y'a-t-il des personnes françaises "dans la salle" ?
<hedgebass> Je m'apprête à installer Lubuntu en dual boot sur un pc windows xp pro, j'aurai quelques questions basiques à poser, si possible, SVP !
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hedgebass> très bien, merci pour l'information. Have a good night ! ^^
<Ahmuck> nope, still broke
<mkdmz> Is there anyone here who understands how to add icons for new mimetypes on Lubuntu?
<mkdmz> The online links are not helping.
<mkdmz> Lubuntu has created a non-intuitive and aggravating situation in this area, I hope someone actually know whats going on.
<phillw> mkdmz: you had a reply from me. I' suggest you ask on the mailing list... lots of more people on there than 'live' on here https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<phillw> get onto the mailing list :)
<mkdmz> Eww!  Why would anyone want to communicate that way?
<mkdmz> Mailing lists, what a interface assbackwards way to talk.
<mkdmz> But I suppose, if you think it really is where people will answer.
<phillw> mkdmz: you have had that answered from the head of the art work team. As he has taken time out to answer you personally now makes me have have issues.
<phillw> Unit193: do DE, you kicked him off... go sort.
<phillw> *NO De,
<mkdmz> phillw: Well I see a forum, is that linked with the mailing lists, do they all get the same converstations?
<mkdmz> I prefer forums over mailing lists.
<phillw> mkdmz: have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams
<mkdmz> Mailing lists are like long email conversations that attach every converstation in each reply, can't stand that.
<mkdmz> I mean every reply is like the entire conversation in it.
<phillw> mkdmz: as lubuntu are scattered accross the world, on different time zones, you have to accept it.
<mkdmz> well, I start learning cocoa on mailing list ironically on the platform that is the Interface King.
<phillw> pcman, the guy behind pcmanfm, is a consultant surgeon in Taiewan... what hours will he keep? mkdmz but I assure you of one thing... If you were there and got run over, you'd hope for him and medicalwili to look after you..... You, LINUX IS RUN BY VOLUNTEERS, most of them more inttelligent than us :D
<mkdmz> phillw: I can ask on the mailing list, I take your advice.  I will write all the command line stuff I do exactly so there is no assumptions.  But, in the case no one answers, could you point me to some way I could sent an email to a person who would know? This way if I could send them to the question to anyone following in my footsteps could also benefit.
<phillw> mkdmz: trust me, you will get an answer.... If not in 48 hours, ping me on here and I'll go hunting. mkdmz there are 63 people on here and 756 active members on the email.... guess what is better :)
<mkdmz> ok phillw , thanks, I'm going to write up the question now.
<phillw> ubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net 
<DJ__> hi. i am trying to install lubuntu-desktop but i keep getting Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/lubuntu-default-settings_0.39_all.deb
<DJ__> here is how it looks like when i try to install: http://pastebin.com/eRwHU8pS
<DJ__> any ideas?
<ianorlin> dj_beirut: what version of lubuntu? also I can't see your paste
<dj_beirut> ianorlin it's not a lubuntu installation. it's xbmubuntu. i am just trying to install lubuntu-desktop
<dj_beirut> ianorlin here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/i7jq6GbJ
<dj_beirut> Linux MediaCenter 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 4 21:00:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ianorlin> xmbcbuntu isn't a supported flavor here I don't think and that is one of the things they added not letting you install lubuntu-default settings as it already has one of the file from lubuntu defualt settings
<dj_beirut> ianorlin can i overwrite that file?
<ianorlin> you could but why are you installing lubuntu-default settings onto a media center?
<dj_beirut> ianorlin because the machine i am using as a media center has so much power i would like to be able to login to it remotely and use it to other stuff than just media center. i was thinking of using x2go wich i use on my vps too
#lubuntu 2014-06-14
<mkdmz> phillw: Are you the team leader for artwork?
<Tin_man> ls
<mkdmz> Tin_man: you get your windows mixed?
<Tin_man> yes
<Tin_man> how did you guess :)
<mkdmz> Are you glad you didn't just put in your root passwd
<Tin_man> yes
<Tin_man> :)
<Tin_man> found a really good manual on terminal commands..
<Tin_man> pdf
<phillw> mkdmz: nope, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams#Artwork_Team
<Tin_man> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxcommand/postdownload?source=dlp
<mkdmz> phillw: I somehow though you infered that when you said: mkdmz: you have had that answered from the head of the art work team. As he has taken time out to answer you personally now makes me have have issues.
<phillw> that was on Fb / email?
<mkdmz> It was here just a few lines back, 'bout an hour ago.
<Dirkson> Hey all. What's the non-pae kernel package? Somehow an update ripped out every single kernel from the system.
<phillw> Dirkson: there is no supported non-pae kernel for 14.04
<phillw> Dirkson: I should know, I build the darn things as a community spin.
<Dirkson> phillw: ... Whole damn reason lubuntu exists is for old hardware. Ok, I appreciate that info. Is anyone maintaining a third party repo for non-pae kernels?
<phillw> Dirkson: yes
<Dirkson> phillw: Hey, that's good news. That's very good news. Link?
<phillw> Dirkson:  it is all a bit crazy, for install. use http://phillw.net/isos/non-pae/non-pae.txt
<phillw> I'm still working with others on build
<Dirkson> Cool. I think I can work with that
<Dirkson> phillw: Much appreciate. Works like a charm.
<phillw> Dirkson: which did you use?
<Dirkson> phillw: "desktop"
<dj_beirut> hi i am trying to install lubuntu-desktop on a Lubuntu 14.04LTS (Trusty Tahr)
<dj_beirut> i keep getting an error: dpkg: error processing archive lubuntu-default-settings_0.39_all.deb (--install):
<dj_beirut> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/lxsession.desktop', which is also in package xbmcbuntu-default-settings 0.1.1~trusty
<dj_beirut> any ideas what i am doing wrong?
<phillw> dj_beirut: why are you  trying to install lubuntu-desktop on a Lubuntu 14.04LTS (Trusty Tahr) ?
<dj_beirut> phillw because what is installed today is xbmcubuntu that is based on a lightweight Lubuntu 14.04 LTS and i need to have a lubuntu desktop in addition to the xbmc
<SonikkuAmerica> dj_beirut: Why not get Lubuntu and install XBMC?
<dj_beirut> SonikkuAmerica because i have a lot of things installed and i don't want to go through the installation and configuration again
<phillw> dj_beirut: is your home directory on its' own partition?
<dj_beirut> phillw i only have one partition
<phillw> dj_beirut: I'd advise making a /home partition.
<phillw> If you have no personal data you want to keep / have do way of backing up, then you can create a /home partition
<pooltable> hi
<pooltable> help set bottom pannle to defualt?
<phillw> dj_beirut: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<pooltable> panel
<phillw> pooltable: what have you done to it?
<pooltable> to many spaces and missing the app menu
<pooltable> also how do i fix this W:GPG error: http://www.duinsoft.nl debs Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E18CE6625CB26B26, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<pooltable> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<pooltable> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pooltable> hi
<phillw> pooltable: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/KeyServerInformation for signing the ppa
<pooltable> still the same error?
<pooltable> or do i need to update first?
<phillw> has the key imported by using the command
<phillw> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu  --recv-keys E18CE6625CB26B26
<phillw> ?
<pooltable> yes inported
<pooltable> imported
<pooltable> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<pooltable> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<pooltable> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<phillw> pooltable:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pooltable> hi
<pooltable> sorry
<pooltable> http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<pooltable> http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources
<pooltable> it does not have precise
<Mydim3> hello
<Mydim3> wxl you there?
<Mydim3> ?
<Mydim3> is anybody on?
<phillw> Mydim3: I'm head of lurking :) Can I assist you?
<Mydim3> yes
<Mydim3> are you familiar with the game series need for speed?
<phillw> sorry, not a gamer
<Mydim3> ohh
<Mydim3> well do you have teamviewer
<Mydim3> ?
<phillw> I use a spin of vncviewer for my remote, headless, server
<Mydim3> phill?
<Mydim3> vncviewer?
<Mydim3> because im bad at following instroctions
<Mydim3> and teamviewer lets you controll my computer
<phillw> teamviewer is to be able watch / control remote machines, and I'm just about on nodding terms with it :P
<Mydim3> i need someone with teamviewer
<Mydim3> so they can controll  my computer
<Mydim3> so they can fix the problem
<phillw> Mydim3: to do what with it?
<phillw> Mydim3: what problem>
<Mydim3> so someone can controll it and they can fix the problem
<Mydim3> i have two
<Mydim3> one about installing a game
<phillw> Only two?.... Wow!!!
<Mydim3> lol
<phillw> Mydim3: what is the other (I don't do games).
<Mydim3> about steam
<Mydim3> it flashes black when i open it
<phillw> ianorlin: / SonikkuAmerica either of you use steam?
<Mydim3> phill
<phillw> Mydim3: I don't use Steam, it's not something I use - but I am aware of it. If you cannot find anyone on here, try http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93
<Mydim3> i tried that
<Mydim3> how do you use vnc viewer
<Mydim3> [?
<ianorlin> no I don't really use steam there is #ubuntu-steam though
<Mydim3> nobody is on there
<phillw> you ssh -L into the remote, then trigger vncviewer on the remote. It's a bit messy, but it does work for my headless server on the server farm in France.
<phillw> Mydim3:  ^^
<phillw> Mydim3:  do learn the word patience.... and then what it means... we can only type so fast :D
<Mydim3> it says to get a address
<phillw> ianorlin: great, never thought of looking :)
<ianorlin> what game is this?
<phillw> Mydim3: yes ssh needs a target computer to log onto. The person with that remote computer will give you the address, and possibly the vnc port number. As I only have two people using mine, they know their port numbers do not clash :)
<Mydim3> me?
<ianorlin> yes mydim3
<Mydim3> ohhh its steam in general
<Mydim3> it flashes black when i start it up
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: I only use it on Windows...
<Mydim3> its buggy on lubuntu
<Mydim3> and i have a game i want to install
<phillw> Mydim3: I'd suggest the channel ian suggsted in that case
<Mydim3> but it won't let ne
<Mydim3> i tried that channel
<phillw> well, that is the channel to get help for steam. This is a general help channel.
<phillw> Mydim3: you also have to factor in that we are all un-paid volunteers. So, you need to be patient.
<Mydim3> i know
<Mydim3> how do you use my computer from vnc?
<phillw> Mydim3: you would need to enable such access.
<Mydim3> how do i do that?
<phillw> Mydim3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<greeter> it depends on a lot of things. if you're talking about remote access from another machine, it might not even be possible depending on your internet connection
<phillw> I use ssh -L for initial ssh connection and the system SCREAMS when I go for full GUI connection. That article is very good.
<Mydim3> i have teamviewer
<Mydim3> and teamviewer is WAY easier
<SonikkuAmerica> [ ssh -L ] AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<phillw> Mydim3: it does not work on a headless server in a server farm.... If only life was that easy :P
<Mydim3> but for personal use its way better
<phillw> Mydim3: that my French server speaks english is a big pluss :P
<Mydim3> lol
<phillw> Mydim3: indeed, but I have 10 VM's
<Mydim3> ohh lol
<Mydim3> on one computer?
<entreri> hey there, any way to get the real lxde theme on lubuntu ?
<entreri> without openbox and all
<entreri> the real lxde
<ianorlin> default lxde uses openbox
<entreri> oh ok, thanks. But what about the theme ?
<ianorlin> install the lxde-icon-theme for icon theme
<entreri> ok thanks I'll try that
<entreri> it works, but still the taskbar with the menu button is still blue lubuntu-default
<entreri> it would need to be dark, with the lxde real icon as a menu button
<phillw> entreri: Trust me, don't delete system folders. If you want to use another theme, download one (www.gnome-look.org).
<phillw> That is information from our head of Artwork...
<entreri> ok thank you
<entreri> I really like the theme of lxde, it rocks, and I think the lubuntu theme is too "minimal" and plain
<phillw> entreri: if you have any questions, head to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork Rafael is an amazing guy and will take the time to answer people personally.
<rafaellaguna> The menu button is independent. You must choose a new bitmap (right click)
#lubuntu 2014-06-15
<m5> Hi
<InfinityDriims> bonjour, je suis nouveau sur linux, j'aimerai savoir si l'on peut personnalisé lubuntu ?
<rafaellaguna> InfinityDriims, check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Theming
<JamesMc> Hello all. This is my first time and post on this channel. I currently use Ubuntu 13.10 on a HP G60-535DX 64-bit laptop. I am planning to backup all my data and do a clean install of Lubuntu. I like the thought of have more CPU and RAM resources available for programs rather than running in background.
<ianorlin> yes that makes sense although one annoying bug in 14.04 http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/ will have a way to get wifi working as the nm-applet doesn't show up by defualt
<JamesMc> Bug... humm... in other words - wifi does not work until applet shows up?
<rafaellaguna> w-fi works, but don't show up :)
<JamesMc> Ok
<JamesMc> Question about LuBuntu and VirtualBox? Has anyone had problems getting USB to work?
<holstein> JamesMc: not when adding support..
<rafaellaguna> Maybe you need to install the VirtualBox AddOns, to enable USB support
<JamesMc> Had a bit of trouble doing that in Ubuntu 13.10. Guess I was not doing it right.
<JamesMc> Pity that one cannot just install windows printer drivers directly into Lubuntu.
<holstein> JamesMc: nothing about lubuntu/ubuntu/linux is preventing that.. let the creator of the hardware and drivers know you would like that
<phillw> JamesMc: you may like to consider the open source VM system and free yourself from Oracle :) KVM is what drives the cloud and it is already in your kernel.
<JamesMc> <grin> I have a Lexmark x9575 multifunction printer that to date there is no support found.  My attempts to install software in Ubuntu were less than effective.
<phillw> JamesMc: have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/#Introduction_to_QA_tools and I'll have a dig for you, not heard of lexmark drivers, but will go look for you.
<JamesMc> Thanks phillw. I bookmarked that to checkout more.
<JamesMc> Phillw... to help in checking on Lexmark - http://support.lexmark.com/index?productCode=LEXMARK_X9575&page=product&locale=en&userlocale=EN_US#1
<phillw> JamesMc:  bad news... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=841943
<phillw> and that is about 6 years ago...
<JamesMc> Yeah phillw - and no generic drivers anywhere in sight.
<JamesMc> Which is why I may need Virtualbox to load XP and then the printer drivers.
<phillw> JamesMc: my black belt in google-fu has found this for you... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<JamesMc> Phillw... holy! I feel like Kung Fu Panda.
<phillw> I've never had a lexmark printer, so that is as much as I can help you. The thread looks useful :)
<SpComb> I'm trying to use the lubuntu-desktop session on Ubuntu 14.04 LTSP (i.e. netboot from ltsp-server), and it's not working
<SpComb> only error I have is this in my ~/.xsession-errors: /etc/X11/Xsession: 6: export: -s: bad variable name
<SpComb> which looks like a incarnation of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/139097
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 139097 in dash (Ubuntu) "dash variable expansion error using local, readonly, and export" [Low,Confirmed]
<SpComb> tracing it down,
<SpComb> /usr/share/xsessions/Lubuntu.desktop:Exec=/usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<SpComb> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40-ltsp-server:        DESKTOP_SESSION=$(echo $1 | sed "s/gnome-session --session=//g")
<SpComb> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70gconfd_path-on-session:  export MANDATORY_PATH=${GCONF_PREFIX}/${DESKTOP_SESSION}.mandatory.path
<SpComb> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70gconfd_path-on-session:  export DEFAULTS_PATH=${GCONF_PREFIX}/${DESKTOP_SESSION}.default.path
<SpComb> I think the ltsp-server script for determining DESKTOP_SESSION is particularly funny :)
<SpComb> but, uh, is that enough to really break the lubuntu session?
<SpComb> yeah, if I comment out that crap in the ltsp-server Xsession script then the lubuntu desktop works
<phillw> SpComb: can you ensure what you have found is added to the bug.
<phillw> much appreciated
<SpComb> I suppose this is mainly an ltsp-server bug
<rafaellaguna> sorry,, hi everyone
<mkdmz> Can anyone help me with this question:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/483396/how-do-i-set-up-custom-icons-for-my-pygi-app-documents
<SpComb> phillw: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/1330252
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1330252 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 14.04 ltsp-server /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40-ltsp-server DESKTOP_SESSION breaks lubuntu-desktop login" [Undecided,New]
<SpComb> seems like the /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ files are the same in Ubuntu 12.04 vs 14.04
<SpComb> what changed was /usr/share/xsessions/Lubuntu.desktop
<SpComb> it was just "/usr/bin/startlubuntu" before
<Unit193> Lubuntu went to upstart user sessions.
<SpComb> but imo the bug is in both the ltsp-server braindeadish gnome-session-sed'ing, or the gconfd use of `export FOO=...` in a dash script
<SpComb> let's see how the ltsp maintainers respond..
<SpComb> bets are on for them reassigning it to gconf
<SpComb> https://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg41762.html if someone's on the ltsp-discuss list and wants to reply to that thread with that launchpad bug link..
<SpComb> oops, that should have gone to #ltsp not here :)
<Unit193> Heh. :)
<Mydim3> can anyone tell me why when i try to install comodo dragon a error uccurs
<Mydim3> occurs
<gfredericks> After firefox has been running for days, all of a sudden it gets into a funk where every 3-10 keystrokes gets interpreted as backspace
<gfredericks> I've never seen this on another computer
<gfredericks> (and I've only used lubuntu on this one)
<gfredericks> no idea what to suspect though
<gfredericks> such a weird problem
#lubuntu 2015-06-08
 * ruttle waves
<johndave> hello
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> hiii
<n-iCe> !hello
<n-iCe> @hello
<New_to_Linux> Testing, testing. Is anyone there?
<New_to_Linux> Hello
<wxl> New_to_Linux: the rule with irc, is just ask away :)
<wxl> believe it or not, support channels usually don't get much chat
<New_to_Linux> Oh okay. I want to know if the Lubuntu torrent is free and legal. I'm new to torrents and I don't want to get into trouble
<wxl> New_to_Linux: yep. the foss community uses legal torrents a lot.
<wxl> New_to_Linux: since the software is free and open source, it's licensed in such a way that allows any sort of distribution.
<New_to_Linux> Now is it a virtual machine box like VMWare? Okay that sounds good. I also don't know which one to download
<teward> New_to_Linux: Desktop amd64 if you're doing it in a VM
<teward> and yes, VMware is fine to run it in, I do that for ISO tests
<teward> (during the dev cycle)
<teward> *looks at wxl* And wxl knows this, too >:)
<New_to_Linux> I'm on a PC laptop, pretty old. It will be ten years old next year
<wxl> well, amd64 is a safe assumption for new hardware
<wxl> anyways, the torrents and isos in general are NOT vms
<wxl> however, they are images that can be installed in a vm
<wxl> personally, i'd suggest grabbing i386 desktop if i were you
<wxl> and grab alternate if you're particularly low on resources and/or avoid guis :)
<guest8574> Does anyone know what would cause poor GTK performance?
<wxl> guest8574: if you want a specific answer, you may consider being more specific, and in particular, quantifying things.
<New_to_Linux> What's the alternative for a laptop? I want to download indie games without the risk of getting viruses. I have anti-virus software but outdated. I'm quite broke so I'm using what I have
<guest8574> I just tried booting a live CD of Lubuntu on an old laptop, and the drawing of GTK widgets is really slow.
<New_to_Linux> I'm doing this for freelance writing to make money as well. That's why I want the Lubuntu.
<guest8574> I can open up some config dialog, and see a blank window for half a second before it gets filled by widgets.
<guest8574> And the widgets are slow to redraw when I drag a window over them. In Windows XP, every single drawing event is instantaneous. You don't see all these ugly artifacts.
<wxl> New_to_Linux: you should have no problem downloading games in linux without getting viruses.
<wxl> guest8574: this is on the same machine?
<guest8574> Yes. XP and Lubuntu on an EeePC 1000HD.
<wxl> guest8574: if you don't have much memory, that may be the problem. live loads the whole OS in memory.
<wxl> guest8574: try loading windows live if you want a good comparison >:)
<New_to_Linux> So Lubuntu doesn't have a virtual machine like VMware. right?
<Kamilion> several
<wxl> New_to_Linux: lubuntu can be a guest or host for virtual amchines.
<guest8574> New_to_Linux: VMware works on Lubuntu.
<Kamilion> kvm, xen, virtualbox, vmware workstation, vmware player.
<guest8574> As well as VirtualBox, Qemu, DOSBox.
<Kamilion> if you wanna play with xen or kvm, they're preinstalled on my lubuntu remix for virtualization here: https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-deploy
<wxl> +1 for kvm
<Kamilion> guest8574: likely the laptop is not running with accelerated graphics. Everything must be rendered by the CPU pixel by pixel in that case.
<Kamilion> I have the same problem on big servers with old ATI video chips.
<Kamilion> but it's also pretty common for the older intel integrated video units like the i810
<guest8574> Kamilion: I do have hardware acceleration.
<guest8574> glxinfo | grep rendering
<guest8574> direct rendering: Yes
<Kamilion> we all do. MESA does software rendering of GL and has for ~15+ years
<guest8574> And glxgears runs at 60 FPS.
<Kamilion> Huh.
<Kamilion> And it's only GTK?
<Kamilion> which video adapter is X detecting?
<Kamilion> also, just because you can blit some polygons at a screen doesn't mean anything
<wxl> i remind us this is again in live
<Kamilion> glxgears gives me 1458 FPS for a $30 geforce 610
<Kamilion> even my cruddy old laptop did glxgears at ~400ish
<Kamilion> so if you're only seeing 60, something is amiss.
<guest8574> My monitor's refresh rate is 60 Hz, so that's maybe why.
<Kamilion> no, that just limits the frames you can actually see -- a GPU can render far faster than 60hz for simple geometry
<Kamilion> it's when you start getting into texture and lighting and shaders and full screen antialiasing that the performance comes down to what the monitor can display.
<guest8574> It even says so. http://pastebin.com/PtD7aCJz
<Kamilion> guest8574: http://puu.sh/ihy14/07a1a1ad3b.jpg
<Kamilion> this is a VM with no GPU passthrough and it's still getting ~700FPS.
<guest8574> When I run glxgears, it says that it synchronizes to the refresh rate. I don't know how to do otherwise.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/ihy9l/27f225b324.jpg
<Kamilion> you can see here by my opengl renderer that it's software rendering.
<Kamilion> i assume you're stuck with VSYNC because you're using a 2D only video adapter.
<Kamilion> what's this say: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL "
<Kamilion> (don't forget the space at the end of OpenGL )
<Kamilion> huh, i can't seem to get that output no matter where i try, guest8574
<Kamilion> tried six PCs and so far no instances of "Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate." message is appearing
#lubuntu 2015-06-09
<dorelyo> exit
<nitrofurano> hi everyone! i'm trying to run Lubuntu in an old Pentium 4 computer (2ghz) with S3 Savage - while the display performance (like window dragging) on Crunchbang is very acceptable, on Lubuntu it is painfully slow (you see the window redraw from bottom to up during 2 seconds in each window moving) - do someone know where can i tweak Lubuntu for performing similarly to Crunchbang, at least on these display issues? (i guess it's a x-server i
<nitrofurano> ssue or something like?) - the window managers i were using are those light ones, like Fluxbox, LXDE, WindowMaker, JWM, etc. - thanks! :)
<holstein> nitrofurano: #! will be older.. you are not comparing apples to apples there.. there are more variables
<holstein> but, you can always install minimal ubuntu
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> and just add openbox, or whatever you like.. though, i would try and do some testing and see if its hardware support related with the newer kernel..
<nitrofurano> i though that “fixing” that would be possible by simply tweaking, i didn’t want to do a fresh install again
<holstein> nitrofurano: sure.. and im not implying you need to
<nitrofurano> thanks
<holstein> nitrofurano: im saying, if *i* wanted something closer to #!, since you mention it specifically, i would install minimal, and add openbox
<holstein> i would then be able to move over the #! configs, and end up with basically #! with the ubuntu 15.04 base
<holstein> but, for your specific case, you can just boot into an openbox session, and see.. the biggest variable for me would be the GPU driver support
<holstein> lubuntu/lxde isnt doing any compositing.. in my hardware cases, specifically, lubuntu (any version) is quite similar in performance to #! (any version)
<nitrofurano> yes, and i'm trying a lot of these light window managers (except those like ratpoison )
<holstein> cool.. i wouldnt bother with "a lot".. i would try a few, then, try isolating the GPU driver
<holstein> anyways, first thing i would likely do, is just apply any updates.. sometimes, and kernel update can really make or break support
<nitrofurano> using around PekWM, WindowLab, WM2, 9WM, etc - all behaves the same, lagging on window motion, around 2 seconds each window redraw - it feels like the cpu is a 8088 or something like...
<holstein> i would use openbox, since, thats what you are comparing
<nitrofurano> i also have openbox installed
<holstein> try to get as close as you can to apples to apples, rather than apples to oranges
<nitrofurano> they are all behaving all the same
<holstein> you have *many* different things between #! and lubuntu
<nitrofurano> yes, i see
<holstein> you are assuming its lxde vs openbox.. or, crunchbang vs lubuntu.. so, maybe try, comparing the different kernels, and drivers in the modular kernel
<nitrofurano> i guess the package of the module is xserver-xorg-video-savage ? perhaps it's some bug there, or just some misconfiguration/mistweaking?
<holstein> nitrofurano: well, i dont think we can even throw around the term "bug" yet
<nitrofurano> i see...
<holstein> i mean, you could have a bug specific to just your hardware.. but, you also could just have older hardware.. or, a hardware issue..
<holstein> what would i do? if i had an installed system, first thing i would do is put a custom xorg.conf in place specifying the vesa driver
<holstein> i wouldnt be worried about the resolution, etc.. i would literally just want to see, lubuntu, lxde, and the vesa driver.. isolating out the driver support from the current kernel im trying
<holstein> *if* the desktop seems more performant, then, thats where i would start.. again, by simiply checking that the updates for my OS are applied, and that im booted into the most current kernel and kernel drivers for my hardware
<nitrofurano> editing /etx/X11/xorg.conf ? where?
<holstein> then, what i usually do is try a newer mainline kernel.. i know how to easily remove those mainline kernels.. also, i can test newer and older kernels with the live iso for different releases
<holstein> nitrofurano: you wont be able to "edit" that file, since, its likely not there.. and again, this is *not* a "fix" for breakage, or a "bug".. this is just a simple way i would isolate out GPU driver support
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 for example
<holstein> i would drop that in as-is, knowing how to remove it using a live iso, or tty, if the system wont boot with it
<holstein> im not trying to get the perfect desktop setup there.. i *know* the display resolution is going to be wrong, etc.. but, im just wanting to test opening and dragging a window or 2.. from that test i can get a better idea of what might be happening
<holstein> then, i can make a note of what, in #! is supporting my hardware.. note the kernel version, etc..
<nitrofurano> yes, no problem about - so i'll backup the existing one and try this one from the weblink you provided
<holstein> nitrofurano: you shouldnt have one
<nitrofurano> i actually had one, because i needed some missing resolutions, like 1280x960
<holstein> nitrofurano: sure. so *that* can be breaking your setup
<holstein> nitrofurano: try using the "stock" lubuntu and see how the performance is..
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/savage.4.html might be relevant, and able to be adapted
<holstein> try, again, isolating.. try getting the desktop working, stock.. seeing the performance you want. *then* go from there implementing the modes you prefer
<holstein> could be, your xorg.conf is from #!, and specifying something incorrectly to ubuntu
<holstein> if you havent installed any proprietary GPU drivers, i would simply rename the xorg.conf you have put in place, and reboot, letting lubuntu specify as stock lubuntu would/should, and see how the perfomance is..
<nitrofurano> xorg.conf i have now there: https://etherpad.mozilla.org/xorgconf2aaa
<holstein> nitrofurano: sure, have you changed the name of it? and rebooted to stock lubuntu? if not, try that
<holstein> *then* you can try specifying the vesa driver.. and see how the performance is..
<nitrofurano> yes, i made a backup, replaced that, and now rebooting
<holstein> nitrofurano: sure. *dont* replace it.. actually *dont* use an xorg.conf.. try with stock lubuntu
<holstein> you can simply rename whatever you are using.. xorg.confBACKUP or whatever
<nitrofurano> yes, it's a lot faster now! thanks! :)
<holstein> cool.. so, dont use the same xorg.conf from #!.. just implement whatever desktop geometry you want a different way
<nitrofurano> so would be better keeping that way, or should i try the savage driver later? and how can i add the respective line at xorg.conf?
<nitrofurano> thanks! :)
<holstein> nitrofurano: i would keep stock lubuntu, yes.. if its working, its working
<holstein> i install and use arandr
<nitrofurano> yes, it’s fine
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<nitrofurano> arandr? is that too much different from lxrandr (it's what i have being using more)
<nitrofurano> ?
<holstein> i try and find geometry settings there.. if not, i'll move to a custom xorg.conf
<nitrofurano> ah ok, i think i never used arandr that way - i'll try later
<nitrofurano> soon
<holstein> nitrofurano: i install, and use it, on *all* systems, since, yes, in my experience, i find it *can* implent geometry not found in other gui's
<holstein> and, i dont have to learn a new tool.. i can use arandr *everywhere*.. not needing the lxde, or gnome, or KDE, or whatever, specific tools
<holstein> anyways, again, thats *not* a fix.. just a suggestion to see if the geometry you desire is available..
<nitrofurano> excellent! and thanks a lot!!!! :)
<nitrofurano> have to go! bye, and thanks again! :)
<holstein> o/
<nitrofurano> o/
<suncokret> will lubuntu plan to use systemd and when?
<pleia2> suncokret: lubuntu 15.04, which came out in April, uses systemd
<suncokret> and can you use it without systemd?
<pleia2> there is not an option for that
<pleia2> it's open source, so you could rewrite the system and replace the init system, but that's a lot of work and it will likely be quite buggy
<suncokret> if lubuntu 16.04 will also use systemd then i will stay on lubuntu 14.04
<pleia2> I don't see Ubuntu (which Lubuntu is based on) changing direction with regard to systemd any time soon, 16.04 will have systemd
<wxl> yeah i mean the whole world has went systemd, so :)
<suncokret> so then i will stay on lubuntu 14.04 more than three years
<suncokret> 14.04 works great and i don't have need to use 16.04 expecially if it use systemd which is bad
<Eliz> *shrug* whatever floats your boat, but once support ends dunno what to tell ya
<wxl> …in your opinion
<Eliz> any particular reason you think it's "bad" besides popular (or impopular) opinion?
<suncokret> it is bad because linux lose freedom to choice
<wxl> there's no loss of such freedom
<wxl> the choice is yours
<Eliz> uh... what? lol
<suncokret> we need to have choice without systemd
<Eliz> to be completely fair
<wxl> it's just that your distro of choice may not provide support mechanisms for such a choice
<Eliz> you have the same amount of choice now that you did in the previous init system
<Eliz> *shrug*..
<wxl> yep
<Eliz> so, invalid it would seem, but given the channel I'll keep that debate out of here.
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> that being said, you've got our support on 14.04 for as long as we can give it suncokret
<Unit193> As of 15.05 you finally have a choice, before the system wouldn't work without upstart, for that release both are actually functional. :P
<Eliz> s/05/04/
<suncokret> much people say that systemd is bad, and that is no need to use it
<suncokret> but someone force linux distros to must use systemd
<Unit193> So how about you try it out and see if "it is bad" before you blindly follow the mass hurd.
<wxl> any many people say it's not, suncokret, but this is a support channel and we're not going to entertain such discussions here.
<suncokret> linus say it is bad...
<wxl> suncokret: we are not going to entertain this discuss here.
<wxl> s/discuss/discussion/
<suncokret> where is chanell for discussion?
<suncokret> :)
<pleia2> there's no good place for a systemd argument
<pleia2> it's been decided already
<wxl> #lubuntu-offtopic but i'm not sure you'll find anyone agreeing with you. if that's what you're looking for, try #systemd-haters
#lubuntu 2015-06-10
<gagalicious> how do i start nfs server? is there a command? i cant do service nfs restart
<lubuntero> hello all. ive installed lubuntu 15 and i have a problem with monitor resolution. my graphic card (SIS mirage) recognize my led screen as 4:3 resolution, not with 16:9. What can i do? mi computer is a pentium 4 with Gb ram an Sis mirage graphics
<holstein> 15.04, i would assume.. what i usually do is, i'll try arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> its a handy GUI tool.. otherwise, for my sis graphics devices, i ended up giving up on them, and just bypassing where possible, and giving the hardware away, or running headless
<holstein> sis graphics can be quite challening.. and the "best" luck i had was with the vesa driver
<holstein> i never tried implementing anything 16:9.. but, it could be, the "best" the hardware can do supporting linux is what is happening for you, right now
<holstein> you can search the general ubuntu and linux forums and channels, since, this is not specifc to lubuntu or lxde.. might find more hhelp that way
<holstein> otherwise, i suggest, if you can replace the card, you can likely get something quite cheap, used, if its a desktop machine
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis for example will be relevant for any ubuntu
#lubuntu 2015-06-11
<Poop4Brains> ChanServ Drone` acecipherzero airtonix amofiuhr_ AndrewLe1 Auctus benonsoftware Church cYmen_ daker DalekSec dkessel DLange drkokandy dte dust dzho Eliz elky gsilvapt happy-dude hggdh holstein hyperair i_pity_da_foo ianorlyn IdleOne jgknight JohnDoe_71Rus joshtau Kamilion kg krytarik LarrySteeze lewellyn Metacity mpmctoo NegativeFlare nolsen
<Poop4Brains> nopf Noskcaj ochosi OmahLinux pAt_ penguin1263 phunyguy Pici platt_ pleia2 Poop4Brains Sachiru schmidtm sfr^ spicypixel teward The_Eccentric TheSchaf Tm_T tsimpson ubottu ubuntulog Unit193 WildSoft wxl xMopxShell yofel
<joshtau> okay here we go
<Kamilion> yes?
<hyperair> lol
<Finetundra> can I ask questions about lxqt here?
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> does anyone know how to bind maximize to a key
<Finetundra> hi
<whytrytofly> i only have fullscreen but not the operation that i get from double clicking onto a windows bar
#lubuntu 2015-06-12
<norcimo5> hello
<ianorlyn> hi norcimo5 can I help?
<norcimo5> Oh sorry, I'm just a fan. Getting my feet wet again with IRC after xx years away.
<ianorlyn> there is #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat this channel is for support
<norcimo5> gotcha
<Dresk> So I did a distro upgrade from 14 to 15, and I'm noticing that I no longer have lubuntu-base in my packages, but I do have ubuntu-base - is that a problem?
<holstein> Dresk: from 14.10 to 15.04?
<Dresk> holstein: Yes sir / maam
<holstein> Dresk: do you still have lubuntu 15.04?
<holstein> if things look "normal" in lxde, and you are in a lubuntu session, i would say, all is well.. those are just "meta-pacakges"
<Dresk> holstein: Meaning, what, in terms of having?
<holstein> Dresk: are you booting into lxde?
<Dresk> All does look well, yes
<Dresk> holstein: Yes, I am
<holstein> Dresk: cool.. i say,  enjoy, then, and dont worry with the meta-package
<Dresk> holstein: It was offputting to me when everyday I would get Software Updates for "lubuntu-base", but now it's "ubuntu-base"
<holstein> Dresk: you can look in the package manager of your choice, and see what the differences are in those meta packages
<Dresk> Well I don't have lubuntu-base anymore, it's not an available package
<holstein> could be, in the update, something was changed.. but, if you have lubuntu, you are fine
<Dresk> holstein: I always found it difficult to understand that I have "lubuntu"; what should I consider as definitive evidence that I have lubuntu versus Ubuntu to a point where I just use LXDE by default and have some Lubuntu packages for configuring stuff
<holstein> Dresk: sure.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> Dresk: when you have lxde installed, it will get updated, when updates come in, regardless of the meta package
<Eliz> Dresk: lubuntu is just ubuntu with a set of packages and a theme
<Eliz> all installed from the meta-package "lubuntu-base"
<Dresk> Argh!
<Dresk> Eliz: That's the package I lost!
<holstein> sure
<holstein> and thats *fine*
<Eliz> Dresk: it's not a real package
<holstein> thats *not* lubuntu, or lxde.. thats just a meta package
<Eliz> Dresk: essentially it's a blank package that says "install these packages"
<Eliz> you still have all the other packages,
<Dresk> Shouldn't I still see it in some form?
<Eliz> and those are still updated
<holstein> it says "install the lubuntu base that is a set of packages described by the name".. you *sill* have the packages, and they get updated
<Eliz> Dresk: worst case, `apt-get install lubuntu-base`
<Eliz> that'll just work
<Dresk> Eliz: Would you recommend I do that when I have ubuntu-base installed and, as of now, everything seems fine?
<holstein> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.59 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<holstein> you will still see that meta-package, if having a meta-package installed feels particularly "soothing" to you
<Eliz> it ultimately really doesn't matter
<Eliz> you can install it
<holstein> you dont need it, since, you have lubuntu/lxde ubuntu installed, and are getting updates
<Eliz> won't change much :p
<Eliz> the fact it's "missing" literally will change nothing
<holstein> its just a meta-package name, and things are changing..
<Dresk> I thank yourselves for your time, it puts me to ease
<Dresk> One other issue I have, I would greatly appreciate opinions on the matter - many of the applications I have come from Canonical (spelling?), and they take forever to update some of these apps (such as Pidgin) - what is someone to do in this scenario?  Does (L)Ubuntu have a well-supported, maybe semi-official repo for keeping things more up-to-date than Canonical?
<Eliz> Dresk: no
<Eliz> Dresk: we're not using any extra repos outside of the ubuntu repos
<Eliz> find a closer mirror
<holstein> Dresk: its not a rolling release.. they actually *never* update them, by design
<holstein> you only get security updates, to most components.. web browsers are an exception
<Dresk> One thing I noticed, heh
<Eliz> oh, that kind of fast
<Eliz> lol
<holstein> there are PPA's that a creator can use to give you versions..
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> or, you can build and install whatever versions you want
<Eliz> thought you meant "slow to download" heh
<holstein> what do i do in this scenario? i use stock sources when i can.. then, if i "Trust" the creator/maintainer of a PPA, i'll try it, knowing the risk and how to remove the  source
<cheche1> Hi, I am searching for mame-ui on lubuntu 14.04 something similar to http://imagenes.es.sftcdn.net/es/scrn/54000/54089/mameui-04-700x525.jpg
<holstein> !mame-ui
<holstein> !info mame-ui
<ubottu> Package mame-ui does not exist in vivid
<holstein> cheche1: what are you trying to accomplish?
<cheche1> holstein: I hae mame running just fine on lubuntu
<cheche1> but it lacks of a user interface
<holstein> cheche1: im not sure what that *.jpg is, but, it looks like a simple file manager.. what are you trying to do?
<cheche1> is a file manager with screenshot of the games
<cheche1> people do not remember the name of the game, but does remember the screeenshot. :-)
<holstein> cheche1: of "the games"?
<cheche1> holstein: yes, sorry.
<holstein> http://gmameui.sourceforge.net/
<cheche1> holstein: yes. but it is not in lubuntu.
<holstein> cheche1: sure.. i dont see it in the ubuntu repos, correct
<holstein> cheche1: i dont think anything promises that.. but, if you like, you can implement the functionality you want
<cheche1> holstein: there is as well gnome-video-arcade
<holstein> cheche1: cool.. try it
<holstein> !info gnome-video-arcade
<ubottu> gnome-video-arcade (source: gnome-video-arcade): Simple MAME frontend. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (vivid), package size 1503 kB, installed size 3361 kB
<holstein> looks like few dependencies..
<holstein> launches.. looks good..
<cheche1> I did, but it does not have screen shot of the games. Maybe I need to research what content is missing.
<holstein> cheche1: or, maybe nothing is missing, at all.. but the software doesnt promise a screenshot.. try the other option, and see that it provides the functionality you seek.. you can also try main #ubuntu and see if anyone is using mame, since, its not speicifc to lubuntu/lxde
<cheche1> holstein: seems like gmameui is deleted https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmameui/
<holstein> cheche1: yes. its not there.. its not in the stock ubuntu repos
<holstein> cheche1: you'll want to look at the link i gave for a current fork.. you can ask the creators of the software for an ubuntu package
<cheche1> holstein: sure.
<Dresk> Well, after upgrading to 15.04 everything seems peachy, but both a native PulseAudio application (Teamspeak 3) and a non-native PulseAudio application (Pidgin) are giving me about a full second of latency in playback now, whereas lots of other apps are just fine
<holstein> those should have latency
<holstein> maybe not a full second,but, i dont think you can assume the issue yet.. could be networking related, etc
<Dresk> holstein: They didn't have latency before
<Dresk> holstein: I've been using Teamspeak3 since it was released and latency is not a feature of the app, let alone latency on the sounds it plays (it has latency in both sounds and people speaking)
<Dresk> holstein: As for Pidgin, again, prior to upgrading, it had no latency, whereas now it has latency and it cuts off at the end, pretty much trimming the amount of time the latency took
<Dresk> holstein: Audacious works just fine, playing my music instantly, XChat plays sound immediately, VLC again, immediately
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> why cant i put the bootflag to several partitions of a drive
<whytrytofly> or to ask in another why...why doesnt grub detectmy secondary OS
<ianorlin> whytrytofly: which secondary os it should automatically I have it detecting 4 on my computer did you edit grub or something
<whytrytofly> ianorlin: im editing grub now...secondary it puppy, seems like there is no autodetect
<ianorlin> hmm haven't tried it with puppy although I thought that was mainly booted from live media
<Gman> Hello Everyone, how are you doing?
#lubuntu 2015-06-13
<Gman> I need help with a KDE based program.
<Gman> Is there anyone that could help?
<ianorlin> Gman: which KDE based program can you be more specific
<ianorlin> also might get better help in Kubuntu since I don'tuse KDE much
<Gman> No, I am using Lubuntu.
<Gman> I was using recorditnow.
<Gman> I recorded an hour's worth of video when somehow I was logged out before it started encoding. When I logged back in, 1 hour of video recording was lost.
<Gman> I am not sure how to recover it.
<Gman> All help will be greatly appreciated.
<ianorlin> Gman: I am not sure
<Gman> Should I check with the Kubuntu IRC? they probably have some good knowledge on certain programs.
<ianorlin> Gman: that is what I was trying to tell you
<Gman> Yes?
<Gman> If you don't know, that's okay.
<holstein> Dresk: so, only things using your microphone, then?
<holstein> Dresk: are you using pulse? or interested in troubleshooting this, at all?
<Dresk> holstein: I am interested, and no, it doesn't have anything to do with the mic
<holstein> Dresk: so, how do you know teamspeak introduces latency? then?
<holstein> from the network? when someone else is speaking? that will have latency
<Dresk> holstein: No, playing back local files, simple as that, the app can also just play sounds for notifications
<holstein> Dresk: teamspeak is not for playing back local files.. how are you playing back a local file with it?
<holstein> are you using pulse audio?
<Dresk> holstein: In the interface; for example, if a user leaves a channel, a sound is played, a .wav file, and that's delayed
<Dresk> holstein: Yes, the app natively supports it
<holstein> how do you know its delayed?
<sebastian> how can i jailbreak from lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2015-06-14
<DenkBrettl> hi all
<Nairwolf> hi ;
<DenkBrettl> I'm trying to install 15.04 with the alternate install cd and there seems to be an issue with dependencies around libmirclient8
<DenkBrettl> is this a known bug and if so is there a workaround?
<Nairwolf> sorry, I can't help you (I thought it was #lubuntu-offtopic)
<miheerdew> My display has been offset. You can see a grey background there. Windows only expand as much as the desktop background
<miheerdew> http://postimg.org/image/dhqpdnv6r/
<miheerdew> The margins in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml are already 0
<miheerdew> ^^ Any help?
#lubuntu 2016-06-13
<protonaut> Hey guys. I'm having an issue with LXDM. So basically, I'm running GalliumOS on my Chromebook, which is based on Kubuntu. The login manager, howevew, is LXDM. The problem is, there is no guest session in the login screen. Anyway that I can make it appear?
<lynorian> protonaut, LXDM does not have a guest session I don't think
<lynorian> if you switch to lightdm it might appear
<lynorian> although galliumOS is not officially supported here
<protonaut> Damn. Has anyone figured out how to add a guest session to LXDM? P.S. I know GalliumOS isn't supported here, it's just the Gallium IRC is empty, and neither the Ubuntu or Kubuntu IRC were willing to help.
<teward> protonaut: that won't change here
<teward> we don't support non-Ubuntu
<teward> that's all the *buntu IRCs
<lynorian> I don't see that feature being added to LXDM being likely either
<protonaut> Well, Gallium is just Kubuntu optimized for Chromebooks. Anyway, I didn't have a problem with the OS, just LXDM, so I decided to go to the Lubuntu IRC. Sorry if I was a bother, I just wanted to find a solution to this problem.
<n00b0t> Just installed on my netbook however it's stuck during booting
<n00b0t> The gui didn't work with USB either so I clock the install straight away.
<n00b0t> This is the error http://m.imgur.com/Jl7Af2E
<hateball> n00b0t: try booting with nomodeset
<n00b0t> How?
<hateball> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<n00b0t> Cool I got the gui. Should I permanently set it to nomodeset?
<hateball> n00b0t: what GPU do you have?
<hateball> n00b0t: "lspci -k" !paste the VGA stuff
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<n00b0t> hateball it's a netbook with Intel atom so I guess integrated.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17287775/
<hateball> n00b0t: is this 16.04?
<n00b0t> Yes. The display is also stuck at 800x600 rather than 1024x600
<hateball> n00b0t: if you run "xrandr" does that suggest 1024x600 being supported?
<n00b0t> hateball nope
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> other than trying newer mesa from PPA (like https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers ) I don't really know
<n00b0t> Cool. I'll look intro that. Thanks for all the help
<hateball> n00b0t: PPAs are unsupported tho, so it's at your own risk
<n00b0t> Ok
<ReefCat> hello
<swift110> hey all
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> I've installed kodi on Lubuntu 16.04 and configured it to start in stand alone mode. This triggered some disk check message to override all display http://i.imgur.com/Bz3vgkv.jpg
<n-iCe> hi
<ThePendulum> I can open up a TTY but this will immediately flash back, and I got kodi itself displaying earlier with this constantly flashing through
<ThePendulum> I know this message can show up while booting as of 16.04, but I'm not sure what's causing it to forcefully display after booting
<ThePendulum> It isn't halting boot or anything, it just keeps prompting itself
<PersonABC> clear
#lubuntu 2016-06-14
<q14r5t7u8i8ki>  the sound I have in VB only in SMP using ALSA + name the sound card. VLC no adio any the sounds device.  In browsers no sound.
<theos> hi
<theos> lxlock is not working. what should i do?
<hoverboots> When we going to see the new LXQT desktop on lubuntu?
<feneco> 16.10 maybe
<feneco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<manos> hello
<manos> test can you read me?
<theos> nop
#lubuntu 2016-06-15
<cooldharma06> hi all
<cooldharma06> i am using lubuntu 14.04
<cooldharma06> is there anyway to upgrade to 16.04
<hateball> !ltsupgrade | cooldharma06
<ubottu> cooldharma06: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<cooldharma06> ubottu thansk for the info, is there any way to do manually or it will make any issues
<cooldharma06> just to know or i ll wait. :)
<ubljudak> Hi, I got problem with xorg... it bassically uses 12-15% CPU while eveything is IDLE, when using something - Google chrome/youtube .. everything lags and freezes. This begun to happen with the new kernel 4.4.x., With old kernel 3.x.x.x. i had no such issues.
<ubljudak> worst of all .. it happend randomly, sometime i turn on laptop... it lags, some time it doesn't.
<ubljudak> my current solution is restarting lightdm, which helps SOMETIMES.... wondered if there is any possible long term solution ?
<MeorNet> Search results turn up two sites for lubuntu - .net and .me. Which one is official? I'd like a secondary source to back it up, too.
<wxl> lubuntu.me, MeorNet
<wxl> .net is maintained by the original creator of Lubuntu and it doesn't always keep pace with development like .me does. those of us who actually do the heavy lifting came up with .me
<MeorNet> Do they carry the same software? Do you still work with the original owner?
<wxl> yes and no. .net references the same project, but the links are almost always behind the curernt release
<wxl> as for the original creator, he's not really involved in the development of Lubuntu at all
<wxl> in any way
<n-iCe> oh
<MeorNet> Ok, thanks. I'll see you on Lubuntu! (windows 7 slows this not-really-old sucker down to its knees)
<n-iCe> both sites own the same isos?
<wxl> neither of them "own" the isos
<wxl> they both reference isos on the canonical servers
<n-iCe> I see
<n-iCe> so both are the same
<wxl> except .net usually references old isos
<MeorNet> the "linking" from piracy sites argument comes to mind
<wxl> currently it seems up to date but that's not always the case
<MeorNet> also, one more question: does lubuntu work with Rufus?
<wxl> don't know what/who rufus is.
<MeorNet> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<lynorian> MeorNet, I don't think we test with that
<wxl> nope
<wxl> we use default ubuntu tools, though we've been exploring something new someone in our community has developed
<wxl> i'm having a brain fart. what's nio's thing called, lynorian ?
<MeorNet> it says it works with ubuntu, and i've had amazing luck with every ISO, so i'll give it a try and report back
<lynorian> but maybe mkusb
<lynorian>  mkusb
<wxl> yes that
<wxl> !mkusb | MeorNet
<wxl> aw darnit
<wxl> i thought we had a factoid for that
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<n-iCe> wxl: do you actually use lubuntu?
<wxl> n-iCe: at home, yep.
<MeorNet> mkusb isn't for windows, which  is where your prime switching target it probably
<MeorNet> *is
<n-iCe> wxl: and, at work?
<wxl> n-iCe: kubuntu
<wxl> i argued for lubuntu to be our standard desktop but our IT manager was a little bit more inclined towards fancier graphics and more cruft :/
<wxl> he felt that users would prefer it (given that we switched from XP, i doubt it, but whatever)
<n-iCe> I see
<MeorNet> is the OS you're on now linux?
<n-iCe> Why always ubuntu?
<n-iCe> why not fedora? debian?
<n-iCe> arch?
<wxl> MeorNet: yep
<MeorNet> n-iCe: in my opinion, user-friendly, very supported
<wxl> n-iCe: primary reason is the community.
<MeorNet> wxl: then there's no reason not to
<wxl> MeorNet: oh i could switch any time i want, but it's a matter of dogfooding
<MeorNet> i'm talking bout with the manager
<wxl> yeah he still doesn't want ot hear it :)
<MeorNet> anyway, i'm going to install lubuntu, and check back
<n-iCe> Linux nice 4.4.0-22-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 22:03:46 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<n-iCe> Is that I use.
<n-iCe> what*
<n-iCe> I think that's the last lubuntu kernel
<wxl> last released is:
<wxl> !info linux-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.24.25 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<wxl> current is:
<Unit193> wxl: Xenial is default, mate.
<wxl> !info linux-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.25.26 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<n-iCe> soo, I'm out of date
<n-iCe> I just did upgrade
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> dist-upgrade was missing, to get linux-headers-4.4.0-24
<n-iCe> installing
<n-iCe> Hostname: nice - OS: Linux 4.4.0-22-generic/x86_64 - CPU:  - Processes: 195 - Uptime: 4h 16m - Load Average: 0.20 - Memory Usage: 2162.89mb/7893.35mb (27.40%) - Disk Usage: 22.00gb/234.41gb (9.39%)
<n-iCe> [Kernel: 4.4.0-22-generic] [Uptime: 4:16:58] [CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz 858.691 MHz] [Load average: 0.20 0.60 0.82] [RAM: 2 GB of 8 GB used] [Swap: 0 KB of 8 GB used] [Disks: 188 GB of 221 GB free] [Network: 960 KB received, 960 KB transmitted] [Audio: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)] [Video: Intel
<n-iCe> Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integr
<n-iCe> ated Graphics Controller (rev 09)]
<n-iCe> lubuntu runs very well here
<MeorNet> You were right wxl - Rufus doesn't work. Is there anything I should use on Windows 7?
<Unit193> LinuxLiveUSB creator, last I knew.
<wxl> MeorNet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<wxl> though it oddly does mention rufus
 * wxl doesn't do windows (except in virtual machines)
<MeorNet> ah
<MeorNet> I do graphics as a hobby, so I have to use windows.
<MeorNet> god damnit adobe please linux
<swift110_> hey all
<wxl> swift110_: ok
<swift110_> hey how are you wxl
<wxl> swift110_: ummmmm. ok :)
<swift110_> good wxl
#lubuntu 2016-06-16
<MultiKoopa> hello
<dust> good that u added clipit to the lubuntu install... its gtk what will be used with lxqt or is that part of the basic funktionality?
<stevelitt> Lubuntu 16.04 in a Qemu VM on Void Linux: Every day I do apt-get update;apt-get upgrade, and almost every day the message from the apt-get upgrade command says nothing to download. But every day, that little GUI upgrade dunning app says I need to upgrade. Why do the two disagree?
<wxl> stevelitt: i betcha you'd get something if you dist-upgraded
<wxl> !dist-upgrade | stevelitt
<ubottu> stevelitt: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<dust> !lxqt
<dust> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxqt
<ubottu> dust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dust> lol
<dust> will lxqt be ready at 16.10?
<wxl> dust: unclear
<dust> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djlBlZxFu4o
<dust> Thoughts on Lubuntu 16.10 Moving to LXQt From LXDE | Vlog
<wxl> tl;dr?
<teward> wxl: guess he can't do the bulletpoints on it heh
<teward> oops
<teward> dust: do you have a cliffs-notes on your thoughts?
<teward> or no?
<dust> cliffs-notes?
<teward> bullet points
<teward> the 'summary' of your thoughts, so we aren't forced to spend 8 minutes we don't have to hear your thoughts
<teward> (hence wxl's 'tl;dr')
<dust> that vid isnt me
<teward> dust: well, do you care to summarize the points in the video then?
<teward> again, 8 minutes we don't have
<dust> he thinks more stuff moves to qt so a dekstop with qt makes sense
<eipi10> why would synaptic show 50K+ packages, but aptitude 80K+?
#lubuntu 2016-06-17
<Geogts88> super lubuntu novice here and i just installed the drivers for an archer t1u wireless usb adapter by copying and pasting the commands from the installation manual.  the internet works now but the wireless info doesn't show up in the default network manager at the bottom right toolbar.  this woulnd't be a big deal but now i don't know how to activate my vpn.  it seems as though it will only work with the wired connection
<Geogts88> so how can i get the wireless info to show up in network manager so that i can utilize my vpn?
<teward> the best way to see if 16.04 will cause issues on my laptop would be to LiveUSB boot right?
<hateball> well it wont cover all scenarios, but it's a good start
<teward> mainly concerned about the change in 16.04 of no fglrx :P
<leszek> radeon driver works fine
<joem86> FYI, on the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu) it mentions the minimum requirements for installing lubuntu as 3 GB of HD space, but the 16.04 installer requires 4.8 GB (my HD was 4.1 GB, and the installer wouldn't continue)
<joem86> I put in an SD card to install it, so it's not a blocker for me
<fguimont> Is there a way to upgrade to 16.04 from the command line? I can't seem to find any doc on this.
<teward> fguimont: upgrade from what?  What version do you currently have?
<fguimont> I'm on 15
<fguimont> teward: ^^
<fguimont> What's the best way to upgrade from lubuntu 15 to 16? (idealy from the cli)
<philuk2000> Please help: I set up an extended monitor previously in lubuntu and then chnaged it back to make my laptop screen primary but not I have no toolbar/start panel on my primary display and do not know the command line to open monitor settings
<lynorian> philuk2000, lxrandr
<philuk2000> lynorian: but that only give me the option to change resolution - nothing to redisplay my taskbar
<wxl> philuk2000: yes but by making for a bigger resolution you might find it
<lynorian> philuk2000, oh to get your panel and don't have your external monitor
<lynorian> lxpanelctl config and put it on your laptop monitor
<philuk2000> lynorian: Awesome!!! :) two weeks without a taskbar was getting difficult!
#lubuntu 2016-06-18
<tcoupload> Hi
<tcoupload> is someone there?
<tcoupload> hi
<tcoupload> is someone alive?
<lynorian> yes tcoupload but do you have a question?
<tcoupload> yes
<tcoupload> i has lubuntu and i bought an printer HP 2130
<tcoupload> in HP page said lubunt drivers were not the latest so i download them from HP
<tcoupload> i run the setup and all seems ok... but when i print the test page the printer starts but froze at the middle
<tcoupload> any sugestion?
<lynorian> tcoupload, I am not really sure I don't have the hardware
<lynorian> how are you trying to connect the hp printer
<tcoupload> no.. it already connect and hplib-3.16.5 (hp drivers) installed
<tcoupload> i thought it was a error with Hp prints so i tested with an epson DX5000 and the same happens
<tcoupload>  i bought an printer HP 2130, in HP page said lubunt drivers were not the latest so i download them from HP, i run the setup and all seems ok... but when i print the test page the printer starts but froze at the middle...
#lubuntu 2016-06-19
<streetwitch> What does my laptop do after it goes to sleep and turns black?
<streetwitch> Does it stop processes?
<bipul> tsimonq2, Hi
<mohsen_> Hi, alt_shift toggle for switching keyboard layout doesn't work, output of localectl status: https://ptpb.pw/GfWF
<mohsen_> I tried to set the keyboard variant but it still shows only that "," in front of keyboard  variant in the status
<uldics_> Hello! I have a problem in Lubuntu with Bluetooth. It kind of works, but as soon as I pair my keyboard, it shows as connected but doesn't work. Wifes PC has default Ubuntu and same packages (searched in Synaptic for bluetooth), there it works perfectly - with same USB BT dongle attached. What could be in the way on my PC?
<uldics_> The attachment on wifes PC is handled by gnome-control-center, which I do not have on Lubuntu
#lubuntu 2017-06-12
<adrian___> hello
<prem> Dear Sir, i reboot my lubuntu after that unable to open the system or run the lubuntu
<prem> please help.
<antis> Hello, prem. Please what happened?
<prem> Hii, Antis. actually when i click on log out and after that reboot.
<prem> then unable to run system.
<antis> do you see anything on screen?
<prem> yes, it shows press any key to restart.
<antis> so i assume "initramfs" ?
<antis> can you start into "grub" bootloader?
<prem> no unable to, when i press any key. System automatically goes into boot mode
<antis> ok. yeah, you just met that buddy "initramfs". :) do you see any message or anything above that?
<antis> basically your file system is corrupted. do you have a lubuntu (or another) livesystem (dvd or usb-stick) at hand?
<antis> prem, fire up a live system and copy/type the following line:
<antis> sudo fsck.ext4 -v -f -c /dev/sda1
<antis> NOTE: make sure you are checking the right disk or partition (in most cases "/dev/sda1", if Lubuntu is the only system installed).
<prem> ok
<prem> let me try. then let you know
<prem> thank you for your help.
<antis> btw. "fsck" is for "file-system check", you get good information on that here -> https://www.maketecheasier.com/check-repair-filesystem-fsck-linux/
<antis> as always, the process take runs for some minutes, so take a deep breath, get yourself a cup of tea or coffee. and finally it should find something and get you back to work as quick as possible. :)
<antis> would also suggest making backup every now and then (e.g. via "BackInTime" automated backup tool)
<nitin__> my wifi not connected
<nitin__> i am using usb wireless adapter
<nitin__> is anybody can help me please
<hateball> nitin__: what chipset?
<hateball> !details | nitin__
<ubottu> nitin__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<hateball> nitin__: "lspci -k" to show network chipset and associated module
<hateball> !paste | nitin__
<ubottu> nitin__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nitin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24840840/
<hateball> nitin__: oh sorry I didnt notice you said USB
<nitin__> its a TP-LINK TL-WDN3200
<hateball> Realtek chipsets are... not fun to work with
<hateball> nitin__: can you see networks but not connect to them?
<nitin__> yes i can see the networks
<nitin__> but its connecting and disconnected automatically
<hateball> nitin__: can you unplug the device, and then plug it back in, then run "dmesg" and pastebin the output
<nitin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24840866/
<hateball> nitin__: can you try "sudo iwconfig wlxe894f617ce28 power off" to disable powersaving for that device
<hateball> nitin__: Is the signal OK? It just disconnects even if you had a good signal?
<nitin__> signal is ok
<nitin__> i have done power off command also
<hateball> nitin__: Had you done it before? Or did you mean you ran it just now?
<nitin__> i had done it
<nitin__> but nothing happening
<nitin__> everything seems ok but wifi still not connecting
<hateball> nitin__: guess you can try some of the tips here to adjust options https://askubuntu.com/questions/453110/rtl8187-wireless-card-drops-signal-within-seconds
<hateball> Personally I refuse to buy realtek chipsets any more, so I dont know how to troubleshoot it further
<nitin__> if it is this one then i have another adapter as well
<nitin__> i will give information for this as well
<hateball> nitin__: Is the other adapter not working either?
<hateball> If so, paste the dmesg info when you plug it in, so we can see what chipset and what module it loads
<nitin__> yes
<hateball> I shall brb
<nitin__> ohk i have to remove the exisiting one right?
<nitin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24840934/
<hateball> Oh they left. But apparently their other adapter uses the same realtek chipset
#lubuntu 2017-06-13
<nitin__> hi my wifi usb adapter is not working with lubuntu
<nitin__> any help please?????
<nitin__> nobody ?
<hateball> nitin__: hello
<hateball> nitin__: I saw the other adapter you posted had the same chipset
<hateball> (yesterday)
<nitin__> any thing that you can help me with that
<nitin__> hateball ?
<hateball> nitin__: Well not really. As I said I have personally abandoned all Realtek chipsets because I rarely get them to work
<hateball> So I don't know any common ways to make them work
<hateball> nitin__: You could try asking in #ubuntu or even #linux I guess, as it's not a distro-specific problem. Get more eyes on it that way
<nitin__> ok much apreciate your answer
<nitin__> thank you so much
<Shawn|i7-720QM> hi
<Shawn|i7-720QM> why does lubuntu keep freezing when sharing a program like google chrome between monitors?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> rather, google chrome freezes
<lynorian> Shawn|i7-720QM, are you monitors mirroed?
<lynorian> does it happen when google chrome is on one monitor ever
<Shawn|i7-720QM> nope, they are in side by side
<Shawn|i7-720QM> mode
<Shawn|i7-720QM> whenever I try to move google chrome to the other monitor, it freezes
<Shawn|i7-720QM> then I can't close it and have to restart
<lynorian> Shawn|i7-720QM, even with say lxtask?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> what is that
<lynorian> that can foricble close stuff
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh
<lynorian> the default task manager in lubuntu
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I wonder if gorian is here
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well, I can try
#lubuntu 2017-06-14
<iv_tavares> I'm new using linux and I've installed lubuntu in a old notebook that I have but the touchpad or even the mouse are not working properly. The left click doesn't work eveytime
<Hanit> Hello, can anyone help me out with a tool that I can use for my project
<Hanit> I have a laptop with no disk drive but it has a hard drive
<Hanit> I wish to install lubuntu onto it, but i obviously cannot burn a disk with the installation package
<Hanit> I do have a 4gb flash drive. How can I use my flashdrive to install Lubuntu onto my computer?
<Hanit> note, I'm not really interested in a live Lubuntu for trial purposes. I want to install Lubuntu onto my hard drive
<Hanit> Unless that live instance can also be used to install the OS onto my hard drive
<krytarik> Hanit: Yes, it can.
<Hanit> Thanks Krytarik, I've tried making a live disk using unetbootin. I plugged the drive into my computer and booted from the flash drive
<Hanit> The initial screen asked if i wanted to run the live OS or install it, etc
<Hanit> But after choosing either of the options, It failed miserably
<wxl> Hanit: did you have unetbootin download the ISO?
<Hanit> the screen displayed weird symbols/distorted image, and went black after some time
<Hanit> it never booted
<Hanit> no, i got the iso myself
<wxl> did you check the hashes?
<Hanit> i chose the desktop x64 iso
<Hanit> what does it mean to check the hashes?
<wxl> !md5 | Hanit
<ubottu> Hanit: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> you can find the hashes here:
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<wxl> you should verify the ISO to make sure it downloaded correctly
<wxl> then when you boot, you should check the media to ensure it copied correctly
<wxl> barring those issues, my guess is that you're probably having some sort of issue with your graphics card
<wxl> using e.g. nomodeset to boot might help
<wxl> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Hanit> so i'm unable to access the system32 folder on this windows machine
<Hanit> it's a school computer here at our computer lab
<Hanit> i can try the md5 checksum tonight on my own machine
<Hanit> if indeed the files downloaded and copied over correctly, then it must be nomodeset?
<Hanit> let me check out how to set that parameter
<wxl> no, then it must be something else, which is most likely a graphics issue
<Hanit> right, ok
<wxl> yuou should be able to hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a virtual terminal
<Hanit> but solving it would be to set the parameter aclled nomodeset
<wxl> you can login and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and it should give you some hints
<wxl> nomodeset is a common fix for graphics problems but it's not necessarily universal
<Hanit> perhaps i should remind you i am on a windows machine
<Hanit> win7 i believe
<Hanit> ctrl+alt+f1 did nothing
<wxl> that should be irrelevant
<Hanit> and i dont think terminal exists on windows
<wxl> while you're looking at the screwy boot screen?
<Hanit> ohhh, i thought you meant on the other computer which i am using to chat here right now
<wxl> i mean if your goal is trying to boot linux, you can't do it very well inside windows
<Hanit> let me give that a shot
<wxl> (unless you use a virtual machine)
<Hanit> it will take some time to re-copy the .iso contents using unetbootin again
<Hanit> meanwhile, please let me briefly explain the pretext of my situation
<Hanit> I bought a used computer with windows 10 preloaded. Upon powering it up, i discovered I was plagued by this annoying encryption system called bitlocker recovery
<wxl> brb
<Hanit> after much fiddling and research i figured out that I genuinely can't get past this bitlocker garbage because it's trying to protect the original user's data
<Hanit> so i decided to use this opportunity to just get rid of windows altogether... I plan to use this computer for things that dont require windows, and the specs on the machine are just low enough that it would greatly benefit from lubuntu
<Hanit> or really any linux distro
<Hanit> so i tried Remix os and lubuntu so far
<Hanit> both unsuccessful, similar reason. Upon booting from the flash drive I get an ugly garbled splash screen and it never boots
<Hanit> so now that you know the whole story, i hope you havent determined that my machine isn't capable of running a linux os
<Hanit> im worried that this bitlocker thing is an unavoidable obstacle or something
#lubuntu 2017-06-15
<Hanit> hi wxl, I do have to leave soon
<Hanit> have you returned to chat?
<ily123> what is new on 17.04
<tsimonq2> ily123: lots of thing
<tsimonq2> s
<ily123> like what
<tsimonq2> Like a new LXPanel
<ily123> should i upgrade?
<tsimonq2> Sure
<ily123> btw who r u?
<tsimonq2> I'm the Lubuntu Release Manager :)
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Simon Quigley
<ily123> wow
<tsimonq2> ily123: But if you're on 16.10, you need to upgrade, otherwise you'll be on an unsupported operating system
<ily123> ok
<ily123> is torrent dangerous for lubuntu
<ily123> by visiting torrent site and downloading torrent
<hateball> It's potentially dangerous if you try running what you downloaded
<hateball> Not very likely to get malware on Linux, however
<ily123> tq
<ily123> can i get malware by visiting a page?
<tsimonq2> ily123: Very unlikely but possibly
<tsimonq2> I wouldn't be too concerned about it.
#lubuntu 2017-06-16
<singe235> Iv downloaded opera
<singe235> but the software page is stuck
<singe235> if I close the software page then my file wont open on software install anymore
<singe235> I worked it out already. succeed
<singe235> but its still loading after a long wait...
<singe235> will it be ready?
<srifqi> Hi!
<srifqi> Straight to my question, on Lubuntu 17.04 run on VirtualBox VM 5.1.14, I can connect to IP address but not with domain name. I think there is a problem in hostname resolving, anybody knows a solution?
<srifqi> Hi!
<srifqi> Is it just me who has that problem?
<signature13> I've been browsing the software and wondering if there is a good game besides sudoku
<signature13> mudlet
<signature13> lol
<signature13> can anyone recommend a good game from the software
<signature13> opening them all and checking the rating and review would be a waste of time
<leszek> openarena if you like fps shooters
<leszek> widelands if you like settlers 2 like gameplay
<leszek> hedgewars if you like the old 2d worms like games
<leszek> my top 3 from top of my head
<leszek> signature13: there is also neverputt as a mini golf like game for 1 or more players if you like casual gaming more
<signature13> tq.
<MIKA_> i tried to download image for my Pi3
<MIKA_> there seems to be problem
<MIKA_> with downloading image
<MIKA_> can someone fix the problem
<MIKA_> thanks
<srifqi> Okay, I found a way for my problem.
<srifqi> First, I'm using my router's DNS 192.168.1.* instead of 127.0.0.53 as DNS server. Second, I apply edit from https://askubuntu.com/a/81807 . It works like a charm!
<srifqi> Maybe this can be default settings?
<srifqi> Anyway, thanks for reading!
<jaaphermsen> Hello, I want to start with Lubuntu on my 32-bit computer. But will it work standard with LibreOffice? Anyone?
<tsimonq2> jaaphermsen: It should work with LibreOffice
<tsimonq2> jaaphermsen: Well, how old of a computer is it?
<jaaphermsen> tsimonq2: Thanks! +/-10 years. It works with Linux Mint, but I want to try a faster distro like Lubuntu..
<tsimonq2> jaaphermsen: Then yeah :)
<tsimonq2> jaaphermsen: Install Lubuntu, then open up a terminal and run: sudo apt update && sudo apt install libreoffice
<tsimonq2> jaaphermsen: That'll install everything
<jaaphermsen> Thanks again, I'll give it a try!
#lubuntu 2017-06-17
<dhood23> excuse me how do I install wine?
<dhood23> can I play psone emulator in lubuntu?
<dhood23> I already know that
<Proteus^> hello.  I have been testing out distros a bit going a bit bonkers about which one i like better and I think I like the simplicity of lubuntu better.  Both 17.04 versions. However one thing i noticed is very weird.  When you ssh into standard ubuntu you can type and see a fast response.  However when you sh into lubuntu there is a signifigant delay in typing.  Both with the same putty settings.  and we're talking internal network 
<Proteus^> it is going over wifi and i did have to make some changes from the 17.04 install to get wifi to work but i had to make those same changes in both distros
<n-iCe> hello!
<n-iCe> hi
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: hai
<n-iCe> how are you
<tsimonq2> Good, you?
<n-iCe> good thanks
#lubuntu 2017-06-18
<Siddharth> HI...I'm new to Linux using Lubuntu
<Siddharth> I'm not sure why my etherned is not detected by the OS
<Siddharth> I can thether on to a mobile device
<Siddharth> when connecting to internet using ethernet..it says server not found
<Siddharth> I can ping the modem using LXterminal but not beyond
<Siddharth> Unable to connect ethernet connection on Lubuntu
<lynorian> Siddharth, on the network appolet are you connected on the ethernet network?
<Siddharth> it has got auto connection and wired connection(for thethering)
<lynorian> To get therering to work did you change wired connetion to work for tethering?
<Siddharth> nope...thether got recognized automatically on OS.....just had enable it on my mobile
<Siddharth> ping for modem works sometimes
<lynorian> have you tried creating a new ethernet connection on the applet
<Siddharth> tried it once...but did not work...let me try it once more
<Siddharth> what should be the device name? should i level it blank
<Siddharth_> hard luck
<Siddharth_> @Lynorian ....hard luck
<Siddharth_> unable to connect using Realtek Ethernet PCI....able to connect via thethering...same with new browser as well...ping to modem works sometimes....creating a new connection on network applet has no success...installed network driver using synaptic...still no go...only thethering works
<lynorian> Siddharth_, I had to go away from keyboard but wish I had a way to help you
<lynorian> can you use lspic to show which realtek ethernet it is
<lynorian> also do the lights light up?
<Siddharth_> yup
<lynorian> do you have a spare cable and have you tried another?
<Siddharth_> windows on other partition runs good
<Siddharth_> no spare cable
#lubuntu 2018-06-11
<mfassumpcao> Hi. I have Lubuntu LTS 16.04 and I aum trying to upgrade to LTS 18.04 by terminal but shows that it isnt a new version available. Do I need to download the distro againg?
<krytarik> mfassumpcao: https://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-from-a-lts-to-the-next
<mfassumpcao> Good. Thanks a lot!!!!!!!
<hax4dayz> Hey is there a way to prevent the crashing on imacs
<hax4dayz> Lubuntu bugs out after a short amount of time and i have to hard reset the system
<hax4dayz> I am using a imac g4 mini
<hax4dayz> form 2006
<hax4dayz> from*
<hax4dayz> With the lubuntu power pc iso
<tazemt76> Good morning, all.
<hax4dayz> Good morning
<tazemt76> Just being a fly on the wall for a moment while I shake the cobwebs out of my head.
<hax4dayz> What
<tazemt76> waking up
<kupi> hi
<kupi> why does lubuntu labeled with i386?
<kupi> the kernel can't even compile on i386
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kupi, Yes it can.
<kupi> tsimonq2: lubot https://www.engadget.com/2012/12/15/linux-to-drop-i386-support-in-the-3-8-kernel/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kupi, It's compiled on amd64 hardware
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Emulated j386
<kupi> tsimonq2: lubot why i386? why not i686?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kupi, Well technically it is i686
<kupi> then why it is named i386 unlike ubuntu?
<kupi> tsimonq2 lubot where can I find the gcc flags of lubuntu packages?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kupi, Try #ubuntu for these questions.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu didn't make these decisions.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They're the same for all flavors
<|\n> hello, maybe this is a common issue to ubuntu distribution, having qt5 apps they look like this https://i.imgur.com/WeIQ5PR.png - anything one could do to cope with it? it's just black menus on black background are unreadable
<C205> hmm..am I on the air? :)
<C205> quiet here..
<mand0rla> Hi there. Any of u knows if I can use an apple keyboard+magic mouse on lubuntu 18.04?? Any similar or better suggestions appreciated ;)
<mand0rla> They look pretty cool...
<mand0rla> the logitech craft is on my list as well...
<mand0rla> any ideas?
<mand0rla> ^_^¿
#lubuntu 2018-06-12
<hax4dayz> Hey anyone know how to stop the random freezing on a imac g4 mini?
<hax4dayz> I am using the powerpc iso
<bumb> hi there
<randomdude999> hi
<bumb> could you please recommend a software for ripping audio CDs / copy them to the PC?
<randomdude999> from a bit of googling i found ripperx
<randomdude999> ubuntu's default one is called sound-juicer
<bumb> i have ubuntu 18.10, there is no sound-juicer
<randomdude999_> you mean, it's not preinstalled or it's not present in the repos?
<randomdude999_> bumb
<bumb> both
<lopta> bumb: cdparanoia
<bumb> thanks, i'll try that one
 * lopta nods
<lopta> Well crap, I don't think this machine's going to take Lubuntu.
<lopta> My guess is that the processor or graphics are unsupported.
<genii> !yahoo
<ubottu> Yahoo Messenger will be discontinued after July 17, 2018. You will no longer be able to add it to your accounts under Empathy, Telepathy, or other Instant Messaging applications. For more info, please see https://i.imgur.com/x9N0hyT.jpg
<str4ka> hi
#lubuntu 2018-06-13
<biber2> hi all.is it possible to upgrade ver10 to ver18?
<tsimonq2> Yes, but you have to go 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04.
<tsimonq2> It would be easier to reinstall.
<biber2> thats alot :(
<biber2> any app that works on Ubuntu will also work on Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Yep, it should.
<tsimonq2> Also, Lubuntu.me is the up-to-date site. :)
<biber2> that i dont know
<biber2> thanks tsimonq2.
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<biber2> i broke my ubuntu coz of ppas :(
<tsimonq2> Were you still on 10.04?
<biber2> no,only the installer.
<biber2> im on ubuntu 16.04
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<tsimonq2> What broke, ooc?
<biber2> hash mismatch whenever updating
<tsimonq2> Hm.
<biber2> if PPAs are not recommended whats the next best alt?
<n-iCe> go with the last lubuntu version
<n-iCe> will not regret it
<biber2> is there a difference if the iso was not downloaded from lubuntu.me? got from ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> biber2: I would very strongly recommend against trusting anything from Lubuntu.net that has not been verified elsewhere.
<tsimonq2> We (the official team) have no control over it.
<tsimonq2> We do however have control over .me.
<lvrp16> are the aarch64 ports for lubuntu in good shape?
<tsimonq2> We don't have official images for them, thus we don't support them, but I'm not sure why they wouldn't work well.
<lvrp16> ok I'll give it a go then, thanks simon
<tsimonq2> No problem, let us know how it goes. :)
<lvrp16> tsimonq2: we actually build aarch64 sbcs and upstream support in Linux so if there's some way to work with lubuntu, please let me know. an email or something to get a convo started.
<lvrp16> lubuntu is the closest thing to 64-bit raspbian
<tsimonq2> lvrp16: Oh nice. We're pretty limited to what official Ubuntu supports (or at least builds packages for, anyway). We're looking into official Pi images but we're undecided thus far on whether to go with arm64 or armhf (but likely the latter).
<tsimonq2> tsimonq2@lubuntu.me - it would be good to stay in touch :)
<tsimonq2> lvrp16: ftr, arm64 and armhf are all that Ubuntu builds packages for, although Debian does armel too.
<lvrp16> arm64 is an ideal target, armhf i think ubuntu is stopping support if i am not mistaken?
<tsimonq2> I started that discussion with gQuigs but that's something that's being investiated.
<tsimonq2> *investigated
<tsimonq2> We're blocked on Canonical tying up loose ends with partners to end that.
<lvrp16> ahhh, i still think there's a market for armhf but arm64 is indeed a lot easier to support
<tsimonq2> I mean, we want to go with arm64 most likely too, but ogra did mention that it uses more RAM for an executable to run.
<tsimonq2> IANAE :)
<lvrp16> i'm a software guy who learned about hardware in the last three years
<tsimonq2> Please do also note that 18.10 and on is LXQt, so if you're looking for LXDE, for free support we can only go out to 2021...
<tsimonq2> hehe, OK
<lvrp16> hardware is way fun
<tsimonq2> I bet.
<lvrp16> i am aware of the qt transition
<tsimonq2> OK, good.
<lvrp16> we have hardware coming out that cost $15 and can run everything at 1080P that's not a raspberry pi and 64-bit
<tsimonq2> NICE.
<tsimonq2> :D
<lvrp16> i'll send you an email
<tsimonq2> Awesome.
<tsimonq2> It would be great to get a timeline, but we'll do what we can to support you.
<DynV> which kernel does lubuntu-18.04-desktop-i386 have?
<lvrp16> July? :)
<lvrp16> 4.15 like ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that's about right.
<tsimonq2> lvrp16: That actually works out perfectly.
<tsimonq2> lvrp16: Please do email me details; if we get what kind of hardware you're working with, I might be able to get you an image for it.
<lvrp16> tsimonq2: one of the other engineers has already tested an lxde build on 18.04 and it works perfectly. I will give it a go today.
<lvrp16> s/an/a/
<tsimonq2> lvrp16: Great.
<tsimonq2> For the record, I'm at UTC-5, so I plan on going to bed soon. ;)
<tsimonq2> But you've piqued my interest.
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I think I am at UTC-5.
<lvrp16> oh you're state side?
<lvrp16> I'm in jersey city ;)
<tsimonq2> Ah. :D
<tsimonq2> I'm in Wisconsin.
<lvrp16> i thought for sure quigley was UK
<tsimonq2> Nah, although in the summer I'm up during UK times sometimes. :P
<lvrp16> cool, have a good night. lets talk via email.
<tsimonq2> You too.
<n-iCe> Ok, something really annoying is happening to me, I always in my laptop use an external tv 32 monitor, usually I don't move the laptop or take it out of home, today I did, and after login display is black, I think ubuntu thinks my monitor is connected, what can I do, pls
<genii> Use whatever key combo on your laptop that cycles through monitor configurations like mirrored, separate, etc
<genii> On my Acer here it would be FN-F5 but every laptop has this
<egy> n-iCe: try to navigate to a physical tty (use Ctrl + Alt + Fx) where x is from 1 to 6. Log in then try `systemctl restart lightdm.service`
<egy> see if you've your screen back (probably not though). Also try what geni said
<n-iCe> didn ot work
<n-iCe> had to connect a monitor and enable the laptop display
<n-iCe> but why is this happening
<reya276> How can I get my XP-PEN Star06 tablet to work on ubuntu 17.10
<reya276> How can I get my XP-PEN Star06 tablet to work on ubuntu 17.10?
<wxl> reya276: support for ubuntu is at #ubuntu
#lubuntu 2018-06-14
<cameronnemo> hello world
<tsimonq2> hi cameronnemo
<cameronnemo> I am here to try and resolve someon
<cameronnemo> e's issues with lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Awesome :)
<tsimonq2> Just stick around and someone will come by.
<cameronnemo> It is someone I found on reddit. Seems his lightdm isn't starting up. Any idea what might cause that?
<tsimonq2> They'd need to provide logs, which should point towards the issue.
<cameronnemo> Should they simply take pictures or use some command line utility to upload the logs somewhere?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cameronnemo, pastebinit ideally.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's installed by default in 18.04.
<cameronnemo> I'm going to point him to this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<cameronnemo> thank you for your help
<mand0rla> Hi there. I have lubuntu 18.04 and I'm trying to install Microsoft Office 2010 with playonlinux...I can't make it work. An ELA window (almost totally blank, so I can't agree to terms) pops up and I wait and wait for the installation to finish, with no result. Any ideas??
<mand0rla> Any help appreciated ;)
<genii> Use the tab key to switch fields in the EULA until the OK or Accept is hightlighted, hit Enter
<mand0rla> Thanks genii. I tried but no result. Theer are no fields, it's blank except for a pic that looks like a contract (that's why I think its the EULA form
<mand0rla> Maybe I need to install some extra stuff? ;.O
<mand0rla> I prefer Libreoffice but I need Micrsoft for a job...
<genii> mand0rla: This is not really a Lubuntu support issue, more of something for the PlayonLinux people to help with. You should try asking in their channel at #playonlinux ... you can also check the WINE appdb for your version of Office to see compatibility
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<genii> .. so #playonlinux or #winehq will likely have more specific help than could be had here for your issue
<mand0rla> thanks genii. I asked in that channel as well (still waiting).
<genii> Yes, sometimes it may take a while
<mand0rla> ok thanks! see ya
<CalicoFlows> When I try opening the task manager I get this error https://i.imgur.com/ZP3NKuX.png
<CalicoFlows> And then the actual window loads and it's blank https://i.imgur.com/igvFIBj.png
<CalicoFlows> How can I fix it, please
<tsimonq2> CalicoFlows: Try #kubuntu
<CalicoFlows> I am a bit worried that this sort of thing happens. Overall the performance of my system has been getting worse ;/
<CalicoFlows> Oh lord, I am in Lubuntu hahah, sorry
<cameronnemo> recommended way to create a bootable usb?
<krytarik> dd! :P
<cameronnemo> from windows
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cameronnemo, Rufus
<genii> !windd
<genii> Hm
<Ricey> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone could possibly help? I tried installing Lubuntu and for some reason it didn't work exactly and now it's only a terminal and no GUI, I've tried a few commands such as: sudo systemctl status lightdm sudo systemctl enable lightdm sudo systemctl start lightdm and --fix-broken things but no luck
<Ricey> I also tried remounting the iso with Rufus and booting via USB and it wont boot via bios it just looks like it refreshes on the bios screen
<cameronnemo> more about the --fix-broken comment: he ran into an "unmet dependencies"  error when trying to install the lubuntu-desktop package
<cameronnemo> Ricey, maybe you can try `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<cameronnemo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/263378/how-to-fix-dependencies-broken-packages#263390
<Ricey> I'll try that, one second :)
<Ricey> I did the command and it just went to the next line
<cameronnemo> Yes that is okay. Now try `sudo apt install -f lubuntu-desktop` again.
<Ricey> Sure, sec
<Ricey> I'll send an image as there's too much text
<Ricey> https://i.imgur.com/5fiYNGQ.jpg
<cameronnemo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/223237/unable-to-correct-problems-you-have-held-broken-packages#223267
<cameronnemo> does `sudo apt autoremove` do anything?
<Ricey> Sudo apt autoremove does: Reading package lists... Done, Building dependency tree, Reading state information... Done, 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade
<cameronnemo> Can you try `sudo apt install -f usb-creator-gtk`
<Ricey> https://i.imgur.com/MjkR4oV.jpg
<Ricey> Here ^^
<cameronnemo> Can you try to install the dependency mentioned?
<cameronnemo> `sudo apt install -f gir1.2-unity-5.0`
<Ricey> Alright, one second
<Ricey> Also, sorry for uploading images it's just a heck of a lot faster looking at my laptop then typing it all out and proof checking it on another computer
<Ricey> https://i.imgur.com/xGeFjal.jpg
<cameronnemo> `apt-cache policy libunity9`?
<cameronnemo> you can use the pastebinit tool
<Ricey> I can't use the pastebinit tool it didn't seem to work when I tried
<cameronnemo> uf
<cameronnemo> did you try with a different site using the `-b` option? `apt-cache policy libunity9 | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com`
<Ricey> https://i.imgur.com/9IfEAaa.jpg
<Ricey> I'll try that now
<Ricey> Uhh
<Ricey> How do I do that line
<Ricey> Between libunity9 and pastebinit
<cameronnemo> the pipe character
<cameronnemo> |
<Ricey> Ya that
<Ricey> I don't know how :x
<krytarik> !repos | Ricey: I suggest you enable some
<ubottu> Ricey: I suggest you enable some: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Ricey> Krytarik I don't understand anything about linux but I'll try in a second
<cameronnemo> https://pastebin.com/AzbVDStR
<cameronnemo> download that file and move it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ricey> I did the pastebin thing Cameronnemo and it just said pastebinit: command not found
<cameronnemo> that's okay
<cameronnemo> the policy command picture helped a lot
<cameronnemo> do you have wget or curl installed? try the commands `which curl` and `which wget` to tell.
<Ricey> Nothing happened, just went to the next line
<Ricey> For both
<cameronnemo> okay, then just edit the file manually to add the following lines
<cameronnemo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted
<Ricey> uhh
<cameronnemo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates main restricted
<Ricey> So I just type these in like that?
<cameronnemo> you need to use an editor like `nano`
<cameronnemo> or you can use `echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list`
<cameronnemo> `echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates main restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list`
<cameronnemo> with sudo!!
<Ricey> None of this is making any sense to me, I'm sorry. I don't understand how I'm supposed to edit if I can't even use my laptop right now only a terminal and I don't even understand 99% of what we're doing :')
<Ricey> So sudo echo deb http:// etc
<Ricey> Or? I'm really sorry
<cameronnemo> sorry I understand
<cameronnemo> yes
<cameronnemo> is the computer connected to a network? like with an ethernet cable?
<Ricey> Wireless
<cameronnemo> okay it may be easier to use ethernet while we are still at the terminal, but can you tell me if `which nmcli` returns anything?
<Ricey> I don't have a spare ethernet, only one is in my pc right now
<Ricey> https://i.imgur.com/vfmhw6F.jpg
<cameronnemo> make sure to put "echo" before deb and a "/" before "etc/apt/sources.list"
<cameronnemo> in fact wrap the bit from deb to restricted in quotes
<Ricey> Permission denied
<krytarik> Ricey: So it would seem that 1.) you might have the default repos enabled, but 2.) you never got to update your package database from them yet because 3.) you don't actually have any internet connectivity right now?
<Ricey> I really don't know, I'm sorry I cant answer better krytarik
<krytarik> Please try: "ping -c 5 8.8.8.8"
<Ricey> https://i.imgur.com/VxjFSdG.jpg
<krytarik> Now just: "sudo apt update"
<cameronnemo> ricey, notice how you got an error with the echo commands? "permission denied"
<cameronnemo> you need to use sudo to elevate priveleges, so put sudo before the echo command
<Ricey> I do notice that yeah and I just did that krytarik
<cameronnemo> then run `sudo apt update`
<cameronnemo> And can you show us what happens after the `sudo apt update` command?
<Ricey> https://i.imgur.com/M7fSiB4.jpg
<Ricey> Sorry for the quality on this one
<Ricey> It was a lot of text to fit
<cameronnemo> my bad, the echo command failed again
<Ricey> No worries
<cameronnemo> can you try the following
<cameronnemo> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted' >>/etc/apt/sources.list"
<cameronnemo> careful with the quotes on that one
<cameronnemo> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates main restricted' >>/etc/apt/sources.list"
<cameronnemo> that one too
<cameronnemo> then run `sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade; sudo apt install -f lubuntu-desktop`
<Ricey> All seemed to work except the last, the last one said
<Ricey> -bash: sudo apt update: sudo apt dist-upgrade; sudo apt install -f lubuntu-desktop: command not found
<cameronnemo> okay then just start with
<cameronnemo> sudo apt update
<cameronnemo> and then continue with:
<cameronnemo> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Ricey> Progress 50%
<cameronnemo> gotcha
<cameronnemo> this is good haha!
<Ricey> Yeah? Great!
<Ricey> Alright all done
<cameronnemo> with both?
<cameronnemo> then run this
<Ricey> Yeah
<cameronnemo> sudo apt install -f lubuntu-desktop
<cameronnemo> also hopefully neither of them had any errors?
<Ricey> Not yet at least
<Ricey> Running install deskto
<Ricey> Wait
<Ricey> It saiys uh
<Ricey> Media change please insert the disc labeled
<Ricey> lubuntu 18.04 LTS _bionic beaver_ - Release amd64 20180426 in the drive /media/cdrom/ and press enter
<cameronnemo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/386265/media-change-please-insert-the-disc-labeled-when-trying-to-install-ruby-on-ra#386268
<cameronnemo> run
<cameronnemo> sudo sed -i '/cdrom/d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<cameronnemo> then you will need to run
<Ricey> Running
<cameronnemo> sudo apt update
<cameronnemo> before trying the lubuntu desktop command again
<Ricey> Will when it's done, it's on 25%
<Ricey> I did that and looked away and now back and it's uh failed to fetch a lot of things
<Ricey> It says maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<cameronnemo> didn't you just run apt update though? hmm
<cameronnemo> try with the fix missing option
<Ricey> I didn't doo run apt update til the sudo sed -i cdrom was done
<Ricey> But I'll try the update?
<cameronnemo> sudo apt install --fix-broken --fix-missing lubuntu-desktop
<cameronnemo> could work
<Ricey> Again, please insert the disc labeled Lubuntu
<cameronnemo> dang
<cameronnemo> sudo sed -i '/cdrom/d' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Ricey> Would it be easier you helping me DL/Install via USB again instead of this?
<Ricey> O
<Ricey> I'll try that too
<cameronnemo> I feel like we are actually almost there
<cameronnemo> you just need to get rid of all the references to cdrom in the apt sources
<Ricey> Failed to fetch cdrom and loads of stuff
<cameronnemo> did you try the sed comman?
<krytarik> Ricey: egrep -vh '^(#|$)' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}
<Ricey> Yes that's where the fail comes from
<cameronnemo> +1 on the egrep command
<Ricey_> Hi
<Ricey_> So
<Ricey_> It didn't work
<Ricey_> I'll post a photo shortly
<Ricey> https://i.imgur.com/57dxuJ8.jpg
<cameronnemo> sudo sed -i 's/deb cdrom/#deb cdrom/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<cameronnemo> then go through
<cameronnemo> sudo apt update
<cameronnemo> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<cameronnemo> sudo apt install -f lubuntu-desktop
<Ricey_> Unable to locate package lubuntu deskto
<Ricey_> p
<Ricey_> Everything else worked
<krytarik> Ricey: Run all these to get the default repos added -
<krytarik> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<krytarik> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-security main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<krytarik> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<krytarik> Ricey: Is this instance of yours even here still? >_>
<cameronnemo> no he is using Ricey_
<cameronnemo> krytarik said to use the following commands
<cameronnemo> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<cameronnemo> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-security main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<cameronnemo> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<krytarik> cameronnemo: Well, it's definitely in the channel still, but..
<cameronnemo> Ricey_: see above
<Ricey> I'm here just talking to family a sec
<cameronnemo> oh okay
<Ricey> Sorry, I don't mean to seem rude :x
<cameronnemo> no problem
<Ricey> Did all of those commands :D
<cameronnemo> cool, then go through:
<cameronnemo> sudo apt update
<cameronnemo> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<cameronnemo> sudo apt install -f lubuntu-desktop
<cameronnemo> report back if there are any mentions of cdrom or media or missing packages or similar
<Ricey> Seems to be working
<Ricey> The install lubuntu is doing its thing
<Ricey> 8%
<Ricey> So brb a second also
<Ricey> Back, it's at 27%
<cameronnemo> Great. I actually have to leave right now, but feel free to shoot me a PM on reddit or maybe try this chat later.
<CalicoFlows> So I followed  this guide but it didn't work https://ivan.reallusiondesign.com/thinkpad-t430-ubuntu-fan-control/
<CalicoFlows> Couldn't I just manually set the fan speed?
<CalicoFlows> The fan is quite quiet and the laptop tends to get warm, I just want to run it at high at all times
<CalicoFlows> or at the highest inaudible level :)
<Ricey> Hey krytarik
<Ricey> I did the things stated above about bionic and such and then did the install lubuntu desktop and now it's done, I'm here : https://i.imgur.com/sMmyQZq.jpg
<krytarik> Looks good.  So just: "sudo reboot"
<Ricey> Oh my god, I'm finally at a actual UI not a terminal
<Ricey> Thank you so much
<krytarik> Yay! \o/
<Ricey> So fucking happy
<Ricey> I don't know if I am connected to the internet though, I went to add a connection and I don't quite understand this would you mind to help? I'm really only setting this up for Plex
<krytarik> Well, just ask away - but probably better in the main #ubuntu channel on this one.
<Ricey> Does it come under ubuntu or here as it's lubuntu?
<krytarik> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and all of its official flavors - and with generic stuff like that I'd rather go where more users are in the channel, in this case way more.
<Ricey> Alright I'll try that, thank you :)
<Ricey> No one over there is saying anything tbh
<krytarik> !details | Ricey: This is probably one reason
<ubottu> Ricey: This is probably one reason: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Ricey> The only information i could give is Lubuntu 18.04 and I need to add a wifi network, but I've sorted it already but it says Wi-Fi networks device not ready
<Ricey> I'll google how to enable it
<Ricey> Might aswell post here too? Can anyone give me a hand in enabling my Wifi Device? I'm running Lubuntu 18.04 and it sayd Wi-Fi Networks device not ready.
#lubuntu 2018-06-15
<Honno> Heeey, I have a baffling problem with lxhotkey - I can't scroll it or anything, only stuck with the top few actions to edit
<Honno> No scroll bar or anything. Would anyone know what the issue is?
<Honno> Also if I use my arrow keys blindly I can edit actions that I cant see
#lubuntu 2018-06-16
<shibi> Hi, I'm new here and a noob with linux, but I'm running now for the first time lubuntu 18.04 and I'm having a problem with dual display options.
<shibi> It doesn't have any options to get an extended dual screen experience beside the mirrored thing?
<shibi> I already searched about screen/display/dual on repositories and inside the software app
<shibi> I can't find something to switch between one or another and also, my FN+F5 key doesn't work.
<Guest80082> sir how my lubuntu os like a mac
<Guest80082> sir help me
<luisfrps> test
#lubuntu 2018-06-17
<ALFX> hello everyone!
<ALFX> I have a problem with Lubuntu 18.04 on a Dell Latitude E6400: when turned on the fan keeps on spinning at maximum speed (very noisy) and battery life is terrible (~1h), with 17.10 instead all was good and battery lasted ~5h. this happens with bot 32 and 64 bits versions. can anyone help me please?
<ALFX> these are the specs for anyone willing to check
<ALFX> https://www.cnet.com/products/dell-latitude-e6400-14-1-core-2-duo-p8700-vista-business-xp-pro-downgrade-2-gb-ram-160-gb-hdd-series/specs/
#lubuntu 2019-06-10
<casa_> weeeee
<kyo> hello
<p0wder> is there a way to add "Open in terminal" to the right-click menu in PcManFM?
<lynorian> p0wder: You do have that option for right clicking on a folder
<lynorian> well you could if it really come down to it go up one level and then right click on the folder you were on to open in terminal but you mean for the current working directory right
<wxl> i guess there's the desktop
<p0wder> oh I see
<p0wder> it only gives you the option on a folder
<p0wder> not in the folder
<lynorian> I sadly don't know how to do that
<wxl> there are custom actions. you could probably figure it out. https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Custom_Actions_for_PCmanFM-Qt
<p0wder> going back one level and selecting it works for me
<p0wder> thx
<kc2bez> p0wder: you could press F4. It will open a terminal in your current working directory.
<wxl> no dude custom actions!
 * kc2bez reads wxl's link further. 
<wxl> stick this in $HOME/.local/share/file-manager/actions/GIVE-ME-A-NAME.desktop:
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wMNn74jrM9/
<wxl> for whatever reason the name doesn't show up
<kc2bez> That is pretty nifty.
<wxl> there's some other undocumented stuff https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/550#issuecomment-488255472
<p0wder> wow that f4 trick is awesome! thanx
<kc2bez> Yw  I use F4 and F6 often
<kc2bez> Thanks to you too wxl. I learned something today.
 * wxl tips the fedora
<p0wder> wxl i just made the .desktop
<p0wder> is there a way to reload with out logging out?
<wxl> p0wder: you have to restart pcmanfm-qt. you can do that, but you have to use the right profile info
<p0wder> hey it worked!
<wxl> :)
<p0wder> one problem tho-
<p0wder> when i click it nothing opens up
<wxl> it only works on directories
<wxl> of course it shouldn't show up if you're not on a directory
<p0wder> should i change "Exec=x-terminal-emulator -w %f" to "Exec=lxterminal"
<wxl> aren't you on pcmanfm-qt???
<wxl> oh no you're not
<wxl> bah
<p0wder> no im on regular lxde
<wxl> then everything's shot to heck
<p0wder> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (3.19GHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.9 GiB Total (1.7 GiB Free) Swap: 957.0 MiB Total (957.0 MiB Free) • Storage: 81.4 GB / 193.7 GB (112.3 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation igabit Network Connection • Uptime: 1h 39m 23s
<p0wder> lol
<wxl> i've seen reports these should work in lxde but i can't confirm them
<wxl> technically you should have x-terminal-emulator set to your terminal
<p0wder> ok
<p0wder> do i need the -w %f thing tho?
<wxl> yeah but in a different form
<p0wder> i dont know what that part does
<wxl> --working-directory=%f
<wxl> at least that's what lxterminal wants
<p0wder> so put: Exec=lxterminal --working-directory=%f
<wxl> yep
<p0wder> ok. gonna try now
<p0wder> it works!! :P
<p0wder> thx man!
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2019-06-11
<Hummer> I have a problem with my wifi on lubuntu 18.10 32 bit
<Hummer> i have a problem with my wifi
<guiverc> Hummer, what is the problem?
<guiverc> fyi:  if you don't get help here, the main room #ubuntu can also be used.
<Hummer> i can't connect with wifi. have you a guide for connecting with wifi?
<Hummer> i can't found one on the internet thath work for my.
<guiverc> Hummer, https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.5/nm-tray.html?highlight=wifi is probably the most appropriate page in the manual
<Hummer> i will take a look
<guiverc> Hummer, also https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/how-can-i-connect-wifi/46/2  was a question on discourse.lubuntu.me where I pasted some notes I made
<Hummer> guiverc, whats the nm-panel?
<guiverc> network-manager panel widget
<Hummer> i that the icon left next to the volume button?
<guiverc> item bottom right; but I'd not really know how to describe it sorry.  yeah it's probably edit (it'll show view connections, edit connection with right-click)
<guiverc> (note: this is from memory; my lubuntu desktop doesn't have wifi
<Hummer> yes that d'one that i mean.
<Hummer> i have there check the wifi on button but a see no wifi networks
<Hummer> and i have a wifi network card install
<guiverc> my own wifi networks are hidden, so they aren't seen (the discourse link I gave has some notes I wrote down for 18.10), where I add my network (my link is text only, I didn't add pictures)
<Hummer> i can see the networks on a windows pc. but on my lubuntu laptop i can;t see it.
<Hummer> and the networks in the regio can't  see also
<guiverc> okay, but sorry I have limited experience with wifi (why I made the notes I did) as I 99.9% use only wired network sorry so I can't help much
<kc2bez> Hummer: It may be a driver issue. Please pastebin the output of lspci
<Hummer> kc2bez: this the output of the comment:
<Hummer> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced H
<kc2bez> I think the bot silenced you. You need to use paste.ubuntu.com or something similar.
<Hummer> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced H
<Hummer> is this now good?
<kc2bez> I think it keeps cutting it off. The IRC not won't let you post a wall of text.
<kc2bez> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hummer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bmf2cDrVxY/
<Hummer> this works for my
<kc2bez> Much better, I got your paste. I don't think that is one of the cards with known issues so guiverc 's instructions should be good.
<Hummer> i have set up a htospot on my smartphone to test the guide and add the network to my laptop with lubuntu and my smartpone says that 0 devices are connected
<Hummer> and by the list of connects hav i the wired connect that i now use and the conneting with my smartphone that says never connected
<guiverc> Hummer, rather obvious, are laptop and smartphone using the same frequency (5/2.4ghz)?
<Hummer> that can i not config on my smartphone
<guiverc> possibly, I've not used a smartphone as an access point (I've rarely had need for wireless)
<Hummer> and have this also earlier attempted with oder networks and that dindent neither
<Hummer> and add the time i used windows on my laptop my wifi conneting was good
<Hummer> guiverc: i have turnd on hotspot on my smartphone
<guiverc> Hummer, i had trouble myself when I first used wifi on 18.10; why I made those rather-rough notes
<Hummer> i will tray it again
<Hummer> guiverc, this is the output of the ip addr comment of this guide (https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GSgtFqCEVuWLk8GsFPHQxTBiIJJUMKWYEJcW9Z25cck/edit) : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QQDgQ37T82/
<guiverc> Hummer, fyi: i'm booting up a thinkpad to compare; i'll use 19.10 as it's what I have handy  (today's daily in live mode)
<guiverc> wlo1 is the device you want, my thinkpad shows wlp2s0 is what I want - mine though states <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> so that's different
<guiverc> have you tried the 'Right click' (or where my cursor is in gdoc if you see it)
<Hummer> as i right clock on the nm-icon than i see only general toolbar options
<kc2bez> One thing to check in the `right click` is `enable wifi` is checked on.
<Hummer> as i left click i have wifi enabled
<guiverc> Hummer, all I can think of is you've missed the nm-tray icon, and hit the panel itself (if you mean 'task manager, configure, move, remove, configure pane, manage widgets etc'
<Hummer> the nm-panel is the nm-panel in the right bottom?
<guiverc> yep.
<Hummer> is that the wifi logo icon?
<guiverc> yeah I mixed up terms in the gdoc; it was a draft that I never polished sorry.
<Hummer> i can only left click on it
<guiverc> i just switched my 19.10 to a found 18.10.  it has a different icon pic, two arrows aimed left/right with X on my thinkpad now - click on that (if that's what you see)
<Hummer> i sea now the lan wired networlk icon because i have a cable plugged in
<Hummer> is that the same icon place? -and chaghed it by wifi-
<guiverc> okay, my laptop doesn't have anything connected which could be why I see arrows in opposite direction plus X
<guiverc> plugging in a cable into my thinkpad changes the symbol to outline of NIC (network rj45 type connector)
<Hummer> if have 2 square with a curved line connnecting the 2 sqaures
<kc2bez> That indicates that you are not connected.
<Hummer> i use now the lubuntu machine for this chat
<Hummer> i have no time left to day i will come to morow back with th esame user name
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/why-not-contribute/87
#lubuntu 2019-06-12
<Guest94509> привет
<Hummer> i have a problem with my wifi on lubuntu 18.10 32bit
<Hummer> i hav ea problem with my wifi
<guiverc> Hummer, i would try #ubuntu as well; Lubuntu is an official flavor so it's on-topic
<Hummer> i herstart now my browser and com than back.
<Hummer_> i'm back. i have the same problem as yesterday that i can't connect with wifi on my lubuntu 18.10 32bit laptop
<diogenes_> why?
<Hummer_> i can't see the wifi networks in my area and as i will connect manuely to it it will not connect
<Hummer> sorry that i ask my qoustion again i lost connecting
<Hummer> i can't connect with wifi with my lubuntu 18.10 32bit laptop
<lubot> <plyr0> @Hummer [<Hummer> i can't connect with wifi with my lubuntu 18.10 32bit laptop], What wifi card is it? Have you had it working before on lubuntu or other distros?
<Hummer> have you a terinal comment to check my wifi card?
<Hummer> and it works at the time wen i used windows 7 on this laptop
<lubot> <plyr0> @Hummer [<Hummer> have you a terinal comment to check my wifi card?], Show output of command lspci
<Hummer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VmZb4RQ3jN/
<lubot> <plyr0> @Hummer [<Hummer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VmZb4RQ3jN/], Is the wifi card working on lubuntu? Does your tray have a wifi icon
<lubot> <plyr0> Please show the output of command … lspci -nnk | grep -A2 0280
<Hummer>  is the wifi icon on the same place as when i plug in a wired connecten?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes
<Hummer> than on plug i now my wired connecting so that i can see of it changes
<Hummer_> theicon changed not to the wifi icon
<lubot> <plyr0> @Hummer_ [<Hummer_> theicon changed not to the wifi icon], do
<JyotiGomes> https://t.me/lubuntuemportugues
#lubuntu 2019-06-14
<theluffy> hi
<oh2eko> Where would i find a sources.list for lubuntu 19.04?
<apt-ghetto> oh2eko: The sources.list of Lubuntu is the same as the sources.list of Ubuntu 19.04
<apt-ghetto> You can take the sources.list from https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html.en
<apt-ghetto> and replace the word 'bionic' with 'eoan'
<oh2eko> Thank you
<apt-ghetto> The 'deb-src' entries are only needed if you need the source code of the packages
<apt-ghetto> oh2eko: Sorry, you should use 'disco' (19.04) instead of 'eoan' (19.10). And I see now, that some repos are missing
<apt-ghetto> You can find a sources.list for a desktop system (in german): https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list/
#lubuntu 2019-06-15
<lubot> Pato was added by: Pato
<pumpkinpi> Is there anything I can do about the run program unable to find a program?
<pumpkinpi> is it going through $PATH?
<tomreyn> pumpkinpi: are you able to run said program from a shell?
<pumpkinpi> no just the lxde start-menu
<pumpkinpi> @tomreyn
<pumpkinpi> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> pumpkinpi: see what Exec= is set to in the matching .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<tomreyn> or in ~/.local/share/applications/
<pumpkinpi> Yes found it.
<pumpkinpi> tomreyn: found it
<pumpkinpi> tomreyn: should I just append that to the $PATH
<tomreyn> pumpkinpi: doind so will make any executable file in this directory available on all of your shells
<tomreyn> *doing
<tomreyn> it may be better to add a symlink to this file in one of your existing PATH components
<fishcooker> i've just notice that sanduhr removed on bionic... any alternative for it?
<tomreyn> pumpkinpi: e.g. in ~/.local/bin or /usr/local/bin
<vipul_> installation failed Boost.Python error in job "bootloader". Command 'grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=ubuntu --force' returned non-zero exit status 1.
<lubot> <teward001> lubuntu gurus: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1151326/using-lubuntu-so-many-updates-but-bluetooth-and-urdu-in-firefox?noredirect=1 is yours.
<Alenobyl> hey guys, just installed Lubuntu for the first time on my old Netbook (1,66GHz, 1GB RAM). After successful installation i couldnt start any software component (Kindprocess coudnt start - Input-Output-Error) does anybody know, what causes the problem?
<lubot> <lynorian> are you sure the drive you installed it on works still?
<Alenobyl> how can i check if it works?
<Alenobyl> sry, im a total noob. came from win 10
<lubot> <teward001> I/O error usually indicates a dying drive.
<lubot> <lynorian> and no matter how good software we write we can't fix broken hardware in software
<lubot> <teward001> ^
<Alenobyl> that could be possible, the device is very old
<lubot> <teward001> if the device is really that old I'd suggest you grab a new hard drive and put it in the device
<lubot> <teward001> see if it still works
<Alenobyl> allright i just ordered a 2,5' 240GB SSD via amazon, shipping till tuesday, fortunately i already opened the device several times, so that should not be a big deal. thank you for your quick response and have a nice day/good night ^^
#lubuntu 2019-06-16
<qwebirc73120> How do I reopen my question in answers.launchpad.net?
#lubuntu 2020-06-08
<lubot> NyaaKitty478 was added by: NyaaKitty478
<lubot> mr_acloud was added by: mr_acloud
<Guest35166> Hello
<Guest35166> Installed Lubuntu 20.04 last night. Runs very smooth. Enjoying it a lot.
<Guest35166> I have a few support type questions though...
<Guest35166> wondering about usb wifi adapters, adjusting admin/password prompt settings
<Guest35166> I have a maybe too old Belkin usb wifi that got picked up in live/trial mode, but doesn't seem to be picked up on hard disk install
<Guest35166> Lubuntu 20.04 maybe recognizes it as a USB device, but doesn't have the driver? Happy to get a hold of a more modern one less than 8 years old if that helps. Wondering if there is a list of usb wifi adapters that work well with Lubuntu
<Guest35166> curious as well about admin/password prompt adjustment settings, where there might be an option to disable asking for my admin pass for a limited amount of time, or when installing multiple applications
<Guest35166> I like the security, but it gets a bit tedious to enter my pass for multiple installs going in quick succession
<christopher> hello
#lubuntu 2020-06-09
<thaweater> hi guys lubuntu system installed without error
<thaweater> but when i start, it shows  cli
<thaweater> i do startx, then it  shows these error:
<thaweater> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9FSvdkNZJb/
<thaweater> any help will be appreciated
<thaweater> so, its an ancient system
<thaweater> pentium 4
<vic101> Hi everybody! I've troubled to boot on the live usb of Lubuntu 20 with an old HP Pavillon DV6. Is there someone to help me?
<vic101> When I hit start Lubuntu, display freeze and fan are getting high but nothing happens even with nomodeset
<vic101> USB created with rufus
<guiverc> vic101, the the [integrity] scan pass with no errors?
<vic101> what do you mean by integrity scan ?
<guiverc> Lubuntu 20.04 will scan it's media before it boots..
<vic101> I didn't see no scan running...
<guiverc> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html ; the "Check disc for defects" option was removed and the process was made automatic  (it was a common failure of installs... checking ISO before write to install media to ensure it's reliable.. then that scan)
<vic101> It's just before blue lubuntu screen?
<guiverc> the ISO validation (checksum check) is covered in https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html  before you write to media (the rufus step you did)
<vic101> alright. gonna try it
<guiverc> if you didn't do it, or skipped (in which case I'd do it), I'd step back to prior steps, ie. re-verify the ISO before writing to media, then re-write etc..
 * guiverc reasoning is the scan is quick (60-150 secs), where as problem solving issues it detects take hours-days..
<vic101> MD5sum is not the same
<vic101> oups did a mistake :)
<guiverc> then download failed, the ISO cannot be trusted.  I'd `zsync` it again (or re-download it... zsync looks for differences and only grabs portions that changed or are incorrect
<guiverc> there are multiple types of checksums.. check the correct one
<vic101> SHA1 is good on my download
<guiverc> good, then download was good.. :)
<guiverc> the most common failure I find is the write to media (what the automatic check should detect)
<vic101> I just tried to test with lubuntu 18 and same problem
<vic101> Must be a hardware problem
<guiverc> if you have problems on a box, I usually try it on another box (not the install, just the "start Lubuntu" letting the second box do the scan of media - if both have issues then media is flawed.  Lubuntu is a desktop release so yy.mm format
<vic101> I'm gonna try with different usb
<guiverc> :)
 * guiverc & good luck
<vic101> I tested 20.04 and 18.04.4
<vic101> only LTS versions
<guiverc> FYI: the software stacks in 18.04.4 (using 19.10 5.3 kernel) & 20.04 (5.4) are rather similar, original 18.04 or 18.04.1 (18.04's 4.15) might have been a better test (if you're tested 18.04.4 to see if different)
<vic101> Ok. I'm gonna try the new usb and see then
<vic101> same problem with a different USB...
<guiverc> did the scan complete successfully?
<vic101> I tested 20.04 on new usb and no errors
<vic101> but i never see a scan or something looking like a scan during install on rufus or booting on usb
<vic101> do we agree that scan performs in back?
<vic101> or do i have to see a scan windows?
<vic101> neither on 20.04 or 18.04.4
<guiverc> 18.04.4 has the "Check disc for defects" option to initiate scan, so you start it manually.. All 20.04 ISOs start it automatically.. it reports "Checking ./path/filename  \n  Checking disk 1 of 1 (99% complete)" with the number incrementing.. you'll see it when it runs.. since it's not running, I'm suspicious of bad write of media
<guiverc> I've never used rufus, but I know it's mentioned here https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/create-a-bootable-usb-stick-on-windows/14020
<vic101> I'm writing 18.04 on usb and i'm gonna run the check disc
<vic101> to be sure :D
<guiverc> vic101, this is what I'd expect you to see - https://photos.app.goo.gl/Rju8TZzeVBAtP1va9  (sorry it's blurry)
<vic101> I've never seen that
<guiverc> fyi: it scans the install media (thumb-drive), NOT your hdd/ssd or any other drive
<guiverc> you'll see a version of it if you run the "Check disc for defects" option on 18.04.4 (option in the manual ref I provided earlier)
<vic101> I'm always landing directly on language panel
<vic101> I just launched check disk on 18.04 and it freezes
<vic101> I gonna try with an rufus alternative
<vic101> if it freezes again, it will be a HP computer problem :)
 * guiverc is booting an iso to see order... i get on an UEFI box a grub like menu where I click "start lubuntu" first.. but if it freezes as you say, my 2c is it's a bad write to media (ie. a rufus failure)
 * guiverc or hardware failure as you say !!   you'd need to test thumb-drive on other box(es) to rightly convict rufus
<vic101> I'm testing with balena Etcher right now
<vic101> I've installed Ubuntu on my mac last month with rufus and the same thumb drive
<vic101> and no problem on that
<guiverc> my box didn't give me language selection screen; but I know he screen you mean
<guiverc> that info does add weight to hardware issue :(
<vic101> Ok, same problem with etcher and that software has a check validation before unmounting
<vic101> so i would bet on an HP hardware problem
<vic101> it still freezes on check disc
<guiverc> If it were my box, I'd as stated confirm the media is good by booting in another box (start or try; not the install just in 'live' mode)... then maybe try something different (another flavor maybe or better yet a non Ubuntu system; not for installation, for testing purposes to confirm it boots and runs in 'live' mode)
<vic101> ok. I'm gonna test on that computer but have to reboot
<guiverc> if the other system works, then I'd likely note kernel/drivers etc used, and return to Lubuntu & try again...  my guess is the other (non-Ubuntu) system would fail again
<vic101> see you
<guiverc> bye for now :)
<vic101> alright
<tommy``> Is it possible to change the aspect of the app tab switcher ? I've configured alt+tab to switch the window but i would like to change the graphic
<guiverc> tommy``, you should provide release info (I cannot help though sorry)
<tommy``> guiverc: 20.04 LTS
<tommy``> i'have lxqt 0.14.1
<nakul> hello , i need support for installing lubuntu on usb
<sarmonsiill_> Hi people. Question: Why can I not install libxtf-dev in lubuntu 20.04?
<wxl> !info libxtf-dev groovy
<wxl> oops
<ubottu> Package libxtf-dev does not exist in groovy
<wxl> !info libxtf-dev focal
<ubottu> Package libxtf-dev does not exist in focal
<wxl> same difference, though: it doesn't exist
<sarmonsiill_> :( so i cannot compile sterminal
<wxl> well you could compile the library and then that of course
<wxl> um there's this site for sterminal (you know the secure terminal) and their https certificate expired in 2018. does this not seem strangely ironic?
<Ranger5> Hello
<kc2bez> o/
<Ranger5> I think I've done something daft to Lubunntu 20.
<kc2bez> sorry to hear that
<Ranger5> tried to install redshift but i didn't get the lightbulb on the panel, so went looking in Discover for... something to make it appear. Along the way found knotes, installed that, and a whole load of other things installed as well that I don't want, and now when I start the laptop I get a screen sized keyborad on screen! I'm thinking I'll re-install the system as I can't see any way of undoing it.
<kc2bez> Actually that may not be as bad as you think.
<Ranger5> really??
<kc2bez> The virtual keyboard just needs to be disabled in SDDM. Let me dig that up.
<kc2bez> ok. Ranger5 do you have a file `/etc/sddm.conf.d/qtvirtualkeyboard` ?
<Ranger5> Not that I can see no, sddm on its own but not with .conf.d etc
<kc2bez> ok
<kc2bez> edit the `/etc/sddm.conf` file. Under the [General] section change  the line `InputMethod=qtvirtualkeyboard` to just `InputMethod=`
<kc2bez> If that line doesn't exist you can add `InputMethod=` in that section.
<Ranger5> Mine just says Autologin, Session=Lubuntu. Shall I add that line under that?
<kc2bez> I think that will fix it, yes. It will need the `[General]` heading and then `InputMethod=` below the heading.
<Ranger5> Okay I've done that, I imagine I need to restart now to see if it worked?
<kc2bez> Yeah, I am not sure if a logout would do it.
<kc2bez> The SDDM service would likely need to be restarted.
<kc2bez> A reboot will cover it all.
<Ranger5> Okay, I'll do that and see what happens. Thanks for your help:)
<kc2bez> Sounds good. Happy to help.
<Ranger5> So there's a problem. I cant close the sddm.conf file! I save the changes and it won't let me close it.
<kc2bez> Which application did you open it with?
<Ranger5> Featherpad
<Ranger5> Should I have used the terminal and sudo?
<Ranger5> Because I didn't.
<kc2bez> It will need to be with elevated privileges but you can still do that with Featherpad.
<kc2bez> `VISUAL=featherpad sudoedit /etc/sddm.conf`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Also you can unistall the virtualkeyboatd, I just don't remember the package now
<kc2bez> There are a couple of different ones so I am not really sure.
<Ranger5> I'm really not sure what I'm doing with this stuff , and it's really late. I can't concentrate fully. I'll remove the changes and hopefully it'll close and I'll try it again tomorrow...well later today anyway! Sorry to be a pain.
<kc2bez> no worries.
<Ranger5> Thanks again, night.
#lubuntu 2020-06-10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez I think is this qtvirtualkeyboard-plugin
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i had that problem in one of my test, I belive plasma installed it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Someone else had that issue too. I seem to remember it from support before.
<longxiao> ffdsfs
<longxiao> you ren ma?
#lubuntu 2020-06-11
<jrpasolini> Olá a todos. Que saudade do IRC. Viva a todos que viveram essa época.
<coubertx> hi
<coubertx> are u there?
<coubertx> im new
<lubot> <tbs61> hello coubertx
<slowstoop> Hi everyone. I have recently installed Lubuntu 18.04.4 to a USB stick and it is painfully slow, even by USB boot standards (have used Lubuntu on a stick going back to 12.04, so have some familiarity with performance hit). I suspect it is related to this error [https://pastebin.com/yRMzqH3B] which pops up whenever I try to install a package and also during the installation process (which took forever). I have found an alleged fix for
<slowstoop> said error here [https://gist.github.com/jeffcogswell/62395900725acef1c0a5a608f7eb7a05] but it seems to apply to GNOME and I believe lubuntu uses LXDE. Wondering if anyone has any feedback or suggestions at all?
<linux_n> Does lubuntu 20.04 come with snap by default?
<wxl> linux_n: we are forced by ubuntu to install it but even the core snap is not installed so snapd isn't running by default
<wxl> linux_n: long story short, the overhead is just a wee bit of disk space. if you want to stay away from snaps, don't install any (including chromium, which will result in a snap even if you don't install it as a snap)
<linux_n> Thanks wxl.
<wxl> yep
#lubuntu 2020-06-12
<lubot> <tbs61> hello, i learned that the virtualbox we usually use is not opensource but there s opensource option too, where can i get opensource virtualbox for lubuntu?
<wxl> @tbs61 actually that's old news. it's the extension pack that's proprietary.
<lubot> <tbs61> @wxl [<wxl> @tbs61 actually that's old news. it's the extension pack that's proprietar …], when i run tails it warns me even thought i dont active that pack
<wxl> @tbs61 their wiki references the "ose" (open source editon) which was something that *DID* exist but that was prior to version 4
<wxl> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.1.6-dfsg-1 (focal), package size 20860 kB, installed size 109070 kB
<wxl> ^ as you can see, that was a little bit ago
<wxl> (10 years, actually)
<lubot> <tbs61> @@
<wxl> so you might want to go complaint at tails about that one
<wxl> also, this isn't tails' support channel sooooooooo XD
<lubot> <tbs61> thanks for giving me an answer:)
<slowstoop> whats the easiest way to run a desktop shortcut as root, say leafpad?
<dax> wxl: did they resolve the issue that got it moved to multiverse in the first place ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1164654 ) or is that still a thing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1164654 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Please move virtualbox to multiverse" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dax> ('cause that wasn't related to the extension pack; OSE was not dfsg-free even without it)
<wxl> dax: right. that i don't know. fwiw i use the upstream repos.
<dax> ah
<wxl> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.1.6-dfsg-1 (focal), package size 20860 kB, installed size 109070 kB
<wxl> yeah it is in multiverse because of the bios which is open source but not considered free
<wxl> i doubt that will change
<wxl> oh i'm sorry it's not the bios but the compiler used to build the bios
<dax> well, it's open source, just requires a build environment that isn't
<dax> yeah
<dax> tricky situation
<wxl> https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#Watcom
<wxl> the source code is required to be "deployed" by the license
<wxl> and they define that as such:
<wxl> 1.4 "Deploy" means to use, sublicense or distribute Covered Code other
<wxl> than for Your internal research and development (R&D) and/or Personal
<wxl> Use, and includes without limitation, any and all internal use or
<wxl> distribution of Covered Code within Your business or organization
<wxl> except for R&D use and/or Personal Use, as well as direct or indirect
<dax> oh huh, it's actually OSI-approved and FSF-disapproved, and considered non-dfsg free for a different reason from the FSF disapproval. interesting, haven't seen one this wonky in a while
<dax> anyways, i'm veering offtopic, will stop
<slowstoop> whats the easiest way to run a desktop shortcut as root, say leafpad?
<lubot> <teward001> not running GUI applications as root.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Use Windows
<lubot> <teward001> because that leads to all sorts of permissions issues
<lubot> Daksh was added by: Daksh
<lubot> <Daksh> Well I know my question is stupid but I hope I get answer that I love lubuntu but shifted to KDE neon coz it's too bloated with apps and libraries I don't need any way to remove before login in lubuntu or any minimal in stallion
<slowstoop> ffs i just want an answer not a cheeky bot
<lubot> <Daksh> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <Daksh> @Daksh [Well I know my question is stupid but I hope I get answer that I love lubuntu bu …], Help me pls
<wxl> @Daksh i didn't see a question in there.
<lubot> <Daksh> Ohh one question I didn't saw lubuntu 20.10 on official lubuntu but got this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/HEADER.html is this for real
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @slowstoop [<slowstoop> ffs i just want an answer not a cheeky bot], if you only need sudo for leafpad, better use vim, nano or similar.
<wxl> @Daksh we don't include it in the downloads because it's not released.
#lubuntu 2020-06-13
<anis> hey
<anis> any way to activate tsx in haswell cpu without flashing the bios?
<lubot> <heysoundude> Is there anyone who can tell me how to get the use of my keyboard’s right-hand keypad in 20.04?
<lubot> <David Heinrich> I installed Lubuntu with full disk encryption so it asks for pw on boot. Is there any way to alter the boot loader to let me select option to show password to double check it? I sometimes mistype it and get stuck in grub prompt or something then need to reboot and try Again
#lubuntu 2020-06-14
<guiverc> Lubuntu uses full disk encryption, so less code is available than other non-full disk (/boot unencrypted for example) is why control is limited... but sorry I don't know of any @Davd Heinrich
<lubot> <teward001> @David Heinrich [I installed Lubuntu with full disk encryption so it asks for pw on boot. Is ther …], I would err on the side of "no" - none of the FDE solutions that come with Lubuntu or Linux in general give you the option to reveal the password you're typing.
<SirNapkin1334> hello, how can I create a live usb with persistent storage? I used rufus and ticked the "persistent storage" and set it to as much as I could (13GB on a 16GB usb), however, the lubuntu installer has no "try lubuntu" option. have I done something wrong?
<SirNapkin1334> and before you tell me to install it proper, the laptop has no internal hard disk. so no.
<SirNapkin1334> and I don't have any external disks that I can use currently.
<SirNapkin1334> there are 5 options: "Install Lubuntu"; "Check disc for defects"; "Test memory"; "Boot from first hard disk"; "Rescue a broken system"
<guiverc> SirNapkin1334, I've only used `mkusb` to create persistent thumb drives - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/
<SirNapkin1334> thank you i will take a look at that!
<guiverc> SirNapkin1334, what release of Lubuntu; later releases say "Start Lubuntu" not "Try"
<guiverc> The manual section for installing Lubuntu is https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/Installing_lubuntu.html  (it'll assume 20.04 LTS)
<SirNapkin1334> the file I downloaded it called "lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso" - so 18.06-alternate
<SirNapkin1334> yes, but I wish to create a live persistent usb, not install it proper (i'm sort of unable to do that)
<SirNapkin1334> unless you can point me to an incredibly cheap external disk, live persistent usb drive is going to be my only option
<guiverc> the alternate ISO is for 768MB machines or less; it has fewer options, no LIVE mode so no try/start - it's an installer only (to fit in <768MB)
<guiverc> you've got an ISO that can't do what you want.
<SirNapkin1334> ahh
<SirNapkin1334> my machine only has 1024MB
<SirNapkin1334> so i suppose i will do that
<SirNapkin1334> but I looked on the page and i couldn't find a "non-alternate" 32-bit ISO?
<guiverc> I testing Lubuntu up to and including 19.04 in laptops with 1GB of RAM using standard ISO
<SirNapkin1334> considering the machine is 15 years old I figured x64 wouldn't work
<guiverc> enterprise grade equipment from 20years ago is amd64, only cheap consumer grade still used x86/i386-i686
<SirNapkin1334> pentium m 770 is what it has
<SirNapkin1334> aah yeah that's 32
<guiverc> pentium M is usually x86 only; early pentium M is i586, later is i686
<SirNapkin1334> may i ask, what do those last two numbers mean? I know i383 == x86, but what do those last two mean? honestly i've never heard of them
<guiverc> x86_64 is amd64 (64bit; both intel & amd use it; amd created it, intel's was non-x86 compatible thus is dead in the market)
<guiverc> i386 did mean intel 80386, then i486 is intel 80486, etc.. intel created x86 codes so i=intel. i383=?? typo?
<SirNapkin1334> ah yes, typo, sorry, means 386
<guiverc> amd created the x86_64 thus it's officially called amd64; many consumers think it won't run on intel amd64 thus x64
<guiverc> your issue is ISO you grabbed is an installer only; you can't TRY or use a uninstalled alternate-ISO except to install
<guiverc> I'd alse ensure you go to the correct site; ie. don't use search engines. lubuntu.me is the official site
<SirNapkin1334> yeah, i was using the correct site. i just didn't realize there was much of a difference, and since i couldn't find the 32 bit desktop download i assume there wasn't one
<SirNapkin1334> it's because i looked at the release page that is linked to in some paragraph on the first page
<SirNapkin1334> which is different from the actual release page
<guiverc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04.4/release/ to download latest Lubuntu 18.04.4  (x86 compatible)
<guiverc> (actually it has 18.04.1, .2, .3, .4 or all... i386 & amd64..)
<SirNapkin1334> yeah i think i grabbed the right one
<SirNapkin1334> "lubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-i386.iso"
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> I used to write ISO to one thumb-drive, then install it to another (achieved persistent but I believe was faster)... but I've not done that in years  (took some fiddling to make it work on any system, persistent is usually easier)
<SirNapkin1334> what a solution
<SirNapkin1334> guiverc: so, i did it all and did the "try lubuntu without installing" but it boots up into CLI mode?  how do i make it run the GUI
<guiverc> I would check your ISO was downloaded perfectly (https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0) and suggest you use the "Check disc for defects" (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck) to verify the write to your media.. I'd expect that to work, (just tested on an old ibm t43 thinkpad, 1gb ram)
<SirNapkin1334> wait does check disc for defects check the installer usb?
<SirNapkin1334> and i verified via sha1, the desktop iso matched that of the site
<guiverc> :)  yep "check disc for defects" checks the install media (not drives you are installing to, the disc refers to a CD/DVD even though most of us thumb-drives now)
<SirNapkin1334> ah that explains why it says disc and not disk
<SirNapkin1334> yeah, it's weird, when I "try" it, it shows the lubuntu gui bootup thing for a split second and then it cuts to shell
<SirNapkin1334> ash or smth
<SirNapkin1334> i tried startx but coudln't find anything graphics related
<SirNapkin1334> also, ctrl+c doesn't work and exit doesn
<SirNapkin1334> doesn't work either
<SirNapkin1334> exit fails the first time and crashes the computer the second time (kernal panic)
<SirNapkin1334> no errors found wtf
<SirNapkin1334> should I try to send a video file?
<SirNapkin1334> of me doing it
<guiverc> sorry I don't know (no alternatives come to mind) .. if no-one else offers help here, you can also ask in #ubuntu (can be used by flavors), but currently I'm blank (trouble with graphics doesn't fit what you're describing..)
<SirNapkin1334> it has no graphics card as far as i know
<SirNapkin1334> only onboard / integrated or smth
<guiverc> integrated graphics or graphics card roughly the same.  (graphics cards are just usually better than integrated)
<SirNapkin1334> yeah alright thanks
<el-x-cutie> Hi there, I am using Lubuntu20.4. I  just managed to activate the virtual keyboard.
<el-x-cutie> It showed a nice icon beneath the clock, to toggle it...
<el-x-cutie> I deactived it and now I am not able to find it again!
<el-x-cutie> Can anyone assisCan anyone assist?t?
<diogenes_> el-x-cutie, it could be onboard (name of the keyboard).
<el-x-cutie> thx, but i dont have onboard installed
<el-x-cutie> I think it had to do with the 'Fcitx' configuration
<el-x-cutie> but cannot find it anymore
<diogenes_> el-x-cutie, maybe florence or vkbd.
<el-x-cutie> i think they all have to be installed manually. But the one I had there was already pre-installed (very lightweight^^ )
<el-x-cutie> it can be configured in "Fctix Configuration" which can be accessed by "Settings" in "Start Menu"
<el-x-cutie> but where to activate this pre-installed virtual keyboard ... I cannot find it anymore
<diogenes_> is it 20.04?
<diogenes_> el-x-cutie, ok it's in menu > system tools > Fcitx or simply in terminal run: fcitx
<el-x-cutie> diogenes thank you!!!
<el-x-cutie> it works as it should!
<diogenes_> el-x-cutie, you're welcome.
<JavierSpain> hello
<Deano59> how can I create shortcuts via lxqt? like windows button + b opens a browser etc?
<Deano59> nvm.... lol
<old_leather> Hi all
<old_leather> I have a question about support for older LTS releases.  These channels seem quiet, so I'm just going to toss it out there, and hang around to see if anyone replies.
<old_leather> So, LTS releases of vanilla Ubuntu get five years of support, and flavors get three
<old_leather> But they all use the same repos
<old_leather> So say I want to run Lubuntu Bionic
<lubot> <teward001> the same repository *servers* but different distros/sections of the repositories
<old_leather> Does that mean that there's an advantage, support-wise, to installing vanilla Ubuntu Bionic and then installing lubuntu-desktop?
<lubot> <teward001> not really
<old_leather> Or would I get the same duration of support installing directly from the Lubuntu 18.04.4 image?
<lubot> <teward001> the lubuntu repos pull from the same repos as the Desktop vanilla repos
<lubot> <teward001> you'd get the '5 years of support' but only from the Bionic release - you would not get continued *Lubuntu* updates past the Lubuntu support period
<lubot> <teward001> (which isn't necessarily the same as the LTS 5 year coverage)
<lubot> <teward001> you'd have the same problem if you install vanilla Ubuntu and then install lubuntu-desktop - the lubuntu packages aren't guaranteed 5 years of support
<old_leather> so I'd be covered until 2023 for the packages that Lubuntu shares with vanilla Ubuntu, but I'd stop seeing updates for Lubuntu-specific stuff in 2021
<lubot> <teward001> correct
<old_leather> Okay, thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> unless someone makes a push to fix an issue in the Lubuntu pckages but beyond the standard coverage for Lubuntu support in the LTS release, there's no guarantee of ongoing updates
<old_leather> I'm mainly just trying to keep a 32-bit laptop useful for a while, mostly as a project machine
<lubot> <teward001> ah, well you have until 2023 to replace it
<lubot> <teward001> because after 2023 you are out of upgrade options - no 32bit support anymore
<old_leather> I'm already looking for options outside the Ubuntu ecosystem
<old_leather> But I've enjoyed using Lubuntu in the past, and would like to keep using it for as long as possible
<old_leather> Well, off to do that install
<old_leather> Clean things up a bit ;)
<old_leather> Thanks again
<robert_> hello
